# Naruto Chapter 631 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2013)

I predict more laughing Obito.


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (May 15, 2013)

*Here comes the calvary*

Shit goes down starting now. The inevitable reunion of Hashidara. What position will it be this time? 
No but seriously, I wonder what Kishi will pull of this time for the kages plus the alliance to stop a Juubi and Madara. 
Also will be interesting to see Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## vered (May 15, 2013)

naruto finally gets the second half of the bijuu chakra and i expect Sasuke and the others to arrive as well.


----------



## Trojan (May 15, 2013)

More of Minato. ^.^
and I really hope some family scans with little Naruto. *_,*


----------



## Coldhands (May 15, 2013)

Juubi starts evolving again but is stopped by combined attack as the rest of the Hokages and Sasuke arrive. NaruSasu and HashiMads gayness happens. Minato makes some seals, Naruto absorbs Yin Kurama. Naruto goes BM again, it changes slightly. 

Obito teleports back to the battlefield with Kakashi (who got his ass kicked). 

Chapter ends with double page: Hashirama and Sasuke vs. Madara, Naruto and Minato vs. Obito, Tobirama, Hiruzen and the alliance vs. Juubi.


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2013)

Honestly lost.

I"m going to predict more Obito/Kakashi, Minato/Naruto moment and ever one of the previous Hokage except for one shows up.

Or perhaps they all show up and Madara lol @ how Hashirama never left his granddaughter anything tangible (power wise) and gloats about how much he enjoyed destroying her.


----------



## Deatz (May 15, 2013)

MrTouchyFeely said:


> Shit goes down starting now. The inevitable reunion of Hashidara. What position will it be this time?
> No but seriously, I wonder what Kishi will pull of this time for the kages plus the alliance to stop a Juubi and Madara.
> Also will be interesting to see Sasuke and Naruto.



I think they've tried them all. 

Is it selfish for me to hope that Hashirama alone will fight Madara?? Tobirama, bugger off. I hope he and Sandaime help with Juubi. You can't let that Minato kid handle the Juubi on his own. Look what happened last time... Well, I guess it wouldn't be terrible if he ends up letting Sakura sacrifice herself (a la Kushina) and seals Juubi inside Naruto. Make room, Kurama.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 15, 2013)

Minato continues to solos


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2013)

More Kage stuff, and more talking, such an exciting "war".


----------



## Samehada (May 15, 2013)

Juubi turns into final evolution. Madara becomes master pokemon trainer.

In reality, probably the Kage appearance, more Kakashi v Obito talks and the into the next battle.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 15, 2013)

I predict epic Minato is epic.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 15, 2013)

Father and Son tag team. :amazed They're gonna wreck some shit.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2013)

Gokages come back.
Juubi transforms.
Obito vs Kakashi gets real.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 15, 2013)

Madara sees Hashirama:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Madara: "_Hashirama !!!_"




Then:


----------



## Tyrannos (May 15, 2013)

*Chapter 631 Prediction:*   Arrival of the Kages

Everyone (but Naruto and Sakura) that the Yondaime has arrived and was the one who diverted the Juubi's Bijuudama.  At the same time, Madara comes face-to-face with his old Nemesis.

Hashirama and Madara begin catching up on old times (speech time).


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 15, 2013)

So we can all assume that this volume will end with Juubi reaching its final form?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 15, 2013)

Obito and Kakashi will hug in upcoming chapters, I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 15, 2013)

TNJ  obito vs kakashi ( LOL for the people who tought they will battle , told you guys !!! )

Juubi does something... ????

Kage's are there to help the allaince......

Naruto gets minato's special gift ? ( Kurama yin chakra )

Madara talks with hashirama and says something about his awesome plan.....


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2013)

Reaction to the kages arrival and madara is happy to see hashirama


----------



## Rosi (May 15, 2013)

The same as the last two. Interchange between the battlefield/Kamui dimension. Kakashi and Obito will either continue to TnJ each other(even though Kakashi clearly got his resolve back at the end, but he "did" in 608 too) or will finally fight. I'd like them to come back and have a reunion with Minato though.

And obviously Hashirama and Madara will exchange some bedroom eyes.

Some epic panels with arriving Hokages and Sasuke/Taka/Oro too. Because that's the only way Kishi can keep his readers interested atm: shallow fanservice.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 15, 2013)

I want to see Tsunade and the rest of the Gokage. 

I hope she's healed them and herself by now and they enter the Battlefield next chapter. Slug sage mode FTW!


----------



## Coldhands (May 15, 2013)

early spoilers


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 15, 2013)

Minato x Madara, the cliffhanger: all the other edos arrive after Minato's showdown.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 15, 2013)

Minato deserves some panel after embarrassing moment in Sasuke's history lesson.

And the ending of next chapter will be some great gathering scene before decisive battle, though I'm not sure how Obito and Kakashi go......


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2013)

I predict excitment.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 15, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> early spoilers



From Evil.


----------



## bubble_lord (May 15, 2013)

Father and Son Rasengan.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 15, 2013)

First of all... I belive everyone from the rookies... will go WTF !! about hearing that naruto is 4th hokages son... Hinata the most I guess ........ then we will have a short talk between naruto and minato... and we might see what "present" minato brought to naruto (it would be great if it was hirashin, some fujin jutsu from kushina, maybe how to use the chakra chains and use lots of jutsus with it as barriers and such to protect people from juubis attacks.... and offcourse the other kyuubi part)

at the end of the chapter we might have hashirama appear on the battlefield with saratubi and nidaime.... madara is happy


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 15, 2013)

well i think the focus will try to shift to minato and naruto, so i just hope the rest of the kages make it there before then...so by the end of the chapter probably, naruto's kyuubi chakra returns, then to be continued
EDIT: nobito pls ;.;


----------



## Sete (May 15, 2013)

Naruto gift...
Sauce will not arrive next chapter... If he arrives it will be with the edo kages and the gokage.
Hes has to save them to redeem himself from the iron country arc...


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> early spoilers



this will happen eventually


----------



## Rika24 (May 15, 2013)

i pedict that Kakashi and Obito will come out as allies and be stunned at Minato being on the battlefield. Naruto and Minato will turn to them and Minato will tell them to hurry up and show some teamwork XD


----------



## shadowmaria (May 15, 2013)

I predict that Juubiplume slide-Digivolves into Bellosom, a pirate Hollow from the other side of the Alchemical Gate whose favourite mode of attacking is sending magical cards with Monsters inside out to battle for her whilst playing Hopscotch with a Gundam that's riding a Liger Zero 

Whilst all this is happening, TenTen and Kankuro team up and obliterate Madara with the power of the Moon Kingdom


----------



## Abz (May 15, 2013)

I predict....an epic repeat of this





"You alright....Scaredy Cat?"


----------



## Rika24 (May 15, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I predict that Juubiplume slide-Digivolves into Bellosom, a pirate Hollow from the other side of the Alchemical Gate whose favourite mode of attacking is sending magical cards with Monsters inside out to battle for her whilst playing Hopscotch with a Gundam that's riding a Liger Zero
> 
> Whilst all this is happening, TenTen and Kankuro team up and obliterate Madara with the power of the Moon Kingdom



hmmmm, let's see if i can catch all the refs...

Pokemon, Digimon, Bleach, FMA, YuGiOh, Gundam... and i don't know the rest


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2013)

Less naruto,  and the alliance. ...... more minato or sasuke. I mean, it is bad when the only good thing last chapter was the last page.


----------



## Coldhands (May 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> Less naruto,  and the alliance. ...... more minato or sasuke. I mean, it is bad when the only good thing last chapter was the last page.



Juubi evolving to Venusaur was awesome as well 

Though I gotta admit that most of the chapter was quite bad. Obito's and Kakashi's talk was boring as fuck and the alliances attempts to stop the Juubidama was just hilariously useless.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 16, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> hmmmm, let's see if i can catch all the refs...
> 
> Pokemon, Digimon, Bleach, FMA, YuGiOh, Gundam... and i don't know the rest



In order?

Pok?mon, Digimon, One Piece, Bleach, FullMetal Alchemist, Cardcaptor Sakura, Yu-Gi-Oh!, Gundam, Zoids and Sailor Moon


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 16, 2013)

I really hope that we'll see more Naruto and Minato's interaction and that the other Hokages will arrive towards the end too or even before.
And I suppose Taka,Sasuke and Orochimaru will arrive too,but I hope that Kishimoto will not spend too much panels on them.I'm more interested in the Hokages 's interaction with Naruto and their battle against Madara than Taka & company.


----------



## bearzerger (May 16, 2013)

Recap of the last few seconds where the Edo hokage arrive on the battlefield and Minato uses his hiraishin variant to warp the juubidama right behind the juubi's ass.

Hashirama thanks Madara for his efforts to unite the shinobi world and says he's going to kick his ass one final time to put an end to things while Tobirama, Hiruzen and Minato deal with the Juubi.

Oh and Minato proceeds to give Naruto his final gift and clowns around with Kurama for a bit.


----------



## Annabella (May 16, 2013)

I predict the chapter will focus on the alliance and Minato. maybe Sasuke and the other kages will also arrive. Or Kishi could draw this out and have them appear one by one , maybe.



Naymles said:


> I predict....an epic repeat of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope so  it would be epic if Sasuke actually said this line again.


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 16, 2013)

thinking the uselessness of the alliance is being used to hype up the kage arrival...cause right now the alliance is some shit...btw can someone tell me if Darui is alright?


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2013)

I predict Minato redirected the bijudama to the moon. It'll get destroyed, but Madara and Obito wouldn't care about it. They can just create a new moon.


----------



## Rai (May 16, 2013)

The other gods arrive...!!


----------



## Doolander (May 16, 2013)

There's a preview for chapter 631?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 16, 2013)

Maybe Hashi and others went to Tsunade? We might get switch to them in this chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 16, 2013)

Doolander said:


> There's a preview for chapter 631?



nope you got to wait 3 days until the preview....

last time it was the one with juubi true power and no hope for the alliance but they got saved by minato!!


----------



## Njaa (May 16, 2013)

ObiKashi gonna take a backseat now that the kages are arriving. 

-Hashi and Tobi with Tsunade
-Minato and Naruto have a chat and Minatos "gift"
-Madara comments on Minato deflecting the Juubidama 
-We see which country Minato just blew up with said Juubidama
-Sasuke arrives at the end of the chapter.
-Juubi will get ready to transform while Madara runs interference.

The fodderlliance will just cheerlead from now on as we finally get to the big boy fights.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone else get the feeling there's gonna be a huge pairing shitstorm coming up in a couple of chapters? I am not looking forward to reading NF when that happens.


----------



## urodentis (May 16, 2013)

Madara makes some lame remarks about Minato being fodder and got lucky. Minato redirects Juubi dama on Madara's face before Madara manages to finish his sentence.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2013)

i predict


----------



## Abz (May 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i predict



 


I couldn't agree more with this...


----------



## Majin Lu (May 16, 2013)

Doolander said:


> There's a preview for chapter 631?


----------



## Boradis (May 16, 2013)

When Obito and Kakashi sense the arrival of their old sensei, Kakashi challenges his former teammate to confront Minato to demonstrate his point of view is right. Naturally, Obito's vanity / ninja way compels him to do so. Kakashi grins and takes the opportunity to begin some plan. 

Obito's reappearance on the battlefield surprises Minato, cutting short the father/son reunion.

Minato takes the drastic step of releasing the yin Kurama energy, but before Naruto/Kurama can claim it the juubi steps in. This starts a tug of war in which the weakened Naruto is clearly outmatched. With Minato tied up by Obito it looks like Naruto and both halves of Kurama are about to become a big chakra slurpee, when suddenly...

... they're saved by the surprise tag-team of Hashirama and Sasuke!

Last page is dozens of jaw-dropped reaction shots from major characters.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (May 16, 2013)

More of Kakashi's useless speech to Obito and some major fangirling .
Kishi's finally pulled it together (':

edit: 





Jeαnne said:


> i predict


oh my gosh


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2013)

Someone translate preview?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 16, 2013)

I predict a whole chapter of KakaObi romance..


----------



## Golden Circle (May 17, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Someone translate preview?




Please stay up to date with the convo thread. 




Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict a whole chapter of KakaObi romance..


I concur. Don't forget the fungus too though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 17, 2013)

The Ace of the village evolves.
The climax of the 4th Ninja Wold War !

During the hard struggle Naruto and the alliance are fighting ...
At last, THAT MAN appears !


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> The Ace of the village evolves.
> The climax of the 4th Ninja Wold War !
> 
> During the hard struggle Naruto and the alliance are fighting ...
> At last, THAT MAN appears !



That's mean Minato, right? 
or someone else?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 17, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> That's mean Minato, right?
> or someone else?



Minato comes in this chapter, so I think it's Sasuke.

Considering Kishi always loves giving Sasuke badass appearance, plus now in front of Naruto......


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Minato comes in this chapter, so I think it's Sasuke.
> 
> Considering Kishi always loves giving Sasuke badass appearance, plus now in front of Naruto......



But how will sasuke be there without the others? 
At the very least if it's not Minato, then it should be Tobirama since he has
S/T jutsus!


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 17, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> But how will sasuke be there without the others?
> At the very least if it's not Minato, then it should be Tobirama since he has
> S/T jutsus!



Well you know that's some words game, emphasizing Sasuke finally meets Naruto and comes to save him, otherwise it can be Hashirama meets Madara......
We know review always includes sth that can hype the readers most, and that will be the reunion of Sasuke and Naruto or Hashirama and Madara.
And Tobirama can't replace Sasuke's panel in the end because of obvious protagonist issue


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 17, 2013)

the preview from takL



takL said:


> "in front of naruto an co in the continual uphill battle, that man finally (arrives)!?"




that man is hashirama..... its to obivous so it means all the hokages are there in the next chapter....


----------



## Abz (May 17, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> the preview from takL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't we like.... agree that the '_man_' might as well be could be anyone of them ....  or even all of them


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 17, 2013)

Naymles said:


> can't we like.... agree that the '_man_' might as well be could be anyone of them ....  or even all of them



sasuke is not a man he is under 18 

orochimaru , that guy is more like a monster for my point of view

tobirama , he could be but he is not that important for madara.....

hiruzen , he is a old guy.... who has no ties with the plot now

Hashirama , he is the man he defeated Madara he has a huge tie with the plot ( older version of Naruto and the past with Madara )

Minato is already there 

This being said 80% chance is Hashirama..... 20% chance goes to Tobirama

*PS.* I said above that all hokages will be there/ are already there....... i was talking about who the preview said was the man in front of Naruto and the alliance


----------



## Xin (May 17, 2013)

My prediction: 

Kakashi will remove his mask in one of the next chapters (or it will be removed).


----------



## Coldhands (May 17, 2013)

The preview is probably talking about all the Kages.

My prediction:
Hokages arrive with the Sauce right at the beginning. Lots of NaruSasu and HashiMads gay panels and chitchat. Minato then gives Naruto Yin Kurama and thus Naruto is recharged and ready to fight again. He goes BM and it changes slightly. Obito comes out of Tetrisland and throws a beaten Kakashi away.

Naruto then boosts the Hokages and Sasuke with his chakra. Sasuke and Hashirama team up against Madara. Naruto and Minato team up against Obito. Tobirama and Hiruzen lead the alliance in an attempt to hold back the Juubi until the others are done with their fights.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 17, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> The preview is probably talking about all the Kages.
> 
> My prediction:
> Hokages arrive with the Sauce right at the beginning. Lots of NaruSasu and HashiMads gay panels and chitchat. Minato then gives Naruto Yin Kurama and thus Naruto is recharged and ready to fight again. He goes BM and it changes slightly. Obito comes out of Tetrisland and throws a beaten Kakashi away.
> ...



hell no that is to early i would hate that.... i want sasuke to battle for his redemption not be a friend so fast and lets all forget what shit he is done....


----------



## Rai (May 17, 2013)

takL said:


> "in front of naruton co  in the continual uphill battle, that man finally (arrives)!?"



If that man is Hashirama...

Minato vs Madara 

Hashirama will save Minato's ass from Madara


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 17, 2013)

*Incoming Sannin Battle.*

I feel as though the Sannin battle in part 1 was unfinished. Orochimaru and Jiraiya rivalry was never really explored and neither was any of their battles. Seeing as we never had any meaningful of Orochimaru's flashback, I see him fighting Jiraiya at some point. 

Every villain gets a flashback right before they are killed off, look at Zabuza, Nagato and most recently Kabuto. Orochimaru never had this opportunity and Kishi is really leaving this till the end. I still have high hopes of Orochimaru, as I do want him to be the final villain. Obito already had his flashback so we know his story is ending soon, but Orochimaru's is just beginning. 

Note this theory is based on Kabuto breaking Itachi's genjutsu and then turning good. He then uses Manda to get Jiraiya DNA and decides to bring him back to fight Orochimaru. At some point Tsunade joins Jiraiya and they ultimately help Naruto defeat him. That is what I think will happen...


----------



## Moeka (May 17, 2013)

Please plleeaassee the reunion of Hashirama and Madara pleassse, i want to see the epic faces!!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (May 18, 2013)

My prediction:
Juubi final transformation. It has wings now. Imagine how hax it will be. It still has douche bag in its back. It will be good if it has wings.

We will see some Sasuke hopefully.


----------



## queen of waterfalls (May 18, 2013)

more minato ickriding here. hashirama meets with tsunade. more kakashi obito talk.  juubi transform in final form


----------



## Deadway (May 18, 2013)

*Naruto 631 Prediction*
*Malicious arrival*

_Chapter starts with Minato standing in front of Naruto and Sakura_
Sakura: Did you say dad!? That means..
Naruto: Yup, it's the fourth hokage, and...
_The rest of the Hokages land right beside him as well as Sasuke and Orochimaru_
_Sasukes back is facing Naruto_
Sakura: No way...
Sasuke: You don't seem surprised...
Naruto: I sensed all of you a while ago heading this way with my bijuu mode.
Sasuke: So that's what I felt back then.
Sakura: Sasuke? Why? What's going o-
Orochimaru: The tables have turned, more important things are happening, just go with the flow...
Sasuke: Dont think this changes anything Naruto, we're still having out fight.
Naruto: Of course!
Madara: HASHIRAMA!
Hashirama: MADARA! YOU DOG...even after death can't stop you I see..
Madara: True...but now that you're here I can actually let off some steam.
Minato: Where is Kakashi
Naruto: He's in some weird dimension thingy fighting this Obito guy
Minato: !? *Could it be*..
Tobirama: Enough of this childish reunion...can't you see the 10 tails is nearly complete
Orochimaru: *Yes....yes he is...it's a good thing Naruto isn't in his bijuu mode..if he were, he could sense my evil intent and realize that everything is going according to plan!*
_Scene changes to Kabuto_
-----------------
_Kabuto's body is still inside Izanami_
_Kabuto's head pops out of the ground_
Kabuto: Oh Itachi...you are good....but I'm better.
_Flashback to when Kabuto was traveling inside the snake before he cut Itachi_
_Kabuto is shown splitting his body inside, sending the other half out_
Kabuto: The second Tsuchikages splitting technique was just too good to let go. Not even you noticed that I was just a clone...only Orochimaru sama could...
_Flashback when Orochimaru was taking his power 
Orochimaru: It feels..different"_
_Kabuto re-fuses with his Izanami self_
_Anko wakes up_
Kabuto: Ah...just in time for the grand finale.
Anko: What...what happened here...are those horns!?
Kabuto: Quite...this part is tricky.
_Kabuto pulls out an edo tensei scroll_
Kabuto: Both Tobi and Itachi are fools...to think I would play my trump card, Madara, so carelessly...he was nothing more than my rook. In chess..you send the pawns first...then you get the queen, me, to protect the king.
_Kabuto claps his hands_
Kabuto: Summoning Jutsu!
Anko: Another summoning jutsu!? 
Kabuto: Yes...Orochimaru and I have waited for this moment...we waited until the 10 tails could resurrect successfully, only then can this summoning jutsu work..for that to work, we had to go through tremendous trouble.
Anko: You mean..you planned this all?
Kabuto: Every...last..bit.
_Flashback_
Orochimaru: Kabuto, Sasuke will come to slay me tonight, when he does, verify if I have successfully been taken over by his will which I predict will surely happen
>Kabuto: Right now..which one are you<
Then..when Itachi tries to bring me out of Sasuke, I will allow him to seal me inside his Totsuka, where I will gain all knowledge of the spiritual world. Once you take on my position, you will have the knowledge I've gained immediately directed to you, then you will becomes what I could not, a sage. Once achieved, you will surpass my current power, allowing you to remove the edo tensei limit, and gain leverage against Tobi, he will surely accept you once he see's Madara's edo tensei.
-------
Kabuto: Itachi breaking free with Kotoamatsuki was not accounted for, but not a problem seeing as we knew everything about the Uchiha's abilities...yes even Izanami..did he really think we didn't know about that even after having Izanagi experiments with Danzo? In the end, the entire purpose was for me to gain access to the sages power which will be accomplished right now.
_The coffin starts to open_
Kabuto: The sage created this jutsu in the event the 10 tails would be unleashed, however he could only be reanimated once the 10 tails reached it's final form, which is now.
Anko: !??
Kabuto: BEHOLD, OUR NEW LORD AND MASTER!
From the coffin, swirly eyes start to glow
Kabuto: !?
Anko: That's...
_The Younger brother steps out_
Younger brother: It seems I have you to thank for my resurrection, although your world will suffer slowly, I grant you a quick death.
_His eyes start to glow_
_Kabuto and Anko are vaporised_
*Chapter end*


----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2013)

I think the chapter will start with Minato and Naruto
then we will see the TBB explode. If we are lucky we will see the 10tails in its final form at least
in the end of the chapter! 

I hope the others don't arrive just yet. lol


----------



## CA182 (May 18, 2013)

I predict Minato explains that Hashirama was able to lend him his chakra and that's why he could both arrive so quickly and stop the bijuudama.


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2013)

I predict more speeches.  

i don't think the other Hokages arrive this chapter either.


----------



## Harbour (May 18, 2013)

Totally Minato/Naruto/Madara/Juubi chapter.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 18, 2013)

I predict 15 pages of the Ninja Alliance giving "!" reactions and recalling yellowflashbacks of Minato kicking their ass in previous conflicts, then a 2 page spread of Minato in another BAMF pose.


----------



## Near67 (May 19, 2013)

I really want to see how the 5 kages are doing.
Will Tsunade really die? Damn! Am I the only one who cares for them? 

But on the other hand, I also want to see the sauce and the 4 hokages go against Madara and the Juubi... to show the alliance how shit should be done!


----------



## Talis (May 19, 2013)

Ofc Tsuande will die, she will use a sacrifice jutsu to safe the other kages.
She probably wrote a scroll with the note that Naruto is the next hokage while all the other hokages are standing next to him.


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2013)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 631 Prediction*
> *Malicious arrival*
> 
> _Chapter starts with Minato standing in front of Naruto and Sakura_
> ...


This is too awesome to happen.


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2013)

Excellent prediction Deadway.


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2013)

I wish kishi would do it like deadway.


----------



## Shattering (May 19, 2013)

If Kishi switchs to Kabuto it will be to revive Itachi a second time, don't expect another secret Edo Tensei


----------



## Jizznificent (May 19, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Preview translation:
> 
> During the hard struggle Naruto and the alliance are fighting ...
> At last, THAT MAN appears !


dat "THAT MAN". 

probably minato, hashirama...

or rikudou.


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2013)

Talk about a lame preview.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 19, 2013)

no, they mean Shino of course! 
He'll destroy Juubi because it ignored him


----------



## takL (May 19, 2013)

im quite confident that madara disappears from the battlefield as he implied in the last chap. 

my prediction 
hot on the heels of yellow flash hiruzen and maybe a couple of  takawill enter the field.
tobirama  already has his marking/s put on minatos party so that he can be there at any time. 
however his party has a place or 2 to stop on the way.
meanwhile the kakashi vs obito thing goes on and10b is unstoppable.

madaras gone to either that underground lair where his hash clone is or the basement of nakano shrine in konoha .


----------



## Abz (May 19, 2013)

takL said:


> im quite confident that madara disappears from the battlefield as he implied in the last chap.
> 
> my prediction
> hot on the heels of yellow flash hiruzen and maybe a couple of  takawill enter the field.
> ...



...Madara.....disappearing??? i dunno takL....are you sure you aren't smoking something because that-madara disappearing right in the middle of the fight is pretty crack man


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 19, 2013)

Deadway just soloed the thread :blinddeadway
Though, you probably meant the "older brother"


----------



## Tainted_reflection (May 19, 2013)

I predict Gokage!!! 



Near67 said:


> I really want to see how the 5 kages are doing.
> Will Tsunade really die? Damn! Am I the only one who cares for them?



No, you are not the only one. 
I also want to see what happened to the Gokage. It's been too long!

Well, tbh I want to see Gaara. The rest are 'meh' to me.


----------



## Talis (May 19, 2013)

Naymles said:


> ...Madara.....disappearing??? i dunno takL....are you sure you aren't smoking something because that-madara disappearing right in the middle of the fight is pretty crack man



Seems legit on panel 2, and takL probably read it in Japanese to say such thing...


----------



## Harbour (May 19, 2013)

Bet on Hashirama is not here and Madara leave the battlefield to meat him.
That help Kishimoto to focus on Minato-gift-Naruto-Juubi-Obito-Kakashi. Moreover, in the last chapter we saw only Minato-relative characters. Obito, Kakashi, Naruto and Minato himself. Madara looked like unnecessary character here. He may to disappear.


----------



## KyuubiFan (May 19, 2013)

With all the gaping plot holes I kinda wish Deadpool showed up, teamed up with Madara and became Hokage in Mugen Tsukoyomi.


----------



## Eren jaeger (May 19, 2013)

Chapter will probably end as soon as sasuke shows up


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2013)

takL said:


> im quite confident that madara disappears from the battlefield as he implied in the last chap.



The Fourth appeared. Makes sense.


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2013)

takL said:


> im quite confident that madara disappears from the battlefield as he implied in the last chap.
> 
> my prediction
> hot on the heels of yellow flash hiruzen and maybe a couple of  takawill enter the field.
> ...



yeah, i think madara left as he tries to find hashirama who is with sasuke and co as tobirama prepaers  for st.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 19, 2013)

Talis said:


> Seems legit on panel 2, and takL probably read it in Japanese to say such thing...


hmm, so Kishi would separate Madara from the rest to have him meet Hashirama and the others...makes sense, or else the battlefield will be even more of a mess and Juubi will stand on the way


----------



## Abz (May 19, 2013)

Oh right that's what takL meant... I'm such an idiot  apologies xx

well if it means Madara meeting up with Hashi only to go somewhere else.... 

that makes sense...but wouldn't hashi wonna sort out the Juubi...considering....It's just turned into more of a threat than madara and about to wipe everything....


----------



## Recal (May 19, 2013)

If THAT MAN is going to make an appearance, I predict Madara buggering off to meet Hashirama (and Tobirama will be hanging around like a third wheel, making Madara mad). If that's the case, Obito and Kakashi might have to warp out again so they can have a Team Minato reunion. I have no idea what Hiruzen is going to do. Like, seriously no idea.  He'll wander in late with Sasuke and Oro.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 19, 2013)

Naymles said:


> Oh right that's what takL meant... I'm such an idiot  apologies xx
> 
> well if it means Madara meeting up with Hashi only to go somewhere else....
> 
> that makes sense...*but wouldn't hashi wonna sort out the Juubi*...considering....It's just turned into more of a threat than madara and about to wipe everything....



The Juubi is basically using mokuton right now, so I am kind of curious to see how Hashirama will interact with it. After all, the Gedo Mezo was made from a Hashirama clone anyway. The Juubi is based more off the first hokage than it is off of the bijuu. 

And he can control bijuu, too, so that should be interesting.


----------



## Abz (May 19, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The Juubi is basically using mokuton right now, so I am kind of curious to see how Hashirama will interact with it. After all, the Gedo Mezo was made from a Hashirama clone anyway. The Juubi is based more off the first hokage than it is off of the bijuu.
> 
> And he can control bijuu, too, so that should be interesting.



Plot Twist!

-_Juubi is now hashi's pet Chiwawa_

_Madz doomed to failer over giant Chiwawa !_


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 20, 2013)

I predict most of the chapter is Kakashi vs Obito, at the end we see the giant bijuu-dama explosion in the background as Sasuke and the rest of the Kage make their epic entrance.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 20, 2013)

One thing I will predict. The gigantic pannel of the explosion of the Mega Juubidama.

Other than that, more TnJ fighting between Obito and Kakashi and perhaps Sasuke and co. appearing in the battlefield surprising everyone of course.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 20, 2013)

I predict the next chapter will show Konohamaru, Moegi and Udon chillin' in Ichiraku whilst Ayame and Teuchi hook them up with some epic ramen

...only to be exploded by Juubi dama because Scumbag Bamflash


----------



## Coldhands (May 20, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I predict the next chapter will show Konohamaru, Moegi and Udon chillin' in Ichiraku whilst Ayame and Teuchi hook them up with some epic ramen
> 
> ...only to be exploded by Juubi dama because Scumbag Bamflash



That'd be hilarious  Do it Kishi


----------



## Zephyrus246 (May 20, 2013)

I don't think Madara is going to leave the battlefield. Madara obviously felt Hashirama's chakra coming towards them so why go elsewhere?


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 20, 2013)

Juubi will probably respond to Sasuke's sharingan, Oro's body and Hashi's mokuton. That's the most basic prediction I can make at this point. Maybe Juubi will start talking as well, though perhaps this is more probable to occur in his last evolutionary stage.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 20, 2013)

I predict that the Juubi was a victim of RS.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 20, 2013)

I predict Sakura fawning over the fact that Naruto's dad is Fourth Hokage.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 20, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I predict that the Juubi was a victim of RS.



Somewhat unlikely in my opinion, as RS has been consistently shown as a good character. However, I think it's possible that Juubi may be a product of the humanity of the past, or at least of their negative emotions.


----------



## Klue (May 20, 2013)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Juubi will probably respond to Sasuke's sharingan, Oro's body and Hashi's mokuton. That's the most basic prediction I can make at this point. Maybe Juubi will start talking as well, though perhaps this is more probable to occur in his last evolutionary stage.



If that's the case, then why hasn't he responded to Madara?


----------



## ErenKyojin (May 20, 2013)

This one's purely written by me even if its there on the outside world on another forum site. That one's too uploaded by me. I just registered in here on this forum. So take a look at it.
( ) : Actions
[ ] : Thoughts
SFX : Sound Effects
 ENJOY READING 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*MANGA 631 : HOKAGES GATHERS!!!*

(Minato directly teleports where the kunai is)
*MINATO :* (holding the kunai)* Was I late?*
*NARUTO :* *No...You were right on time, Dad!!*
*SAKURA : Dad? That's *(Minato's coat falls down and the Sakura reads the written part) *Yondaime Hokage?*
(Minato removes the kunai from the ground and stands up. Turns back at Naruto and winks)
*SHINOBIS : ?!!
SHINOBI 1 : That's....That's Konoha's Yellow Flash!
SHINOBI 2 : He's long dead.
CHOZA : Minato? That's Edo Tensei Jutsu.
SAKURA : He's so handsome...Hmm.*(suddenly remembers and hits Naruto on his head) (clenching her one fist with which she hit him and with a scary face)* Naruto!!
NARUTO : Ouch...*(holding his head)* What's that for?* (turns his head to look at Sakura)* Woahhhh*(scared)*Saakura?
MINATO : ?!!
SAKURA : Yondaime Hokage is your father and you never told us. Bastard!!*
(Minato smiles by looking at Sakura and Naruto and remembers Kushina's behavior)
*NARUTO : Heheeh. Sorry Sakura. Hmm.
MADARA : *(looking at Minato's back) *Yondaime Hokage? Quite an impressive ability.* [ For a moment I saw him on the TBB but then....what happened? ] *Where's the Bijuudama?
SFX : BOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!*
(A bright light falls on the whole battlefield from high above)
*MADARA : ?!! *(looks above)
*SHINOBIS : *(looking up) *?!!*
(A heavy wind pushes everyone on the ground because of the impact)
*MINATO : *(looking above at the blast) [ More than expected ] (remembers)

[
(teleports on the top of the highest wall, located at third position from behind, made by the ASFs)
(His body is regenerating)
*MINATO : That's huge than thought.*
(The TBB is approaching crushing the walls)
*MINATO : They came in handy.*
(Puts his hand in the ninja pack at his backside)
*SFX : METAL CONTACT SOUND*
(removes two of his special kunais having those teleportation markings on it)
(holds one in his mouth)
*SFX : CRUSH!!!
SFX : THROW!!!*
(Before the TBB reaches the wall on which he is standing, Minato throws the other one)
*MINATO : *[ Now, to send this one ] (makes hand signs)
(TBB crushes the wall and approaches for the remaining two walls)
(Before the wall gets completely out of the TBB's way, Minato slams his left hand on the TBB while holding the wrist of his left hand with right hand)
(The seal emerges from his hand and starts spreading over the TBB)
(The walls gets out of the TBB's way)
(Minato's left hand starts dismantling because of the TBB)
(Minato is still in contact with the TBB on the support of his left hand while the TBB is about to crush the Shinobi forces)
(Hachibi gets into the way and tries to lower the speed of the TBB with its tail along with changing its direction towards sky)
*MINATO : ?!! *(looks at Hachibi in the way of TBB blocking it and then looks the spreaded area of the seal) [ This would be enough. ]
*SFX : WOOSH!*
(A Yellow Flash)
(Minato and the TBB is vanished)
(He is teleported back along with TBB with a yellow flash high in the air where he threw his first kunai)
(The thrown kunai goes inside the TBB)
(Minato in the air holding the TBB with the seal and moving up in the sky, removes his hand from the surface of the TBB and is now floating in the sky leaving the TBB to move away from the ground)
(His left hand is regenerating while he removes the other kunai holding in his mouth with his right hand)
(Turns his body towards the ground and throws the kunai towards it)
(Meanwhile his left hand completely regenrates)
*SFX : WOOSH!*
(Yellow flash)
(On the ground near Naruto)
]

*NARUTO : Where are the other Kages, Dad? And how did you get here? There were no markings here on the field.
MINATO : Yes true, Mabui send me here with her Teleportation Transfer Jutsu.
CLOUD SHINOBI : Lady Mabui?
BEE : That busty little chic-*
(Hachibi hits him within their psyche)
*BEE : Ouch.
DARUI : She's still alive? But the HQ was destroyed by the Juubi.*

(Minato remembers)

[
*SFX : RUNNING!! JUMPING!! TAP!!TAP!!TAP!!TAP!!*
(The four Hokages and the Team Taka)
(They watches the birds flying in the opposite direction away from the battlefield)
(moving towards the battlefield through the forest with great speeds)
*TOBIRAMA : We must get into the range to teleport to the battlefield.
MINATO : I need the markings to teleport to the field. But I can't sense them on the battleground.*
(Suigetsu and Karin are falling back but still keeping up with the others)
*HASHIRAMA : The Kyuubi kid and the Shinobis are still defending the Juubi and Madara.
TOBIRAMA : ?!! I sensed Tsunade's chakra along with others. But she's not on the battlefield.
HASHIRAMA : Take us there.
TOBIRAMA : Ok.*
(Everyone is teleported to the Five Kages place)
*HOKAGES : ?!!
TEAM TAKA : ?!!*
(Tsunade is cut in half lying on the ground now.)
(Katsuyu is healing her)
(Mabui is shown at the place along with some medic ninjas healing the Kages)
*MABUI : ?!!
MEDIC NINJAS : ?!!
KATSUYU : ?!!
HIRUZEN : You're Raikage's assistant, Mabui.
MABUI : Yes. But Lord Sandaime? Yondaime? Niidaime? Shodaime?.....Uchiha Sasuke? and Orochimaru?
HIRUZEN : That'll be explained later.
KATSUYU : Shodaime Hokage, Madara Uchiha has been revived and he did this to the Kages.
TOBIRAMA : That bastard is within range from this place.
HASHIRAMA : Tobirama, wait. Katsuyu, what are the conditions of the Kages now?
KATSUYU : Lord Hokage, Lady Tsunade summoned me here to heal the other Kages. She can be merged... but the time is running out of my hands and I am unable to heal the body organs of her stomach smashed by the tree.*
(Hashirama remembers Tsunade's childish face)
(Tobirama feels sorry for her)
(Hiruzen remembers few happy moments with his team of Jiriaya, Tsunade and Orochimaru)
*MABUI : When we got the news at the HQ about Madara's arrival at the Jinchuurikis location, Shikaku send me here with the medics. He ordered Katsuyu to heal Tsunade and the medics to heal the Kages. But a huge black sphere destroyed the HQ killing all of them present there.
KATSUYU : I'm sorry, Shodaime, Niidaime, Sandaime and Yondaime Hokage. Lady Tsunade's life is still in danger.
HOKAGES : ......
SASUKE : .....
OROCHIMARU : .....
SASUKE : Karin, will you able to heal her?
KARIN : Sorry Sasuke, it is same situation when your chest was wounded badly while fighting Hachibi.
JUUGO : I'll heal her. If Sasuke wants to save the Hokage then I'll transfer my organs.
SASUKE : ?!!
OROCHIMARU : ?!!
KARIN : ?!! Yes you saved Sasuke back then.
SUIGETSU : Oh boy.
(Juugo walks towards Tsunade and transfers his organs into her and his body shrinks)
HOKAGES : *(looking at Juugo)* ?!!*
(Katsuyu continues her healing process)
*SFX : ROAR!!!
SUIGETSU : *(covering his ears) *What's that noise?
MINATO : That chakra? The Juubi is creating the TBB to release it on the Shinobis.
TOBIRAMA : I must go there to stop it.
HASHIRAMA : Wait. Even if you directed it away from the Shinobis on the battlefield, you won't be able to stop it from destroying the other region where it will explode.
MINATO : Then I'll handle it. I can teleport it into the sky. Nothing will be harmed.
HIRUZEN : That's right. He even send the Kyuubi's TBB away from the village.
MINATO : I need the markings to teleport there.
TOBIRAMA : I'll take you there.
MINATO : You must stay here to bring others on the battlefield once I send the TBB into the sky. That would be my signal.
MABUI : I can send you, Yondaime Hokage. I did it to the Raikage and Lady Hokage. I know the location of the battlefield accurately. Since you're an Edo Tensei you can regenerate back.
MABUI : Are you ready, Yondaime Hokage?
MINATO : Yes!!
MABUI : Teleport Transfer Technique!!
SFX : WOOSH!!*
]

*MINATO :* (who was still facing Naruto, while turning towards the Juubi and Madara) *Others will be here in a *(approaches) *moment.
SFX : LAND!!
NARUTO : .....
ASF : ?!!
MADARA : *(rape face again) *Its payback time.
JUUBI : .....*

[
(The huge blast of the TBB high in the sky is visible to everyone far away)
*TOBIRAMA : That's the signal.
SASUKE : Juugo, Karin and Suigetsu stay here.
HASHIRAMA : Lets go. *(take a look at Tsunade before leaving)
]

(In attenadance)
(The outfits floating in the wind)
(The black hair floating with the wind)
(The black ribbon floating with the wind)
*SFX : SLAM!!*
(The staff is slammed on the ground)
(The licking tongue tastes the blood in the air in excitement)

(The Hokages, Sasuke and Orochimaru arrives in front of Minato as soon as he turns)
(They stand in order from left to right : Orochimaru, Sasuke, Hashirama, Tobirama, Hiruzen with his staff)
(Hashirama is at the center while Minato is standing just few feets away)

(Panel showing Naruto and Sasuke / Hashirama and Madara / Kakashi and Obito)
*(The start of a new battle.... and the old rivals!!)*



What's your Opinion?


----------



## -JT- (May 20, 2013)

Minato impregnates Sakura.


----------



## QueenPotatos (May 20, 2013)

I predict my ovaries are gonna explode at all the sexiness on the battlefield when Hashirama and Sasuke show up.


----------



## RockSauron (May 20, 2013)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 631 Prediction*Younger brother: It seems I have you to thank for my resurrection, although your world will suffer slowly, I grant you a quick death.
> _His eyes start to glow_
> _Kabuto and Anko are vaporised_
> *Chapter end*



Is that a Justice League: Unlimited reference I see? 

Eh, sounds ok though I don't really want them to throw yet another villain in. The thing with Kabuto kind of makes sense, but again, I think his part in the story is over. Oh well.

Anyway, I predict Juubi to continue doing Juubi things, Madara to act all condescending to Minato, and the Juubi still doesn't kill anyone. Or even send another huge chakra bomb to a random town like it did in 613.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 20, 2013)

Klue said:


> If that's the case, then why hasn't he responded to Madara?




I forgot to clarify it further; I believe the collective presence of people with very specific bodies/abilities may be something Juubi will react to in an unusual manner, just like he reacted just to Naruto by powering up further. Madara was just one rinnegan/mokuton/sharingan character so far, besides Obito (who undoubtedly was, however, a tier lower than Madara in terms of power).


----------



## Virgofenix (May 20, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I predict Sakura fawning over the fact that Naruto's dad is Fourth Hokage.



Practically nothing can redeem how much of an idiot Naruto is, by this point. Naruto's got really special abilities, sure, but, as a person, he's like George Bush.

Anyway, are we expecting early release? I just want to jump into an actual fight. I'm tired of the set-up. I can't even remember the last time we were in an actual fight, anymore.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2013)

i predict Madara commenting something about the first hokage and Sasuke kicking ass.


----------



## Abz (May 20, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> Practically nothing can redeem how much of an idiot Naruto is, by this point. *Naruto's got really special abilities, sure, but, as a person, he's like George Bush.*
> 
> Anyway, are we expecting early release? I just want to jump into an actual fight. I'm tired of the set-up. I can't even remember the last time we were in an actual fight, anymore.



wow.....what a comparison


----------



## Hasan (May 20, 2013)

*1.* 2-3 pages would span the alliance's reaction to Minato's arrival and him being Naruto's father. While, Madara is like "..." or throw a comment on his "show-off" entrance.

*2.* We cut to Kakashi and Obito, and the former charges. They will use a jutsu or two.

*3.* Going back to battlefield, Jūbi prepares another Bijūdama and Hiruzen counters it never-seen-before jutsu. The alliance would react again, and then the rest arrive as well.

*4.* Hashirama will probably be like _"Madara, you look different...did you cut your hair?"_; Tobirama will comment on his Rinnegan. We will get another unique expression on Madara's face as well, that will take over the telegrams.

*5.* Naruto will question Sasuke on why is he here, who will just smile and say _"Why? Because I felt like it"_ or something along the lines.

*6.* Jūbi will feel ignored, so it will roar. They notice and comment.

*7.* As the Hokage and co. assume the fighting stance, Obito and Kakashi teleport back quite similar to way they teleported earlier...Naruto will probably yell, _"Kakashi-sensei!"_.

*8.* Minato will be surprised, _"Kakashi? Is that you? You haven't changed at all"_...Shifting his attention to Obito, he assumes a stern expression on his face.

*9.* Saying that the jutsu is familiar, _"I take it you are the masked man...who are you?"_

*10.* Obito [evil smile]: _"Have you already forgotten this face?...Minato-sensei...!" _Minato is horrified, trembling: _"You are...Obito...?!"_ Kakashi will be like "...", while Hiruzen, Sasuke and co. would react with "!?". 

CHAPTER ENDS

...or not? Possibly the following may happen as well... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Minato:* "Obito, why?" 
*Obito:* "Oh boy, here we go again!" 

*Caption:* *Yet again, the same question is asked. How will Obito respond to this redundancy?*


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 20, 2013)

i predict money shots all over the place.

team taka, 4 kages

double page shot of madara/naruto reaction

nidame commenting on minato use of s/t

money shot again of the venusaur juubi

then obito putting his wood on kakashi shoulder and saying, if you knew the power of the sharingan u couldve bitch slapped the bijuu inside.

then kakashi turns around telling obito to get his wood off his shoulder and also saying
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXFKNbvR1y8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke (May 20, 2013)

This is Yondaime's chapter to shine. You know, the one before Madara stomps him and Shodai arrives.


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2013)

I want to see the TBB explosion before anything else!
Then SaKura's reaction to what Naruto said since she was mean to him because
she did not know about his parents. 

I don't mind if Kishi take the entire chapter  for some family moments between Naruto
and Minato thought. I prefer that anyway. lol


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 20, 2013)

you know, depending on how nidaime uses his s/t its going to beg the question on why he had to die and give hokage to hiruzen.


----------



## SilenceOz (May 20, 2013)

Predicting Minato and Naruto tag team Madara for a couple of pages.

Minato and Naruto's styles would work well together even if Naruto is only in KCM

Get a couple of good feats together against him but ultimately nothing with lasting damage.

IF Minato still has the other half of Kyuubi and is able to transfer it, this might solve Naruto's issue of constantly running out of power as Kyuubi would have double his Chakra and then Kyuubi wouldn't need to keep recharging.

Also the Kyuubi shroud might increase in size, we saw how small Kyuubi got when Minato sealed half the Chakra away


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 20, 2013)

Who minds Naruto, give me more panels for Tobirama and Hiruzen and EMS Sasuke. 
Naruto has nothing special to show anymore, the battle needs some fresh moments from Hokages.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 20, 2013)

Chapter 631: Father-Son Time
Minato's appearance on the battlefield is reacted to with shock by the rest of the alliance, several wondering where the Bijudama was transported to. Minato then tosses a kunai right at where the Jyubi is and drops its Bijudama right back otno itself to buy some time. Madara, who wasn't prepared for that is caught in the explosion. Its then Naruto's healing is finished and he powers up to Biju Mode.

"Heh...I sensed you during the fighting...just didn't know you'd be on our side this time dad."

Minato grinned. "Of course, Hashirama-dono managed to convince that boy to do the right thing."

Sakura blinked. "That boy?"

"They're still a ways off, Tobirama-dono's Hiraishin isn't quite as advanced as mine, he's transporting the lot of them here, so it'll take quite a bit."

Naruto nodded. "Gotcha..." Minato looks at his son's Biju Mode and grins.

"You really did it, you tamed the Fox. And...you've surpassed me," Minato said with a grin. "Doesn't mean I'll be useless here though...I wonder what that big thing is."

"Its the Jyubi...the ten-tails. Its nearly done returning to its final form," Naruto said as he breathed in. "If I don't protect the alliance..."

"Don't worry," Minato tosses several kunai around, and there are huge Jikukan Kekkai's formed. "I got that covered for now, any attack that comes over to Alliance lines will be warped away."

The regenerating Madara then lands a ways away from Minato's barriers. "Hm, that'll be difficult..." His body finishes repairing itself, and his Susano'o forms.

"...to take out the Jyubi first dad, we'll have to defeat Madara. He's really tough though," Naruto said as Minato then gave his hand to Naruto. "Dad?"

"Just grab it. You'll definitely need it." With that, Naruto grabbed his dad's hand...and the Yin Chakra was transferred to him, which went to Kurama and returned him to his original size.

*FINALLY! After all these years I'm back at full power...we'll be able to stay in this mode indefinitely because of that!* he glared at the Jyubi. *Though its still not enough to defeat that thing, it'll definitely help though.*

"Heh, Kurama thanked ya dad," Naruto said as his Biju Mode got a bit more power. 

"...Kurama?"

"The Fox," Naruto said as both father and son advanced on Madara. "Now we can kick his ass and seal him!"

At that, both Naruto and Minato charge at Madara who slams his Susano'o sword down at them, both dodging. Naruto uses a Chakra Arm, grabs his dad and transfers a V1 cloak to him to power him up, and then both used their full speed to dance around Madara. The Uchiha's eyes dart back and forth when Naruto reappears right in front of him and slams a Biju Rasengan right into his Susano'o which rips through it. Madara jumped out of his Susano' just as the cloaked Minato tapped his back. Madara spun and missed him with his gunbai. 

"Enough of this," Madara said as he blew out a massive firestorm at Naruto and Minato while sending tendrils of wood at both of them. Naruto tanked the firestorm and shattered the wood as Minato appeared right behind Madara again. "RASENGAN!"

Chapter ends with Minato slamming a Cho Odama sized Rasengan right into Madara's back while he is in the safety of his Susano'o.


----------



## The Big G (May 20, 2013)

Hinata will ether faint or wet her pants upon realization that Minato is Naruto's dad....


OR PERHAPS SHE'S KNOWN ALL ALONG????????


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 20, 2013)

Konoha's strongest Kage against the Jubi. Suigetsu and Karin being the comedic reliefs.


----------



## Abz (May 20, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Hinata will ether faint or wet her pants upon realization that Minato is Naruto's dad....
> 
> 
> *OR PERHAPS SHE'S KNOWN ALL ALONG????????*



que:

PLOT TWIST!!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 20, 2013)

How's my prediction sound, btw?


----------



## vered (May 20, 2013)

Hope we'll get early spoilers for this one. The potential story line developments with Minatos appearance are huge.


----------



## Mateush (May 20, 2013)

I predict some talk between Obito and Kakashi. Minato will fight for a while until the others arrive, then he'll take with Naruto to Mount Myoboku.


----------



## Syntaxis (May 20, 2013)

631 Predic/fic.

"Your.. dad?" Sakura wonders, gazing at Minato. She reads his cloak and mutters: "Yondaime..." A ninja from the alliance is less than impressed and looks around. "But where did you send that thing?"

Minato just smiles.

Madara, meanwhile, look above him. "Tch..."

A special kunai flies in from above, right at the juubi. From it comes the bijuudama that the Juubi just threw at the alliance. "You think that you're the only one with those tricks?" Madara states blankly. He forms a few seals, and as he is about to put his hands up to form a time-space barrier, Minato appears in front of him.

"Gotcha." Minato states, grabbing both of Madara's arms and staring him in the eyes. 

"You...!" Madara thinks, "... he's taking over my seals I just formed?"
Minato turns his head towards Naruto, "Take your time, I'll take them away from here."

"Jikūkan Kekkai," Minato states, just as the bijuudama is about to impact the area. And with that, he disappears, together with Madara, the Juubi, and the bijuudama. In the distance there's a huge explosion.

Back to a boring fragment of Kakashi trying the talk-no-jutsu on Obito. Seems to turn Obito, but then it turns out it was all a trick anyway. All Kakashi wanted would be true, but an illusion. Blabla. Boring.

Back to Minato and the explosion.

The dust clears as multiple gates of rashoumon are destroyed, and all former Hokages, Orochimaru, Sasuke, and Sasuke's team are protected by a reinforced wood barrier. In front of them is the Juubi, heavily damaged, but still transforming.

Madara is slowly reforming, and all the former Hokages are standing in front of him, Sasuke in front of them, and Orochimaru + Sasuke's team off to the side.

"So all that was a kage bunshin..." Madara states. "Impressive, youngster..."

He looks to his own back. There's a seal on it that Minato put there. "When did he...? Tch... Whatever."

He frowns, but warps back up top of the Juubi. "To think a past Hokage would be so much more trouble than the current. Or should I say... former current..."

Hashirama's face turns to slight concern. "You... what did you..."

Scene switch to the 5 Kages.

Tsunade is on the ground, not responsive. We see just her face. The scene zooms out. The other Kages are sitting and kneeling around her, injured but alive. Each has a slug on their shoulders. "She... gave her life to save ours..." Mei says. The others have no words. "Konoha, we're very much in your debt..."

Gaara stands up. He stares in the distance, mushroom clouds of several huge explosions wash away by the wind many miles away. 

"Let's finish this."


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 20, 2013)

vered said:


> naruto finally gets the second half of the bijuu chakra and i expect Sasuke and the others to arrive as well.



There's one thing that doesn't make sense with that, though that never stopped Kishimoto before.

First you're assuming that Kyuubi's other half didn't die, which is plausible.

Second, you're assuming that Kyuubi's Yin half is sealed within Minato, but if that's true, wouldn't Hashirama and Tobirama be sealed within Hiruzen just like the Kyuubi in Minato? Then how come could Orochimaru summon them from the "pure world"? 
OR if Minato was released from the Shinigami's stomach, then his soul went to the pure world (to be summoned by Orochimaru just after), but then Kyuubi should be free from Minato, only to revive some time after (we don't know how much it takes).

In my opinion it shouldn't be possible, but I do have to wonder, why the hell seal only half of it? What is the purpose of it? It's not like Minato was hoping to be freed from the Death God so Naruto could get the Yin half was it?


----------



## Sasuke (May 20, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How's my prediction sound, btw?




I cringed

Numerous times

So it's likely not far from what we can expect from Kishimoto


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 20, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> I cringed
> 
> Numerous times
> 
> So it's likely not far from what we can expect from Kishimoto


Given you hate Naruto, Minato, and other characters not named Sasuke, that's to be expected.


----------



## C-Moon (May 20, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Given you hate Naruto, Minato, and other characters not named Sasuke, that's to be expected.



Should've said that Sasuke strikes a random pose. That would've given him something to squeee over.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 20, 2013)

How'd you like my write up,  Gamma Akutabi?


----------



## Cjones (May 20, 2013)

Father/Son moment, with some shocked Sakura.

Also Gokage, just cause that cliffhanger has been going on forever and I'm rather anxious.


----------



## Csdabest (May 20, 2013)

I predict Space/time jutsu.


----------



## RockSauron (May 20, 2013)

I really don't think we'll get any surprise once they find out Minato is Naruto's dad- if they don't know already.

I mean, think about it. We didn't get anything when they found out Naruto was the 9 tails jin. It was done off panel, even. Most we got was Sakura reflecting on Naruto's past, but that was just her I dunno. Can't imagine much from this.

And I know it's not canon, but Sakura didn't show any surprise in road to Ninja, or even recognition. She jsut already knew. Again, know not canon, but still.

Oh well, guess we'll find out soon enough anyone. Just no expecting anyone to really be surprised. Kind of like everyone knows now that Naruto knows. Itachi knew for some reason (probably because he was the head of Anbu for a time) and the Fourth Raikage knew... or at least didn't express any surprise when Naruto said it. Which is weird, since I thought the whole reason Naruto's identity was kept secret was specifically so the Raikage and Tschuikage didn't find out and spark a war for his head. Eh. 

Anyway, the point is, not expecting anyone to really act surprised.


----------



## titantron91 (May 20, 2013)

Madara uses a jutsu that destroy seals in an area where he's the center.... rendering FTG and his S/T jutsu utterly useless. 

Madara tells Minato that he hates s/t jutsu since it led his brother to death. Since then he mastered S/T jutsu and how to counter them. He hated the seal-based ones, since Tobirama used such type. 

He is also the one who orchestrated the Uzushiogakure destruction, due to their seal jutsu and to find a body to place his Rinnegan on. 

Madara proceeds to assault Minato hard, making Minato say "if I wasn't an ET zombie, I would've been killed... I had no chance against that attack if I was alive." Minato then proceeds to fight the Juubi/Obito since he can't beat Madara.


----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2013)

I predict hashi and mads reunion.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 20, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I predict hashi and mads reunion.


Don't see that happening until at least two or three chapters from now. I think each Hokage will give a chance to shine against Madara and the Jyubi, with Naruto and Sasuke fighting alongside them.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 20, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Hinata will ether faint or wet her pants upon realization that Minato is Naruto's dad....
> 
> 
> OR PERHAPS SHE'S KNOWN ALL ALONG????????



Stand by for an epic troll of Minato/Hinata combo jutsu.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2013)

Hashirama x madar >>>>>>>> minato x naruto' reunion because Naruto doesn't give  a shit so why should I?


----------



## dungsi27 (May 21, 2013)

I predict Minato doing this usual thing


----------



## The Big G (May 21, 2013)

What if Naruto punched his dad again lol


----------



## Herpules (May 21, 2013)

The Big G said:


> What if Naruto punched his dad again lol



yes, this would be the best


----------



## Jad (May 21, 2013)

Did we get a preview for this weeks chapter?

Edit: never mind found it.

Something about "THAT man appearing", I'm thinking his talking about Minato. Not really a preview....


----------



## Shattering (May 21, 2013)

The Big G said:


> What if Naruto punched his dad again lol



I would pay for this.

Prediction:

Father/son moment with a little of narusaku and then don't know more people arrives or Minato fails against Madara.

I would love to see Minato trying to take Madara's back with Hirashin and Madara obliterating his body with a shinra tensei in the last moment without looking at him and saying something like "Pathetic", a perfect chapter


----------



## rac585 (May 21, 2013)

minato and co interaction.

sauce at end of chapter.


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

Shattering said:


> I would pay for this.
> 
> Prediction:
> 
> ...



Then in the next chapter we find out that it was a KB, used as a distraction which enables the real Minato to successfully seal Madara. When the other Kage arrive Minato would tell them how Madara saw through every move.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 21, 2013)

Hasan said:


> ...or not? Possibly the following may happen as well...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


More like: 
Minato: Why?
Obito: Because Kakashi let Rin die.
Minato: Seriously?


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 21, 2013)

I feel like a kakashi/obito chapter is coming.  Damn kishi if so..This isn't the week for that shit.


----------



## ed17 (May 21, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> More like:
> Minato: Why?
> Obito: *Because you also let Rin die. Everyone out there let Rin die*
> Minato: Seriously?



fixed it!


----------



## queen of waterfalls (May 21, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> I predict the most gay chapter ever. NaruSasu gayness, HashiMads gayness, maybe even some ObitoxKakashi


 yes yes thissssss... yet hinata rape face after narusasu kiss:amazed


----------



## gershwin (May 21, 2013)

I predict the highlight of the chapter will be Obito taking away Kakashi`s sharingan.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 21, 2013)

gershwin said:


> I predict the highlight of the chapter will be Obito taking away Kakashi`s sharingan.




Take it and do what with it? He already has a valuable set of eyes of his own. If Obito won't destroy Kakashi's eye immediately, I cannot see any other purpose of him taking the eye to begin with. Very inplausible IMO.


----------



## gershwin (May 21, 2013)

Exactly to destroy. To get rid of inconvenient power, to give an answer to Kakashi`s speach about Obito "memories". Attempt to break Kakashi`s morale by destroying the gift that was left from "old" Obito.


----------



## mrsaphen (May 21, 2013)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Take it and do what with it? He already has a valuable set of eyes of his own. If Obito won't destroy Kakashi's eye immediately, I cannot see any other purpose of him taking the eye to begin with. Very inplausible IMO.



He can use his other eye to unlock the full potential. He doesn't need the rinnegan anymore. I think his other eye would be a huge powerup.


----------



## Coldhands (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (May 21, 2013)

/\ if only Naruto wasn't in bm


----------



## titantron91 (May 21, 2013)

Sauce looks derpy


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 21, 2013)

One of the most blatant fakes ever!


----------



## Jad (May 21, 2013)

Kishi doesn't draw that good


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 21, 2013)

gershwin said:


> I predict the highlight of the chapter will be Obito taking away Kakashi`s sharingan.


That would be awesome. Obito would finally reach his true power.

Then Hiashi can die and give Kakashi his eye. No more hospital visits. Kakashi then can work on his skills without Sharingan hax, assuming he survives the eye socket rape.

Hot swappable eyeballs.

Plug & Play, baby... plug & play.


----------



## rac585 (May 21, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> [sp][/sp]



sasuke thinking: damn wish i took a shit before i got here.


----------



## Hitomi (May 21, 2013)

that's not Kishi's drawing because Sasuke looks ugly. 
well, not ugly but.. not his usual hot look. >_<




Final Jutsu said:


> I feel like a kakashi/obito chapter is coming.  Damn kishi if so..This isn't the week for that shit.


he switched between the alliance and Obito vs Kakashi last time. something of the sort might happen in this chapter as well.


----------



## takL (May 21, 2013)

other things to note:
1) sasuke knows the whereabouts of madaras lair. 
so does oro. he also knows what are kept there from kabutos info.
2) oro might have DNA sample of jiraiya.



Jeαnne said:


> just a guess...maybe Madara was talking about the fact that Obito is not there right now?



maybe yes cos obito has said he was the only one connected to 10b. but the sole connection was cut by narutos rasenshuriken so that 10b got out of hand.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2013)

what if sasuke goes to save yamato or destroy obitos sharingan stash? after all, oro took over zetsus so he might know from it.


----------



## Coldhands (May 21, 2013)

Kishi forgot Yamato years ago


----------



## Mateush (May 21, 2013)

takL said:


> 1) sasuke knows the whereabouts of madaras lair.
> so does oro. he also knows what are kept there from kabutos info.



True. If his hideout lies the secrets to the plan, then maybe this Hashirama artificial body with no mind, who is supposed to be revived with Madara's will. If Obito dies, then Madara is in a very tight situation here. His only option will probably be Sasuke.


----------



## Jin-E (May 21, 2013)

Hopefully, the chapter wont be a 100% Minato wank chapter or just deal with Kakashi&Obito

Everything else is fine by me.


----------



## bearzerger (May 21, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Hopefully, the chapter wont be a 100% Minato wank chapter or just deal with Kakashi&Obito
> 
> Everything else is fine by me.



Just for you it'll be 17 pages of Sakura.


----------



## Coldhands (May 21, 2013)

Best case scenario Sauce arrives with rest of the Hokages arrive and we get to see the matchups. Also Suigetsu and Jugo are killed immediately by Juubi or Mads because everyone hates them.


----------



## Dat Uchiha Itachi (May 21, 2013)

Madara will show surprised at Minato. A bit of Minato and Naruto talking.
Then both will team up to stand their ground against Madara.

Kakashi and Obito either start fighting or return to the battlefield for Team Minato reunion.
Alliance will continue being useless... Cliffhanger will be Minato doing something awesome!


----------



## bearzerger (May 21, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Best case scenario rest of the Hokages arrive and we get to see the matchups



What matchups? There are only two enemies. Madara and the Juubi. Madara will call dibs on Hashirama and the other three will have to stall the Juubi.


----------



## Coldhands (May 21, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> What matchups? There are only two enemies. Madara and the Juubi. Madara will call dibs on Hashirama and the other three will have to stall the Juubi.



Well honestly I don't think that Kakashi stands a chance against Obito and that will result in Naruto and Minato teaming up against Obito. Kakashi isn't going to TnJ him yet, there's much more fighting to be done before that. Sasuke and Hashi team up against Madara and the rest will hold back Juubi.


----------



## Jin-E (May 21, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> So here's to hoping for 17 pages of Sakura.



Dont we all?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 21, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Well honestly I don't think that Kakashi stands a chance against Obito and that will result in Naruto and Minato teaming up against Obito. Kakashi isn't going to TnJ him yet, there's much more fighting to be done before that. Sasuke and Hashi team up against Madara and the rest will hold back Juubi.



But will Hiruzen and Tobirama be much of a help against Juubi? The can be nice support but unless Naruto gets BM FAST then those two won't hold his own against Juubi for long. Kurama was enough to bring down a younger Hiruzen with back up to his kneess and Kin/Gin bros killed Tobirama. 

Obviously Juubi is far stronger than Kurama+Kin/Gin and some fodders.

As overhyped as Minato is his help seems necessary against Juubi for now.


----------



## Coldhands (May 21, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> But will Hiruzen and Tobirama be much of a help against Juubi? The can be nice support but unless Naruto gets BM FAST then those two won't hold his own against Juubi for long. Kurama was enough to bring down a younger Hiruzen with back up to his kneess and Kin/Gin bros killed Tobirama.
> 
> Obviously Juubi is far stronger than Kurama+Kin/Gin and some fodders.
> 
> As overhyped as Minato is his help seems necessary against Juubi for now.



Naruto might boost them with his chakra, since he's probably going to get Yin Kurama from Minato, which will essentially recharge his batteries. I think Tobirama might have something similiar to Minato's s/t barrier so they can defend against Juubi, though I think that most of the battle will be offpanel with Kishi focusing on Naruto & Minato vs. Obito and Sasuke & Hashi vs. Mads.

Just my two cents though.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 21, 2013)

I think that in terms of "structure", the upcoming chapter will be mostly planning/talking on the alliance's side, while mostly action in kamui dimension.


----------



## Harbour (May 21, 2013)

-Madara leave the battlefield.
-Minato put the barrier which hold Juubi inside.
-MinatoNaruto conversation begins with his gift to son.
-Chapter ends with Hashirama and Sasuke staying towards the Tsunade's body.


----------



## takL (May 21, 2013)

Harbour said:


> -Chapter ends with Hashirama and Sasuke staying towards the Tsunade's body.



Dont die Tunade!



Addy said:


> what if sasuke goes to save yamato or destroy obitos sharingan stash? after all, oro took over zetsus so he might know from it.



oro would steal all those sharingans!



Mateush said:


> True. If his hideout lies the secrets to the plan, then maybe this Hashirama artificial body with no mind, who is supposed to be revived with Madara's will. If Obito dies, then Madara is in a very tight situation here. His only option will probably be Sasuke.



and oro would steal the perfect hash clone body! and a rinnegan! 

seriously, the eyes of the clone body are closed i wonder whatd happen if they were replaced with a pair of manges.


----------



## Dat Uchiha Itachi (May 21, 2013)

Harbour said:


> -Madara leave the battlefield.
> -Minato put the barrier which hold Juubi inside.
> -MinatoNaruto conversation begins with his gift to son.
> -Chapter ends with Hashirama and Sasuke staying towards the Tsunade's body.



I could see this happen.


----------



## Yuna (May 21, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> [sp][/sp]


Looks extemely fanart-y.


----------



## Abz (May 21, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Kishi forgot Yamato years ago



Hard to believe he's been absant from the manga for a good 2 years now 



Yuna said:


> Looks extemely fanart-y.



ye that's because it is.... that's been done on a computer... and even though it's kishi's characters...that's not his art style...


----------



## BeBreezy (May 21, 2013)

I'm really interested in seeing what Orochimaru will do amongst all this chaos. Will he sit back and enjoy the show? Or will he get his hands dirty? And if he does decide to participate, will he still be Sasuke's lapdog, or will he act on his own hidden motivations? (◑.◑)


----------



## Nic (May 21, 2013)

going to be a lot of lovey-dovey talk between Minato and Naruto this chapter.  I expect corny to reach a new level this chapter.


----------



## Dat Uchiha Itachi (May 21, 2013)

I miss Yamato  Please Kishi, it's not to late for a comeback:amazed

Anyway, I predict several reaction panels to the awesomeness of Minato-sama


----------



## Abz (May 21, 2013)

BeBreezy said:


> I'm really interested in seeing what Orochimaru will do amongst all this chaos. Will he sit back and enjoy the show? Or will he get his hands dirty? And if he does decide to participate, will he still be Sasuke's lapdog, or will he act on his own hidden motivations? (◑.◑)



He'll summon Manda 2 to help restrain the juubi....

and we all know how big manda 2 is....



edit:

before the anime adapted the fight...i actually wanted manda 2 to be a white snake...but the anime made him purple like his original,....


----------



## Konoha (May 21, 2013)

uhm what the hell happened to yamato ?


----------



## Abz (May 21, 2013)

Konoha said:


> uhm what the hell happened to yamato ?



lol you don't know ??


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 21, 2013)

Yamato is still having passive sex with the necro-Hashirama.


----------



## Dat Uchiha Itachi (May 21, 2013)

Konoha said:


> uhm what the hell happened to yamato ?



He got captured by Kabuto and is still held captive in the secret underground hideout of Obito. Yamato is stuck unconscious with the artificial Hashirama clone to boost the white Zetsus.


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 21, 2013)

Dat Uchiha Itachi said:


> *I miss Yamato  Please Kishi, it's not to late for a comeback:amazed*
> 
> Anyway, I predict several reaction panels to the awesomeness of Minato-sama



It's a pitty he got offed so soon. I'd have liked to see "Tenzou on steroids" ... I mean Tenzou with Naruto's chakra shroud.


----------



## Dat Uchiha Itachi (May 21, 2013)

j0hnni_ said:


> It's a pitty he got offed so soon. I'd have liked to see "Tenzou on steroids" ... I mean Tenzou with Naruto's chakra shroud.



Yeah or a another powerup like evolution of his Senju cells.

Maybe next chapter Juubi evolves further into a wtf ugly pokemon 

Damn you Kishi...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 21, 2013)

Yamato? 

Man, I really do miss the days of the Yamarama fusion predictions.

Anyways, I predict everyone else arriving this chapter and a rapeface the likes of which we've never seen from Madara when he spots Hashirama.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2013)

I wonder if now that Minato has arrived we'll somehow get to see the conclusion of the interrupted Ei/Bee flashback from 543.



JuubiSage said:


> [sp][/sp]



Cool fanart. 



takL said:


> other things to note:
> 1) sasuke knows the whereabouts of madaras lair.
> so does oro. he also knows what are kept there from kabutos info.
> 2) oro might have DNA sample of jiraiya.



1) The storage room full of Sharingans right? But how can we be sure that Orochimaru knows about it? One thing was the reveal that Kabuto knew of the 6 Zetsus keeping an eye on Sasuke which his master learned when he got back his chakra, but for now, I don't we have enough evidence to affirm Orochimaru is aware of that place's existance. But it would be cool to see his reaction to it. 

2) I wouldn't be surprised either if he had the DNA of the Sandaime Kazekage somehow as well given he was Sasori's partner. But it isn't so farfetched the idea of him having a sample of J-man's DNA, they did fought when Jiraiya tried to convince him to return to Konoha.


----------



## Mansali (May 21, 2013)

I hope we see everyone's reaction to Minato being Naruto's dad.


----------



## Mofo (May 21, 2013)

Imho we're in for another Naruto's training session.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 21, 2013)

^^I think the same way. Minato will be fighting and at the same time: Naruto, check this movement, and try to do as I say.


----------



## KevKev (May 21, 2013)

How are you going to train in the middle of a war?


----------



## slickcat (May 21, 2013)

talk chapter probably with the rest arriving at the end.


----------



## Harbour (May 21, 2013)

*unpredictable kishimoto*



KevKev said:


> How are you going to train in the middle of a war?



Minato: I can stop the time.
*casts asspull no jutsu*


----------



## Gunners (May 21, 2013)

I hope that ninja shows up. 

Fodder: What can one ninja do against Madara. 
That Ninja: Shut up, now we get to see the fight of ''Konoha's yellow flash. Don't blink your eyes, not for an instant. 

One panel later Madara is defeated and the Juubi is sealed up.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2013)

I actually think it might be action packed.

Oh wait emotional father son reunion.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Minato: I can stop the time.
> *casts asspull no jutsu*



minato: cast tsukyumi on naruto so I could train him in 72 hour genjutsu 

sasuke: that doesnt make any sense 

minato: just do it


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 21, 2013)

Can Kakashi and Obito sense anything in there?

I think Obito and Minato will meet and Obito is about two seconds away from getting killed now, so there is a possibility they will sense Minato and return.


----------



## Talis (May 21, 2013)

Madara  transforms into a kunai.


----------



## riyuhou (May 21, 2013)

What we will probably see : some Minato awesomeness with some awesome S/T justu.

What I hope we will see : above + finally some awesome counter to S/T jutsu from Madara.

I want to see Hirashin being beaten fair and square at least one. If someone can do it, it s Madara.


----------



## ch1p (May 21, 2013)

Naruto doesn't need FTG. He already has Rasengan from his father, so that's enough. Stop it, just thinking about it gives me grief.


----------



## SaiST (May 21, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Naruto doesn't need FTG. He already has Rasengan from his father, so that's enough. Stop it, just thinking about it gives me grief.


Why? One of those people that gets riled up at the thought of Minato not being able to retain something unique to him?

*OH WELL~!* Tobirama's got Hiraishin too! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto learning Hiraishin, at this point, is starting to feel like one of those missed prospects. Manga feels like it's approaching it's end game, and I really can't see him making such a game changer his own within such a short period of time.


----------



## Talis (May 21, 2013)

Naruto doesnt need FTG, hes fast enough already,unless he loses BM, but that possibility got already utterly destroyed since Juubi was revived without the last 2 Bijuus.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2013)

Mansali said:


> I hope we see everyone's reaction to Minato being Naruto's dad.



kishi skipped narito reacting to his dad


----------



## ch1p (May 21, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Why? One of those people that gets riled up at the thought of Minato not being able to retain something unique to him?
> 
> *OH WELL~!* Tobirama's got Hiraishin too!
> 
> ...



I'm not against Minato not being original anymore. I'm just against Naruto's infinite string of power ups and the way this manga overblew the power scale lately. So sure, more chakra from yin Kurama is fine, but no more than that please.

It's not like he even needs it, it doesn't fit his fighting style and I agree it won't change anything so. Gives me almost as much grief as Rinnegan!Naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2013)

i only see Naruto getting Hiraishin now if he is supposed to loose Kurama by the end of this fight


----------



## Talis (May 21, 2013)

I have the feeling that the hokages are there at the current kages.


----------



## ch1p (May 21, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i only see Naruto getting Hiraishin now if he is supposed to loose Kurama by the end of this fight



That would be alright IMO.

I'm actually expecting Naruto to lose Kurama, after all. Freeing the beasts and whatnot. So... Still, it's said to be impossible to survive extraction. So how can that happen? Naruto promises Kurama that he should be left free when he dies of old age, maybe.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2013)

ch1p said:


> That would be alright IMO.
> 
> I'm actually expecting Naruto to lose Kurama, after all. Freeing the beasts and whatnot. So... Still, it's said to be impossible to survive extraction. So how can that happen? Naruto promises Kurama that he should be left free when he dies of old age, maybe.


for me the bijuus will be all gone with Juubi , and i wont be surprised if it ends up with the end of ninjutsu in general


----------



## RockSauron (May 21, 2013)

ch1p said:


> That would be alright IMO.
> 
> I'm actually expecting Naruto to lose Kurama, after all. Freeing the beasts and whatnot. So... Still, it's said to be impossible to survive extraction. So how can that happen? Naruto promises Kurama that he should be left free when he dies of old age, maybe.



Yeah, Naruto freeing the Bijuu is the only possible outcome... Unless the whole theme of the story is thrown out the window for no good reason. 

I guess, when Kurama was extracted from Kushina, she was going to die soon anyway (whether or not she jumped in front of that claw? So the Uzumakis can only delay the death... Well, I'm guessing what you said will be true, with Naruto freeing the other seven (and the Hachibi, if Bee dies in this battle) under the promise neither human or bijuu will harm each other again. That's probably where this story is heading.



Jeαnne said:


> for me the bijuus will be all gone with Juubi , and i wont be surprised if it ends up with the end of ninjutsu in general



Well, it's possible that they'll defeat it by splitting it back up again. Not sure how else they can, really.


----------



## Raventhal (May 21, 2013)

ch1p said:


> That would be alright IMO.
> 
> I'm actually expecting Naruto to lose Kurama, after all. Freeing the beasts and whatnot. So... Still, it's said to be impossible to survive extraction. So how can that happen? Naruto promises Kurama that he should be left free when he dies of old age, maybe.



The sage didn't die when he extracted the 10 tails.  So it's not impossible.  

The question I had is how did he have the time with the tailed beast when he was on his death bed when it happened.  I guess it was the mind zone place the beast meet their jins.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 21, 2013)

sigh...

i have good word, from a reliable source, who gives kishi back rubs on the weekend, that this chapter will focus on kabuto awakening from izanami and reuniting with his childhood friend from the orphanage.


----------



## forkandspoon (May 21, 2013)

Talis said:


> Naruto doesnt need FTG, hes fast enough already,unless he loses BM, but that possibility got already utterly destroyed since Juubi was revived without the last 2 Bijuus.



The 9 tails will eventually leave Naruto... that's been foreshadowed for a long time... without the 9 tails Naruto would still have sage mode and even would be able to use Ma/PA to get nature energy with the 9 tails gone.


----------



## RockSauron (May 21, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> The sage didn't die when he extracted the 10 tails.  So it's not impossible.  .



Kushina didn't either. However, in her case, I believe that it was "Timed". Like, she was going to die anyway, but the Uzumaki genes allowed her to survive a bit longer.

If that's the case, I'd imagine that it was the same for the Sage. I'm guessing that he had similar prowess to the Uzumakis, and thus had a little time after he extracted the beasts. And, since he didn't do this until he was a very old man, he could have just extracted/created the bijuu, gave them their vague speech, and then died. 

Then again, if Kishi wants Naruto to live after he lets Kurama run free, than Naruto will live once Kurama runs free.


----------



## Cjones (May 21, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I'm not against Minato not being original anymore. I'm just against Naruto's infinite string of power ups and t*he way this manga overblew the power scale lately.* So sure, more chakra from yin Kurama is fine, but no more than that please.
> 
> It's not like he even needs it, it doesn't fit his fighting style and I agree it won't change anything so. Gives me almost as much grief as Rinnegan!Naruto.



Glad I'm not the only one. That shit has gotten pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Abz (May 21, 2013)

Cjones said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. That shit has gotten pretty ridiculous.



god i thought i was the only one who was bothered about the ridiculous power inflation lately.....it's getting beyond silly now......

I'm not keen on the power scaling at all...i've been trying to be indifferent to it....but it's becoming a pain..

not enjoying how every other character is getting left in the dirt....it's abuse really


----------



## Raventhal (May 21, 2013)

Naymles said:


> god i thought i was the only one who was bothered about the ridiculous power inflation lately.....it's getting beyond silly now......
> 
> I'm not keen on the power scaling at all...i've been trying to be indifferent to it....but it's becoming a pain..
> 
> not enjoying how every other character is getting left in the dirt....it's abuse really



Goku still would be tickled by the Juubi.

But yeah Madara's and Hashirama's power is stupid for clan battles.  They'd slaughter anyone else and even their clans' folder would be dying in crazy numbers.


----------



## RBL (May 21, 2013)

LoL NO, naruto is not loosing kurama
in fact i do think he will gain other bijuus's chakra


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 21, 2013)

forkandspoon said:


> The 9 tails will eventually leave Naruto... that's been foreshadowed for a long time... without the 9 tails Naruto would still have sage mode and even would be able to use Ma/PA to get nature energy with the 9 tails gone.


No it hasn't. Why would Kurama leave Naruto now that they're friends? Why would he leave when the union between both of them makes them both far stronger than alone? 

It hasn't been foreshadowed at all.


----------



## ch1p (May 21, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No it hasn't. Why would Kurama leave Naruto now that they're friends? Why would he leave when the union between both of them makes them both far stronger than alone?



Because Kurama is imprisioned inside of Naruto instead of roaming free like all creatures should.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 21, 2013)

I can't wait when Sasuke appears  he and Naruto fighting the Juubi/Madara  

And I wish to know what happened to Tsunade.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> LoL NO, naruto is not loosing kurama
> in fact i do think he will gain other bijuus's chakra


right now he has all of them, what we are saying is that by the end of all this, Naruto might use all this stuff for something that Rikudou planned, and Kurama might eventually get free.

Honestly, i dont see the bijuus lasting up to the end of the manga, just like i also dont see any Sharingan lasting.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 21, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Because Kurama is imprisioned inside of Naruto instead of roaming free like all creatures should.


The seal is opened, Kurama can leave at any time he wants. You don't seem to get that this is a mutually beneficial relationship, and that both are FRIENDS instead of enemies anymore. 

Gyuki nor Kurama have expressed leaving Bee and Naruto after becoming friends.


----------



## Gabe (May 21, 2013)

forkandspoon said:


> The 9 tails will eventually leave Naruto... that's been foreshadowed for a long time... without the 9 tails Naruto would still have sage mode and even would be able to use Ma/PA to get nature energy with the 9 tails gone.



he wont lose the kyuubi until he does the same thing RS did release when he is old and dying. also i think the bijuu will end up some where human wont be tempted to capture. or they will all merge in naruto and disappear.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

the kyuubi sucks now anyways so whatever


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2013)

Minato restores Kurama's spiritual energy. Naruto awakens the Rinnegan. NF rages.


----------



## Revolution (May 21, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The seal is opened, Kurama can leave at any time he wants. You don't seem to get that this is a mutually beneficial relationship, and that both are FRIENDS instead of enemies anymore.
> 
> Gyuki nor Kurama have expressed leaving Bee and Naruto after becoming friends.



At the moment, Kurama's friends are trapped together as a giant bizzare Juubi, so of course he is going to work with Naruto to stop Madara's insane/stupid plot.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 21, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The seal is opened, Kurama can leave at any time he wants. You don't seem to get that this is a mutually beneficial relationship, and that both are FRIENDS instead of enemies anymore.
> 
> Gyuki nor Kurama have expressed leaving Bee and Naruto after becoming friends.



Not really. Speaking through Naruto is as close as Kyuubi gets to being outside.

As for "mutually beneficial"... what does he get from it? Naruto's friendship?

Yay.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2013)

i predict that Minato uses yin kurama/transfers it to Naruto, Juubi becomes complete, or whatever is inside of Naruto becomes complete, and Hashirama arrives


----------



## auem (May 21, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> right now he has all of them, what we are saying is that by the end of all this, Naruto might use all this stuff for something that Rikudou planned, and Kurama might eventually get free.
> 
> Honestly, i dont see the bijuus lasting up to the end of the manga, just like i also dont see any Sharingan lasting.



i pretty much suspect that as a eventuality too,once Kurama gets back his other half of chakra.....


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i predict that Minato uses yin kurama/transfers it to Naruto, Juubi becomes complete, or whatever is inside of Naruto becomes complete, and Hashirama arrives



No Madara?

WONK, WONK!


----------



## Mateush (May 21, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 21, 2013)

*POUNDS TABLE!!!!!!!!*

Finally...FINALLY...

Lordddddddddddddddddddddddd Kurama returns to PRIME CONDITION. The wait has been long enough for the great child. People have disrespected the Lord long enough! Watch...as he cements himself as a legend...they shall build statues of Lord Kurama and Naruto.

Fuck Minato, fuck Sasuke, fuck Hashirama, fuck Juubi, fuck all that. Lord Kurama shall roar storms from the sky and fire from his eyes. With his godly chakras, Naruto shall transcend all beings present on that battlefield. Awe!!!! Awe is all everyone shall be in. The time has come. Embrace the beauty of Prime Kurama my young padawans...look as Naruto blitzes across countries to back hand Super JuubiDamaz and shit.

Kneel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2013)

Klue said:


> No Madara?
> 
> WONK, WONK!


obvious we will have Madara, since Hashirama arrives


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

in prime condition, the kyuubi was madara's play toy and was casually picked up by hashirama in sage mode

his track record is not good


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2013)

αce said:


> in prime condition, the kyuubi was madara's play toy and was casually picked up by hashirama in sage mode
> 
> his track record is not good


foxes are cute


----------



## kzk (May 21, 2013)

But what about all those fodder he fodderized like they were nothing more than fodder?


----------



## Hitomi (May 21, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No it hasn't. Why would Kurama leave Naruto now that they're friends? Why would he leave when the union between both of them makes them both far stronger than alone?
> 
> It hasn't been foreshadowed at all.


Naruto would want to free him at the end. besides, it would be really creepy if Kurama wished to stay inside Naruto any longer.. though, Kishi will have to come up with a jutsu that will prevent the jinchuriki dying. Oro might know something.. free them bijuus to seal them inside him later on..


----------



## Mateush (May 21, 2013)

αce said:


> in prime condition, the kyuubi was madara's play toy and was casually picked up by hashirama in sage mode
> 
> his track record is not good



He will surpass his prime. He and Naruto are special, also I think they will agree that working together is better than just let Kurama or Naruto alone.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 21, 2013)

What is this...

You people need to understand that Lord Kurama power was respected so much that Madara traveled 10 billion miles to find my Lord resting upon his mountain of deluxe glory...

After witnessing the Lord's power...in an act of panic...Hashirama,,,bloodied and beaten...pleaded on his knees for the Lord to conceal his power forever!

The Lord is more powerful than Hashirama and Madara COMBINED - *FACT*.
I don't acknowledge what happens to Kurama whilst he was under the control of a insecure red eyed monkey! 

The Lord is very intelligent, tactical, BOSS.
I shall say no more...I will let the LORD power speak for itself.


----------



## Frosch (May 21, 2013)

Mateush said:


> Lol



No way Sasuke's human hand can withstand Naruto's hand bijudamas


----------



## ch1p (May 21, 2013)

nobody cares about that fight anymore.

nobody.


----------



## Luftwaffles (May 21, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yeah, its not like Madara and Hashirama have powers which can specifically control Kurama, yeah...
> 
> Kurama is stronger than both, but Madara and Hashirama both have abilities that can neutralize his superior might.



Even if Kurama can't be controlled by Hashi, he would STILL lose to Hashi. 
Madara idk yet, but Hashi > Full-powered Kurama.


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

when did i say otherwise? still became a pet and got carried. although in hashiramas case he was actually just flat out stronger. or did you not see him tank multiple bijuu dama's and just pick up the kyuubi like a puppy?



> Madara idk yet, but Hashi > Full-powered Kurama.



it's pretty much canon..


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

yet still got picked up like a puppy
you attributed that to genetic predisposition which was just false
bijuu's cant be killed but the kyuubi can't do a damn thing to hashirama in sage mode

just saying


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How? Kurama is faster than Hashi, has far greater firepower, and can tank each and every blow Hashi uses, and tank everything Hashi tries.


what? Hashirama can put Kurama to sleep like a kitten


----------



## αce (May 21, 2013)

or throw him across the country side


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> obvious we will have Madara, since Hashirama arrives



They better throw down immediately, no jibber-jabber.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Klue said:


> They better throw down immediately, no jibber-jabber.



Hashirama and Madara can throw down in a few different ways. 

I think we will definitely get a lot of talk though. Madara may try to jump him right off but they will talk.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 22, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If Kurama was in control of himself, he'd have just blast Hashirama in Sage Mode with a Bijudama that's equal to that of five Biju and call it a day.
> *
> ...without the suppression, Hashirama isn't stronger than Kurama.*
> 
> ...


he is. If he could fight Madara+Kurama, why not Kurama?

Mokuton, Rashomon, that buddha that is way bigger, and whatever more he has that we have no idea, Hashirama is stronger than a bijuu in my book


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If Kurama was in control of himself, he'd have just blast Hashirama in Sage Mode with a Bijudama that's equal to that of five Biju and call it a day.



Hashirama controlled Bijuu like pets, as did Madara. My money are on those two.

They're unique abilities place them above tailed beast.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...without the suppression, Hashirama isn't stronger than Kurama.



But he can not only suppress but fully control Kurama, so he is greater than.

To this day, I still fail to understand why debaters attempt to dismiss abilities: "X is weaker than Y if Z is taken away."

Okay....


----------



## Tony Lou (May 22, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Without the suppression, Hashirama cannot defeat, injure, or even make Kurama acknowledge him.



Easy, there. 

Kyuubi is powerful (I refuse to call him by his brainwashed version's name), but you're putting him on near Juubi level.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2013)

Hashirama would tie up Kyuubi then put him to sleep with a tap on the head in about a minute.


----------



## Trojan (May 22, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> His main strategy against Kurama? _Suppressing him._ Madara even acknowledged that, which is why he wrapped Kurama in Perfect Susano'o. And afterwards, Hashirama even said Kurama was _too strong, hence why *he sealed him inside Mito.*_
> .



I thought Mito was the one who sealed it inside herself. @.@


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The seal is opened, Kurama can leave at any time he wants. You don't seem to get that this is a mutually beneficial relationship, and that both are FRIENDS instead of enemies anymore.
> 
> Gyuki nor Kurama have expressed leaving Bee and Naruto after becoming friends.



From what I understand about jinchuriki seals, Kurama would still need to go through Naruto to become truly free. It's a multi-level process. The gate, or seal, is one level of security while the actual host's mind is the other level of security. The gate is the stronger security point in most jinchuriki. 

We saw this when Naruto fought Kurama in his mind. Kyuubi needed to go through Naruto after the seal on the gate was removed to get his freedom.


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Without. Suppression or control. Without those two things, Hashirama and Madara are on a lower tier than Kurama.



It's a mute point.

Without it's extremely large chakra pool, Kurama is on a lower tier than Madara and Hashirama. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And I don't consider mind controlling an creature making the user stronger than said creature.



Technically, Kurama possesses more raw power, but if the two go head-to-head, who wins?

Kurama?


----------



## αce (May 22, 2013)

having a genetic predisposition is your power anyways...
so yeah
hashirama>kyuubi


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

If Kurama had the ability to take on a more compact human form, then he'd be arguably more formidable.


----------



## Octavian (May 22, 2013)

This manga is actually about Hashirama


----------



## αce (May 22, 2013)

stronger as in having more raw power? no
but that's a moot point anyways
you don't always need raw power to be above someone

hence why minato is probably stronger than someone like kakuzu, despite the latter character being able to dish out more elemental damage


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 22, 2013)

αce said:


> stronger as in having more raw power? no
> but that's a moot point anyways
> you don't always need raw power to be above someone
> 
> hence why minato is probably stronger than someone like kakuzu, despite the latter character being able to dish out more elemental damage


If Hashirama's suppression abilities were cancelled, how can he even damage Kurama?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 22, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> That's how Kurama's been built up (Kurama isn't 'brainwashed', its the name he recieved when he was born). Kurama is the strongest Tailed Beast next to Jyubi, even tanking its fucking attacks without damage!



The brainwashing I referred to isn't about the name. It's about the fact there is absolutely nothing left of his former personality.

And I don't remember any feat or statement that says Kyuubi is gifted with invulnerability.


----------



## αce (May 22, 2013)

> Yeah, its not like something that allows you to literally cheat against stronger people makes you stronger



you call it cheating
i call it hashirama simply having the greatest chakra in the manga bar rikudou

altho if it was genetic it would run in the family. so i'm not sure he was born with it


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kurama can wipe islands off the map, create tsunamis and split the earth with just a casual swipe of his tails.



And both Hashirama and Madara can silence him with a wood or a simple glare.




SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Without suppression, Kurama literally is invulnerable to all their means of damage. We're talking about a creature which could tank the Jyubi's Bijudama beam without any major damage. Even Susenju'u could only strip Perfect Susano'o off of Kurama, Kurama wasn't even injured despite the fact he took hundreds if not thousands of blows due to the sheer number.



Yes, yes. We know Hashirama and Madara are helpless against such power without the assistance of their unique bloodline abilities.  Again, what's your point?


----------



## αce (May 22, 2013)

> If Hashirama's suppression abilities were cancelled, how can he even damage Kurama?


that's like saying if minato's hiraishin was canceled, how would he beat obito? or if not for itachi's sharingan, how would he be above orochimaru? you can't take away someone's abilities and then claim that they are weaker than someone else. of course they would be. you just stripped them of something

that's a terrible argument

i may as well take away kyuubi's bijuu dama's and ask how he hurts hashirama


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

Hidan > Nagato - Rinnegan.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 22, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...basically invulnerable. He can survive his own Bijudama, *tank Susenju'u's best without damage, hell not even the Jyubi Bijudama beam could do much to him*.
> 
> And Kurama without being a mind controlled angry animal becomes extremely smart, intelligent, and strategic, how is that a bad thing?



I demand panels for those.

Kyuubi already was intelligent, since Part 1. These days he's more goofy than Hachibi.


----------



## αce (May 22, 2013)

of course
without madara's rinnegan, nagato would have no way to hurt hidan
hidan is obviously superior













also the bit about the kyuubi being able to level mountains with its tails and create tsunami's is obvious hyperbole.

in a straight up fight hashirama controls the kyuubi and goes to sleep for the rest of the week


im not exactly sure how you consider that being inferior but okay
this argument isn't going anywhere


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

wow....has any of you realized that the hints have been made??? just go and check the Convo thread....


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

Naymles said:


> wow....has any of you realized that the hints have been made??? just go and check the Convo thread....



Madara explains his reasoning, Hashirama rejects it?

Not much to discuss.


----------



## αce (May 22, 2013)

yes i realized
this thread is entertaining though

also the punches were with susano-o cloaking him
after that he just grabbed the kyuubi


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

So, seems Hashirama might counter one of Madara's jutsu also.. Going by Evil's post..


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 22, 2013)

shouldnt the kyuubi chakra automatically be summoned back into the kyuubi just because of what orochimaru did?

i mean all he did was summon the death god and had it slice its bellow to over himself and all the contents in his belly were thrown out, which are the kages and his arm and in theory the kyuubi too.

just sayin... correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara explains his reasoning, Hashirama rejects it?
> 
> Not much to discuss.



that or hashi is denying madz love for him


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 22, 2013)

And? The 'sheer' quantity of blows doesn't render the possibility of Hashirama ending his barrage after the Susano'o was broken any less likely than the notion you're attempting to suggest. Heck, were that not the case, why was Madara even intact? One punch is enough to cover half of Kurama's entire body.


----------



## Frosch (May 22, 2013)

You know the biggest problem of Naruto vs Sasuke is not just how it will happen when it happens, but that it has to beat Madara vs Hashirama


----------



## Plague (May 22, 2013)

Maybe if Oro takes over Sasuke, we'll get Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## rac585 (May 22, 2013)

evil posting in the convo thread doesn't necessarily mean spoilers. i just read his 4 posts and who knows. could go either way.

now if it were in the predictions thead....

anyway. 

i still predict some minato and co interaction and then sasuke as the cliffhanger.


----------



## αce (May 22, 2013)

> ...you do realize, the sheer amount of blows means Kurama would have  been hit hundreds if not thousands of times AFTER Susano'o was stripped  off, right?



You're assuming that the Susano-o was ripped off rather quick, which is a questionable position to take considering that Madara was completely unharmed after the barrage had ended. The Buddha ended its assault after the Susano-o got ripped off or else Madara would have been dead.


----------



## lizardo221 (May 22, 2013)

Coming to one of my forums I read comments on and I find so many people feeding the poor trolls, but I'll throw some ideas at them too since we got time to kill.

Power argument hmm, Ok lets play the game. So we got one demon type creature, a master of time/space jutsu and a master of the physical world ... yeah I'm sure we got spread sheets of data on them like a bunch of wow players picking a spec. Lets try some match ups then even if we don't have an ounce of stats to compare.

Kyuubi vs. Madara.
- Well if he isn't mind controlled, then Kyuubi is being warped to another plain of existence, burned forever (recovery from healing at best slows the burning, but doesn't cancel it fyi), or goes head to head with a shadow monster conjured from the darkest depths of the uchiha heart (it is not a summoned creature but more so a manifestation of their raw power in a controlled form so don't try to argue this power away as unfair too - not unless you want to go write me a 50 page thesis on summoning mechanics in games, movies, writing, etc.). Oh, but he can shoot a giant blast that- 'warps ball of death away' ... nm. As for stamina, I doubt you need to do much to burn a giant fox and then either warp yourself to safety or sit in the nice shadow monster thing until the fox gives up out of anger.

Kyuubi vs. 1st.
-So he isn't allowed to use a jutsu to put Kyuubi to sleep in under 10 seconds ... fine, the 1st will just have to use his giant god statue to beat the demon over and over and over like a rag doll until he gives up (Don't make me have to link the picture of the statue grabbing the fox like a stuffed animal). The god hands will still smother blasts of chakra, and he can use the dragon to drain chakra too (demons are chakra based creatures so draining them is fair game). Stamina ... yeah, let me know when he forgets how to channel the entire world's energy into his body.

As for Madara vs. the 1st, I can just throw a copy of the manga at your face and you can read through and count how many times Madara has won against him (its less than 1).

I am in no way saying the kyuubi is weak, but these two men are one step away from hitting a level equal to that of the sage so it is no shock the poor old fox has trouble with them. The creature has a lot of raw power but not many ways to use it.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 22, 2013)

LONG LIVE HOKAGE SASUKE!!!


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2013)

Naymles said:


> that or hashi is denying madz love for him




lol, seriously, no.


Go to your room.


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

*TSUNADE DIES AND SASUKE IS PROCLAIMED ROKUDAIME*


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 22, 2013)

Here is your spoi... 
- Hashi and Madara face each other, with flash back YES MORE FLASH BACKS of their last time. 
- Rest of kages arrives
- Jubi start attaking
END OF CHAPTER.

ps 
- Did someone said ITACHI?


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

It'd be some shit if Tsunade did die, and Sasuke fights Naruto for the hokage title.  His way of carrying on Itachi's will.


----------



## RBL (May 22, 2013)

chapter's prediction


*Spoiler*: __ 



Neji finnaly revived with his Phoenix Golden Byakugan Mode 
Rock lee got excited and he suddenly goes eight gates and drunk
Gai seeing that lee is going eight gates and neji revived, he decides to go eight gates too.

suddenly the SOT6P appears....
he chooses TenTen as her descendant....

Naruto seeing this, got sad. he realizes he doesn't worth anymore....
he goes full Bijuu Mode and stab sasuke 23 times in the head, then he stab his head too.commiting suicide with his BF,

happening this. phoenix golden byakugan neji + drunken eight gated rock lee + eight gates gai + SOT6P TenTen, have their final fight.

the fight is too damn epic that everybody get evaporeted.
tenten,lee,neji,and gai, are laughting with a big smile.

while being evaporated, you still can see everybody doing thumbs up and crying for the youth.

-The end 




i guess that this chapter would be more about kakashi and obito.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 22, 2013)

Well, back to topic...I wonder which hokage will appear next?

Will Kishi make the other hokages plus Sasuke arrive immediately after Minato, possibly at the very start of this chapter?

Or maybe we will have some interaction between father and son first before that?

Hashi going to see Tsunade is definitely a possibility but how would he know where is she? Then again he has experts at sensing like Tobirama and Karin around....


----------



## epyoncloud (May 22, 2013)

rock lee is  revealed to be the new  SO6P, because the rikudou believes in hard work rather than some lame TNJ kid who spams rasengan.:amazed


----------



## lizardo221 (May 22, 2013)

I think we need the monkey king back, some total darkness from the 2nd hokage, everything needs to be thrown in.


----------



## Harbour (May 22, 2013)

Prediction based on Evil's hints:
-Minato is inheritor of Rikudou.
-Sakura starts to shine.
-Madara sad because there is no Hashirama.
-Hokage and Sasuke stay towards the dying Tsunade. Tsunade's last words: "Sasuke, please, help Naruto to save the world. Now you are ... Hokage".

Chapter ends.


----------



## Virgofenix (May 22, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Prediction based on Evil's hints:
> -Minato is inheritor of Rikudou.
> -Sakura starts to shine.
> -Madara sad because there is no Hashirama.
> ...



made me rage


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Tsunade's last words: "Sasuke, please, help Naruto to save the world. Now you are ... Hokage".
> 
> narutoforums Chapter ends.



fixed.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

going by Evil hints its going to be an epic chapter.
a possibility for Sasuke to turn into the next Hokage?or perhaps wanting to become one?
and Yin chakra being transformed to Naruto?


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

Evil said:


> One more picture, I think this one is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. If this happens Kishi is officially the worst writer ever 
"Sasuke mad. Sasuke kill babies. Sasuke Hokage."


----------



## Mateush (May 22, 2013)

Hmm my guess (tired as hell)
- Minato prepares the gift to Naruto (Kurama's Yin)
- Dying Tsunade wants to pass on the slug princess to Sakura
- Sasuke/Hashirama pics just telling us that they are there with the gokage
- Or Sasuke and another Hokage is at the battlefield just to surprise all


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Prediction based on Evil's hints:
> -Minato is inheritor of Rikudou.
> -Sakura starts to shine.
> -Madara sad because there is no Hashirama.
> ...


last part shits on the entire chapter


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

There's no way Kishi will make Sasuke Hokage...so much people will rage 

Maybe Hashirama *suggested* Sasuke to be Hokage.


----------



## Bringer (May 22, 2013)

Please please... Tsunade better pull through... she better. She must live to see her grandfather. Kishi has given many clues that she will live, and Dan basically told her "Don't die just yet" or something along the lines of that. She must live, and her and Hashirama must take down Madara together.


Edit: Also about Sasuke being Hokage, it's interesting to note on an old interview when Kishi was asked if Naruto will be the Hokage, Kishi replied with "He should be the Hokage"


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

More Evil, I scavenged the rest of his posts at the Convo thread:


Evil said:


> Man it's so slow in here, let's make some funny pictures to liven things up while we wait for the next chapter.


Naruto gets Yin chakra? Or Naruto boosts Minato?



Evil said:


> Really? Not even a chuckle?
> 
> How about, this.


I dont even.... 



Evil said:


> Seriously though, this one is pretty good amirite


Hashi doesn't arrive?


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

I think Hashirama and Sasuke must be talking while they are traveling to who knows where (Gokage or Madara), and he probably proclaims the idea of Sasuke going for Hokage. And Sasuke, now having seen the light, probably makes a funny joke at the expense of Naruto by thinking about becoming Hokage, or at least entertaining the idea. I don't think this chapter has anything to do with Tsunade or the Gokage.


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

I know Minato fans will go absolutely crazy........don't deny it...that Evil spoiler is enough to make you guys excited.....


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

Tsunade's dead, kid.


----------



## Bringer (May 22, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Tsunade's dead, kid.



Tsunade cant die  

And if she does...


*Spoiler*: __ 



She does


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

If Naruto is recharged and gives Minato his chakra... The amount of fap at the Telegrams this week


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2013)

Going from those pics that evil posted chapter probably goes like this.

Minato gives Naruto Yin chakra, Minato gets Kyuubi cloak, Sakura gets cloak and feats?, at the end Madara notices Hashirama arrives.

Looks like Kishi is going to drag it out and give everyone there own entrance.


----------



## Bringer (May 22, 2013)

God forbid Sakura gets cloak


----------



## Nic (May 22, 2013)

only Kishi can come up with something as corny as Sasuke and Naruto fighting each other for the title of Hokage.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Tsunade cant die
> 
> And if she does...
> 
> ...



I dont think her boobs would let her die. I think she has an extra set of organs in them


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

Guys...

What If...
Kyuubi-Cloaked Sakura is suddenly...
Rikudo Sennin?


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

I swear to god if Sasuke becomes Hokage.


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

Nic said:


> only Kishi can come up with something as corny as Sasuke and Naruto fighting each other for the title of Hokage.



Don't give him ideas GODDAMNIT


----------



## Harbour (May 22, 2013)

Naymles said:


> I know Minato fans will go absolutely crazy........don't deny it...that Evil spoiler is enough to make you guys excited.....



ofcourse. minato with rikudou-sennin outfits. its remind me smthing


but i try lower my expectations wont to be disappointed.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke can't be hokage.


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

Yes, Minato is the Rikudo Sennin. The personality of both is pretty much the same, which is nothing.



Nic said:


> only Kishi can come up with something as corny as Sasuke and Naruto fighting each other for the title of Hokage.



Yes.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> Sasuke can't be hokage.



In Kishi's manga he can.


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

Well considering that Hashirama is so naive and insane that he wanted Madara to become the fucking Hokage it's not so farfetched that he could want Sasuke to become Hokage as well


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

KCM minato..........

jut imagine the shit that will cause.....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke being Hokage wouldn't be surprising. This is Kishimoto. This is the same guy that created the Ginkaku Brothers who both had Kyuubi chakra. He'll do anything as long as "some" sort of relevance. That's not surprising at all. 

Sakura "shining" and Minato being the inheritor to Rikudou are two things I highly disagree with though. That doesn't make sense. Sakura shining? She's healing Naruto and has already given a speech. She's done enough after last week's chapter and she can't redeem herself. As for Minato it's Naruto's time now so it would essentially mean nothing.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

I hope to god Kishi doesn't give Minato Kyuubi chakra. I'm so sick of that shit.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 22, 2013)

I don't think killing a Hokage candidate qualifies him to become Hokage...

Sasuke probably arrives at the battlefield with the Hokage/Gokage.


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

BD said:


> I hope to god Kishi doesn't give Minato Kyuubi chakra. I'm so sick of that shit.



same here....to be honest i was getting sick of the minato threads that appeared this past week...and he only appeared in one damn panel.....


*sigh*


well ....lets go into this shitstorm together ye?


----------



## Harbour (May 22, 2013)

BD said:


> I hope to god Kishi doesn't give Minato Kyuubi chakra. I'm so sick of that shit.



totally agree. i will be disappointed. minato needs his own features, not naruto's buffs.


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

BD said:


> I hope to god Kishi doesn't give Minato Kyuubi chakra. I'm so sick of that shit.



Kyuubi chakra, Hashi DNA...

Evil's a girl?


----------



## Plague (May 22, 2013)

I wanna see Hashi's reaction to HIS FuCKING FACE ON MADARA'S CHEST! XD


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I know, but this time it seems too much for my mind to accept it. lol



it is a hint, not a fact 

hashi might talk about sasuke being hokage material and even tobirama accepts that or something like that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Plague said:


> I wanna see Hashi's reaction to HIS FuCKING FACE ON MADARA'S CHEST! XD



Is Mads going to strip for him?


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is Mads going to strip for him?


Don't act so surprised


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is Mads going to strip for him?



you talk as if madara isnt thinking it


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

I fully expect Madara to show Hashi everything that needs to be shown, so yes there will be stripping involved..


----------



## chakra-burned (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is Mads going to strip for him?



Mads to Hashi: Do you like my new...augmentation *wink* They were special made, just for you. *Madara pulls down shirt to reveal his Hashi-boob*


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

If the sakura picture means Sakura's hidden power inherited from Tsunade or whatever I will stop reading this manga.

The last time Evil appeared she gave us real spoilers, so we can only hope she's not trolling like people say she does sometimes.


----------



## Phemt (May 22, 2013)

Zerst?ren said:


> If the sakura picture means Sakura's hidden power inherited from Tsunade or whatever I will stop reading this manga.



I'm not sure why you would seeing as it's the same as Naruto inheriting everything Rikudou by being the child of destiny, which is even worse. 

You should've stopped a long time ago in that case.

Sakura inheriting something from Tsunade makes way more sense.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Prediction based on Evil's hints:
> -Minato is inheritor of Rikudou.
> -Sakura starts to shine.
> -Madara sad because there is no Hashirama.
> ...


The fuck is this, the Mighty Ducks cartoon with Sasuke playing Wildwing. 


PikaCheeka said:


> Is Mads going to strip for him?



You're actually not considering that?


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> The fuck is this, the Mighty Ducks cartoon with Sasuke playing Wildwing.
> 
> 
> You're actually not considering that? : uwah



Madara stripping is the best thing that can happen to the Naruto manga  Who wouldn't consider it?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Zerst?ren said:


> Madara stripping is the best thing that can happen to the Naruto manga  Who wouldn't consider it?



It's one of the most predetermined events in the manga that's for sure. The question: How he goes about doing so.


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

Sutol said:


> I'm not sure why you would seeing as it's the same as Naruto inheriting everything Rikudou by being the child of destiny, which is even worse.
> 
> You should've stopped a long time ago in that case.
> 
> Sakura inheriting something from Tsunade makes way more sense.



It's not the same. Naruto has been stablished as the child of the propecy a long time ago and his power development has been showed in the manga, while Sakura has been left behind by Kishimoto and a power up in no way fits her current persona. She's there just to be backup and say something emotional.
Sakura suddenly going say 'bykugou' mode would be a huge wtf. 

Still, I'm exaggerating, I'll keep reading this manga until the end I need to know who dies, what Happens with the Sauce and Rikudou's back story.


----------



## rac585 (May 22, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Prediction based on Evil's hints:
> -Minato is inheritor of Rikudou.
> -Sakura starts to shine.
> -Madara sad because there is no Hashirama.
> ...



my interpretation.

-minato has other half of kyuubi chakra.
-sakura yells at sasuke or minato, depending.
-hasharama condemns or ruins madara's fun.
-sasuke looks like a hokage standing among the other hokages. (really this one is too hard to interpret)


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> It's one of the most predetermined events in the manga that's for sure. The question: How he goes about doing so.



Madara gets revived, becomes the juubi's junchuuriki, fight with Hashirama and his clothes are ripped during the fight and the best thing it's THE CLOTHES WON'T REPAIR


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

From the Minato spoiler from Evil, I can understand that Minato goes Kyuubi chakra mode with the chakra of the kyuubi that's sealed inside himself.(technically, it's the same seal that Naruto has although I wouldn't call him jinchuriki because I doubt the chakra has a mind).


----------



## Plague (May 22, 2013)

What were the spoilers? Just that Hashirama and Sasuke arrive?


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

T has appeared and will soon give the spoiler summery.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Zerst?ren said:


> Madara gets revived, becomes the juubi's junchuuriki, fight with Hashirama and his clothes are ripped during the fight and the best thing it's THE CLOTHES WON'T REPAIR



Ah, so Madara has the same problem Sasuke has, clothes fly off that kid as if he were their polar opposite.


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Ah, so Madara has the same problem Sasuke has, clothes fly off that kid as if he were their polar opposite.



Uchiha too manly for clothes


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

Plague said:


> What were the spoilers? Just that Hashirama and Sasuke arrive?



Evil's spoilers:
- Minato in BM
- Sakura goes Frieza (wtf)
- Mads is disappointed
- Sasuke Hokage


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Zerst?ren said:


> Uchiha too manly for clothes



Why, not, let's go with that.


----------



## Phemt (May 22, 2013)

Team 7 revived.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

I can't believe how much Kishi is rushing this...

Based on that spoiler, the manga will end by December or something.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

revival of team 7!
sasuke wants to be hokage!
minato in kyubii mode!
hashirama vs Madara.


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

HOLYSHIT.

Sen law and Myojin gate of only pillar while do in four Hokage sealed the art of say four red sun team has already hit the marking
Angry everyone fellow arrival leaves Sasuke but Sasuke give out to be "Hokage help the village".
Everyone except Naruto is the only Naruto Pokan but has eye on Sasuke seriously
Naruto stood next to Sasuke, it's become "Hokage is It 's me! I say ".
I toward the enemy in three people said Sakura and given that they have disciples 3 Shinobu legendary.
Revival here seventh team! !

i have no fucking clue


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

So Minato is getting Kyuubi mode, confirmed. 

My god, Kishi.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Seems like Sasuke does arrive and a lot of people are pissed off at him? But says "Follow the Hokage's lead?" I don't know...


----------



## CA182 (May 22, 2013)

Dear god those spoilers... 

Well goodbye NF. It won't be long before we crash the site.


----------



## Nic (May 22, 2013)

outside of the reunion of team 7, i didn't understand anything out of that translation.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> revival of team 7!
> *sasuke wants to be hokage!*
> minato in kyubii mode!
> hashirama vs Madara.



To quote Raiden: Oh you've got to be kidding me. 

As for the Minato bit, what else could it have been.


----------



## Bonds (May 22, 2013)

Team 7 stands together again is basically what the ending says.


----------



## tears (May 22, 2013)

holy fuck.

sasuke wants to become hokage?


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

Best. Chapter. Ever.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Hashirama and Madara.

Madara is waiting. Oh God.


----------



## Grimsley (May 22, 2013)

judging from the spoilers sakura gets a powerup? :s


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

Team 7 is alive? :rofl


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

HAHAHAHA Who said Kishi make Sasuke and Naruto fight for Hokage?


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

going by 2ch comments Sasuke declared on wanting to become hokage or something like that.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 22, 2013)

alas I can't copypaste the spoiler into gopgle translate 0n a phone.


someone do that for me , i'll rep you.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 22, 2013)

DYING LAUGHING. Oh, I can't wait. This shall be glorious.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

What the fuck is Sakura gonna do?


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

sasuke wants to be hokage?


so nowthey fight for the hokage seat 

now, THAT is stupid


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 22, 2013)

My God Kishi!


----------



## CA182 (May 22, 2013)

KevKev said:


> HAHAHAHA Who said Kishi make Sasuke and Naruto fight for Hokage?





I sort of said it ages ago.


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Oh dear...So Sauce wants to be hokage??


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> alas I can't copypaste the spoiler into gopgle translate 0n a phone.
> 
> 
> someone do that for me , i'll rep you.



I introduce myself to prepare for the Namikaze Minato explosion in Sakura Minato ......
I had to skip to the sea attack ten tail
Minato wonder if her Naruto Sakura? To ask, and Naruto w to be beaten Sakura If you answer like that
Naruto had been detected by Kyuubi mode was aware
3 Hokage also arrived late
Madara the "~O gonna've been waiting for! Pillar between ~A~a~a!"
"You later!" Pillar between
Madara says does engage pillar between assert once and for all
I say Minato and Ro resting a little to Naruto. I say friends also come soon.

Minato became Kyuubi mode. The sealed ten tail suppress the tail ten tail Use the art Sen law and Myojin gate of only pillar while do in four Hokage sealed the art of say four red sun team has already hit the marking
Angry everyone fellow arrival leaves Sasuke but Sasuke give out to be "Hokage help the village".
Everyone except Naruto is the only Naruto Pokan but has eye on Sasuke seriously
Naruto stood next to Sasuke, it's become "Hokage is It 's me! I say ".
I toward the enemy in three people said Sakura and given that they have disciples 3 Shinobu legendary.
Revival here seventh team! !

Coming week


----------



## Trojan (May 22, 2013)

So Minato does have BM now? lol 
I want to see him fight with Naruto side by side, I can't wait. *_*


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

2ch posters are literally laughing at these spoilers.


----------



## Bringer (May 22, 2013)

BD said:


> What the fuck is Sakura gonna do?



Inner Sakura mode!

A 60 foot black and white Sakura will emerge from the ground, with inner sakura tattooed onto it's forehead. It will then proceed to wrestle perfect susanoo


----------



## Charlotte (May 22, 2013)

I just can't  ...


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

this is what i got from Bing trans


*Spoiler*: __ 



Minato is introduction to Sakura I Minato explosion rock the boat...
10 Tail attacks are kited to sea
Minato is it ﾅﾙﾄ her cherry? Naruto asks and respond to such feeling beaten Sakura w
Naruto was perceived in kyuubi mode was aware that
3 Hokage also arrived and delayed
Madara "I was waiting for it! The column spacing ｧｧｧー!! "
Between the pillars "you're after!!!"
Madara says and みあわん or flatly asserted between the pillars
Say and it filtered slightly resting Minato is Naruto. Soon my friend says come too.

*Minato is two-piece kyuubi mode. Pillars between the 4 Hokage isn't sealing jutsu already has striking markings*, 4 Red Sun executives say it's made with shrine gate, gthe Immortals of ten tails tails down and seal the ten tails
Sasuke assert the village to help, to become Hokage and Sasuke arrival leaves my people are angry.
Everyone except Naruto has slack-jawed yokels and only Naruto I'm anticipating Sasuke seriously
Naruto stood next to Sasuke, "Hokage would I dattebayo! "And says.
Said about Sakura than what legend 3 Ninja apprentice, head to the enemy by three people.
7 Team back here!

Next week.




not fucking looking forward to the minato shit


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I can't believe how much Kishi is rushing this...
> 
> Based on that spoiler, the manga will end by December or something.



Well, he did say one year and a half last year.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

Google Translate said:
			
		

> I introduce myself to prepare for the Namikaze Minato explosion in Sakura Minato ......
> I had to skip to the sea attack ten tail
> Minato wonder if her Naruto Sakura? To ask, and Naruto w to be beaten Sakura If you answer like that
> Naruto had been detected by Kyuubi mode was aware
> ...



**


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

So Hashi tells Madara "Later" and Madara freaks out... Shit.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2013)

Guys the chapter is awesome..
Team 7 reunited.. Sasuke and Naruto staying side by side.
I think Sasuke wants to become the Hokage but Naruto says the one who will become Hokage is him.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

Team 7 !!!!!


But.. what's with the hokage shit man, not funny


----------



## Jesus (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I can't believe how much Kishi is rushing this...
> 
> Based on that spoiler, the manga will end by December or something.



Not surprised at all.  I'm pretty sure he's been wanting to do something else for a while now.


----------



## CA182 (May 22, 2013)

I'll state my prediction here yet again.

Sasuke will become Hokage.

Naruto will aim to disband the village system and try to unify the alliance properly.

Sasuke vs Naruto occurs over the future of the ninja world.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

CA182 said:


> I sort of said it ages ago.





This is glorious. :rofl


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

KevKev said:


> HAHAHAHA Who said Kishi make Sasuke and Naruto fight for Hokage?



It's better than the alternative which was Tsunade dying and Sasuke getting the seat right away.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Well, he did say one year and a half last year.





Jesus said:


> Not surprised at all.  I'm pretty sure he's been wanting to do something else for a while now.



It's just awful pacing, as usual. We had fights so boring that people forgot the manga existed for months and months on end and now _this _is getting insanely rushed.

I wonder how the fights will play out from here...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 22, 2013)

shit just got a real sasuke for hogake


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

> "Minato became Kyuubi mode. The sealed ten tail suppress the tail ten tail Use the art Sen law and Myojin gate of only pillar"



Sounds interesting-


----------



## BlueBird (May 22, 2013)

this is so lame... after all the emotional development of part 2 both Sasuke's and Naruto's quest came to childish pissing contest... for a hokage title.. ;( Kishi ran this manga into a wall head first..


----------



## Plague (May 22, 2013)

Guess we got a NaruSaku moment afterall! <


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2013)

Saiko said:


> Guys the chapter is awesome..
> Team 7 reunited.. Sasuke and Naruto staying side by side.
> I think Sasuke wants to become the Hokage but Naruto says the one who will become Hokage is him.



This sounds like Kishi stole from One Piece chapters where someone says they'll be the Pirate King and then Luffy yells, "No! the one who will be the Pirate King is me!!!"


----------



## tears (May 22, 2013)

Saiko said:


> Guys the chapter is awesome..
> Team 7 reunited.. *Sasuke and Naruto staying side by side.*
> I think Sasuke wants to become the Hokage but Naruto says the one who will become Hokage is him.



i like the one in bold.

until sasuke wants to become hokage, it seems the fight will be come true.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

Why are you people surprised?  This story crossed fanfiction levels of shoehorned randomness a long time ago.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> sasuke wants to be hokage?
> 
> 
> so nowthey fight for the hokage seat
> ...



but addy, this could have some pottential


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

so their fight will be on the hokage position?
these changes are too quick and its clear Kishi wants to end the manga.


----------



## Annabella (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> revival of team 7!



finalllyy  



> *sasuke wants to be hokage!*
> minato in kyubii mode!
> hashirama vs Madara.



I can't stop laughing 

So he's the one who says "Hokage is It 's me! I say "


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's just awful pacing, as usual. We had fights so boring that people forgot the manga existed for months and months on end and now _this _is getting insanely rushed.
> 
> I wonder how the fights will play out from here...



I hate how rushed this is and now it's all about everyone united to fight the big bad.


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

ch1p said:


> It's better than the alternative which was Tsunade dying and Sasuke getting the seat right away.



Oh yeah. Definitely.


Well, at least they're going to have a final battle now.


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> shit just got a real sasuke for hogake



Well, he's gonna loose.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke wants to be Hokage.


----------



## Cjones (May 22, 2013)

Google makes it sound like Neo-Sannin, and still no Gokage? Wtf


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 22, 2013)

As if Minato wasn't overpowered enough....this dude will be Rikudou judging by all this hype lol. 

I'll be first to admit I was wrong about Sasuke wanting to be Hokage. Everyone who said it you were right so props to each of you, especially you CA182. Damn good prediction. I will say it's a copout though but hey it is what it is. Him wanting to be Hokage has to be the funniest thing that's happened in this manga since he stabbed Karin. That's straight hilarious. Just imagine the council deciding, Naruto or Sasuke lol. 

As for that the chapter seems to be ok. It reminds me of a One Piece scene where the Stawhats all stand together against an opponent or something.


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 22, 2013)

Kishi really doesn't care anymore, talk about rushing.

Though I can't complain, after all these years of dragging the fights and storyline, I am enjoying this.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's just awful pacing, as usual. We had fights so boring that people forgot the manga existed for months and months on end and now _this _is getting insanely rushed.
> 
> I wonder how the fights will play out from here...



I've said this before but NF has been in denial, we are literally looking at the final battle here.


----------



## gershwin (May 22, 2013)

Kishi why


----------



## Virgofenix (May 22, 2013)

THOSE SPOILERS + XBOX ONE HOLY FUCK BEST DAY EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

kishimoto stopped giving fucks like 200 chapters ago


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke wanting to be Hokage is officially the most ridiculous shit Kishi has EVER written


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

I might have a heart attack, for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

What does the spoiler say about Sakura?


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

juubi is sealed as well?
sakura/naruto moment.
all going by 2ch comments.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> but addy, this could have some pottential



well, the lolz could happen and kishineeds a reason to make sasukefight naruto but........ jealousy over hokage seat = death battle? :/

even you have to agree that is retarded.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Virgofenix said:


> THOSE SPOILERS + XBOX ONE HOLY FUCK BEST DAY EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Today has been a glorious day for lols.


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> juubi is sealed as well?



WHAT 

Oh fuck I'm dying


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

So many shitstorms threads  :
-Sakura being relevant now
-Sasuke wanting to become Hokage ()
-Minato in BM 
-Juubi now sealed?! 
Holy shit 


Omg...we're going to have *infinite Itachi vs BM Minato threads* now.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 22, 2013)

Wow...these spoilers are hilarious to say the least...:rofl


----------



## Plague (May 22, 2013)

I hope Kishi isn't rushing things.


----------



## Sango-chan (May 22, 2013)

Oh dear god I'm getting scared now....


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> well, the lolz could happen and kishineeds a reason to make sasukefight naruto but........ jealousy over hokage seat = death battle? :/
> 
> even you have to agree that is retarded.



Let's see how things play out...I'm sure Kishi has a plan.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

Fay said:


> What does the spoiler say about Sakura?



minato "exploades" in sakura


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 22, 2013)

And people say Kishimoto isn't rushing things lol.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

So the Juubi is fucking sealed this chapter too?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 22, 2013)

hahahaha, oh this is rich.


remember that thread where I said (at ca182's suggestion) that sakura will defeat juubi? it just got real.


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> juubi is sealed as well?
> sakura/naruto moment.
> all going by 2ch comments.



What...

Juubi sealed?  Please no.


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 22, 2013)

Wow if those spoilers are true then this has been one troll ridden day. Starting with that ridiculous stuff with the Xbox One as mention.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> well, the lolz could happen and kishineeds a reason to make sasukefight naruto but........ jealousy over hokage seat = death battle? :/
> 
> even you have to agree that is retarded.



I'm hoping it will be more of a clash between ideologies rather than just over the hokage seat. Sasuke will want to destroy the village and then build it back up while Naruto wants to work together with his friends or something and build it up from the inside. 


I don't know. It's late, and I'm tired. Something like that.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 22, 2013)

i think sasuke will be greates hokage ever........


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

Most retarded one is the whole Sasuke becoming Hokage, I mean come on, he left the freaking village ffs, the previous Hokages would be rolling in their graves if this happen- oh wait, they aren't in their graves.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

BD said:


> So the Juubi is fucking sealed this chapter too?



yea going by 2ch comments it seems that way.
better wait for translation though.


----------



## RBL (May 22, 2013)

if the spoilers are true

i'll be like wtf



juubi sealed...
minato with BM
sasuke wanting to become a Hokage.

what is next? 
tiger mizuki being the sage of the sixpaths?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Sasuke wanting to be Hokage is officially the most ridiculous shit Kishi has EVER written



Did you forget that the Juubi was brought back despite not having full Kyuubi and Hachibi?


----------



## yellovvJack (May 22, 2013)

Lol, so much for only Naruto being able to control the Nine Tails 
Kishi better give a good explanation why Minato can use that shit now..


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Is it that Minato  is maintaining a seal to suppress the Juubi so everyone can attack Madara?


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> WHAT
> 
> Oh fuck I'm dying



lol,  sasuke wanting hokage. sakura being usefull. minato having bm. sealing juubi. either it is thae most retarded thing ever or kishi is my new god.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

BD said:


> So the Juubi is fucking sealed this chapter too?



The crappy online translators seem to imply so, yes. 

I am going to _assume_ that's not what happens though. Please.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

All this hype over the Juubi and he gets fucking sealed in one chapter?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 22, 2013)

I predict the Juubi gets sealed.. 

Why Kishi???


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> Is it that Minato  is maintaining a seal to suppress the Juubi so everyone can attack Madara?



I'm hoping for this because man, everything else is funny but this is just bad.


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

guys...chill the fuck out....and when did the Xbox become part of the subject.........take that somewhere else please


OT.

If the Juubi is sealed then....who is it sealed in????


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2013)

If the Juubi if sealed looks like everyones going to be ganging up on madz.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 22, 2013)

I knew that the Xbox stuff was too good to be true. Too much karma always ends up wrong and now this chapter. Naruto and Sasuke battling for the Hokage title, I mean the fucking hell. Again everyone who predicted it gets props from me. I didn't think Kishi would go that route. Minato entering this mode? I didn't expect that either. Team 7 having a Strawhats moment? I mean I don't know. 

I will say that there's tons of laughs all around. 

And they say Kishi isn't rushing this manga.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

perhaps kishi plans for a third part.who knows it seems too rushed.


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

This is beyond Kubo level trolling


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

I think Minato seals Juubi   

Omg at the shit storm if so.


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Oh yeah. Definitely.
> 
> 
> Well, at least they're going to have a final battle now.



This is why I don't like it. Naruto is gonna have to win, so obviously Sasuke is gonna lose. However, Uchihas always lose. They were deprived from the Hokage seat since day one. This is just story repeating itself. How this is a satisfying conclusion is beyond me. The Uchihas were okay with Hashirama's seat appointment (except Madara). This isn't won't be settled even if Sasuke accepts it.


----------



## Nic (May 22, 2013)

looool we even get NaruSaku pairing stuff.  Troll chapter is troll.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

Let me get this straight. The G.O.A.T. is holding the Juubi down with his awesome sealing technique? Minato continues to save the day from beyond the grave.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

yellovvJack said:


> Lol, so much for only Naruto being able to control the Nine Tails
> Kishi better give a good explanation why Minato can use that shit now..



cause he ran out of fucking ideas so minato is just going to do what Naruto can do.  like how the parents of x character just do the same shit


----------



## Norngpinky (May 22, 2013)

LOL what...so Sasuke really wants to become Hokage?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Juubi can be restrained but _sealed_?



That's just completely pathetic.


----------



## Nic (May 22, 2013)

Hashirama, this is going to be an hilarious read.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

Fay said:


> Let's see how things play out...I'm sure Kishi has a plan.



lol kishi and plans,,,,,,, good one.


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 22, 2013)

Minato talking about girlfriends on the battlefield while a huge beast and a psycho zombie nuke thousands of people. 

You got your priorities right Bamflash.


----------



## BlinkST (May 22, 2013)

Hashirama will come later. Madz guarantees it


----------



## Penance (May 22, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> shit just got a real sasuke for hogake



Sensing Telegram campaigns, and new Telegrams image...


----------



## Harbour (May 22, 2013)

Minato sealed Juubi? Whata fucking hilarious man.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

> Madara: Ive been waiting for you ! Hashirama !
> Hashirama:You will come later !



Hashi, you tease.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> Is it that Minato  is maintaining a seal to suppress the Juubi so everyone can attack Madara?



I think this too. its way too early for the juubi to be completely sealed.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

> Minato introduces himself to Sakura.
> 
> He teleported the bijuudama away to the sea.
> 
> ...



the most trolish ever in the history of Manga!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

so if Evil's spoil images were right, whats the inner sakura frieza one?


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

So Sasuke really wants to be hokage? Wow...


----------



## shadowmaria (May 22, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> tiger mizuki being the sage of the sixpaths?



you mean he's NOT?! 

Kishi's missing a great opportunity


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Juubi can be restrained but _sealed_?
> 
> 
> 
> That's just completely pathetic.



at least minato trolled juubi as i wanted. next is madara


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

Can Kishi take Kubo's troll title now?


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 22, 2013)

I'm torn between laughing my face off and crying. Laughing for now...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> I think Minato seals Juubi
> 
> Omg at the shit storm if so.


God status confirmed. 


ch1p said:


> This is why I don't like it. Naruto is gonna have to win, so obviously Sasuke is gonna lose. However, Uchihas always lose. They were deprived from the Hokage seat since day one. This is just story repeating itself. How this is a satisfying conclusion is beyond me. The Uchihas were okay with Hashirama's seat appointment (except Madara). This isn't won't be settled even if Sasuke accepts it.


Oh come on? Seriously, Madara wasn't even considering. And the way this sounds makes it seems like Sasuke wanted to fire Naruto up.


Omg poor Madara.


----------



## Trojan (May 22, 2013)

> He teleported the bijuudama away to the sea.



So, if Minato needs another seal, does he have a seal in the sea as well? lol


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

Holy shit at the spoilers.


----------



## Nic (May 22, 2013)

Kishi trying to end his manga in one chapter.  


guess the juubi isn't sealed yet, thank god.


----------



## Penance (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> perhaps kishi plans for a third part.who knows it seems too rushed.



If so, it'd be a whole new level of troll.  I'm down.


----------



## Norngpinky (May 22, 2013)

Nic said:


> looool we even get NaruSaku pairing stuff.  Troll chapter is troll.



Pairing tease as always. This is Kishi ;D


More interested in Sasuke's new declaration ~


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

i think its minato who seals the juubi.


----------



## Marsala (May 22, 2013)

This chapter is some serious bullshit. Practically every fandom's going to be enraged.


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh come on? Seriously, Madara wasn't even considering. And the way this sounds makes it seems like Sasuke wanted to fire Naruto up.



Hmmm it does sound a bit like that no?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 22, 2013)

NH has been trolled :amazed????




NS still sucks, Kishi !


And also:


DAMMIT KISHI !!!!

Sasuke wanting to become Hokage is rather stupid.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

Kishi wants to write Mario so of course he is rushing...


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

Better to judge the chapter when it's out rather than looking at the holy shit spoilers.

I know Kishi don't really care anymore but really?? Is this what he pictured in the end?


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 22, 2013)

I wonder if there are any people who still want this manga to last another few years? 

At least it doesn't sound like the Juubi get taken down this chapter. But the trolling shall be hilarious all the same.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 22, 2013)

I hope this is just the translators trolling...

I better wait for the actual chapter.


----------



## Cjones (May 22, 2013)

They arrived on the field before the Gokage got healed.  That cliff-hanger much to long for my liking. Maybe Madara will mention doing his granddaughter in next chapter or something.


----------



## Komoyaru (May 22, 2013)

Lol from the spoilers supposedly Sasuke wants to be hokage now....LOL WUT! SASUKE!!!!


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

I wander what Orochimaru is doing? Probably headed out to where the Gokages are a the request of Sasuke...


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

lol, narusaku 

sasuke really wants to be hokages


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2013)

well at least there's one good thing no Obito/Kakashi bull shit in this chapter.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

Marsala said:


> This chapter is some serious bullshit. Practically every fandom's going to be enraged.



I only see there being even more Minato wank threads


----------



## Annabella (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke must have been inspired by the Hokage's words or something  , perhaps he believes he can improve Konoha.

and maybe after he found out Itachi had Hokage level wisdom at age 7, he decided he should fulfill his brother's will this way


----------



## BlinkST (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke wants to make a difference


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

Evil was not shitting about the Minato KCM thing....................


Oh God I'M GOING TO BE SO PISSED


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

NaruHina got trolled. Lmfao.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> i think its minato who seals the juubi.



New translation says Hashirama tries to.


----------



## Shattering (May 22, 2013)

Lol EDO Minato  in Kyuubi mode wt dude  now he can even challenge Madara.

Narusaku confirmed


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

BD said:


> Can Kishi take Kubo's troll title now?


Nope, there's a reason Kubo holds that title. 


Fay said:


> Hmmm it does sound a bit like that no?


Yes, that's why I'm not concerned.


Haruka Katana said:


> Better to judge the chapter when it's out rather than looking at the holy shit spoilers.
> 
> I know Kishi don't really care anymore but really?? Is this what he pictured in the end?


This ultimately.


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Annabella said:


> Sasuke must have been inspired by the Hokage's words or something  , perhaps he believes he can improve Konoha.
> 
> and maybe after he found out Itachi had Hokage level wisdom at age 7, he decided he should fulfill his brother's will this way



Well he did seem to like Hashirama during their chat.


----------



## RBL (May 22, 2013)

oh no
minato being BM is the most stupid shit i'll read.

i hope those spoilers are fake

because if they are not.......

sakuraxNaruto again? what was that neji speech towards naruto before he died?. (i hate hinata though)

sasuke being a hokage? 

the heck is wrong with these spoilers.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

Kishi just doesn't give a shit anymore. He mine as well start showing full on frontal boob shots like Kubo.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

i have a feeling oro will betray them somehow later on.
this has all the signs of a new arc or even a new part 3 altogether.


----------



## Norngpinky (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke and Naruto battling it all out for the Hokage seat. Surely we know who will win. 

And 10-tail being sealed...That can't be it. We've been having it dragged out for too long just to have it sealed. 

LOL.


----------



## Octavian (May 22, 2013)

minato with Bijuu mode now? RS power level incoming


----------



## Penance (May 22, 2013)

Oho, I love it. XB1, Charles Woodson, chapter Troll31.  It's been a good day...big-smile


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hashirama supress the 10 tails of the Juubi and he seals them.


Dat God of Shinobi.


----------



## Annabella (May 22, 2013)

Fay said:


> Well he did seem to like Hashirama during their chat.



Honestly, I think he'll become the first Uchiha Hokage.


----------



## Animaeon (May 22, 2013)

WHAT?! Oh god, I'm laughing so hard, I can't breathe 

Every single line in that preview is enough to create a shitstorm. Even the Sakura-Girlfriend part is enough to crash the site


----------



## Golden Circle (May 22, 2013)

i predict some delicious sasunaru brohood in the works.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (May 22, 2013)

Way to go, Kishimoto. Throwing both Naruto and Sasuke fandoms a bone by having them fight over the Hokage seat. Awesome...


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Holy shit....Sakura might actually get an upgrade after all.


----------



## Jesus (May 22, 2013)

> Minato : "You're Naruto girlfriend ?"
> 
> Naruto : "Something like that"
> then Sakura knocks Naruto out cold.




Oh kishi 


let the shitstorm begins


----------



## Marsala (May 22, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> I only see there being even more Minato wank threads



It's pretty bad. Edo Tensei aren't even supposed to be able to be jinchuuriki.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> at least minato trolled juubi as i wanted. next is madara



you are right addy, this chapter is epic. troll everyhting but fuck it.


----------



## Nic (May 22, 2013)

what kind of chapter is this?


----------



## ed17 (May 22, 2013)

Octavian said:


> minato with Bijuu mode now? RS power level incoming



Minato is going to break the speed of light


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

BM MINATO OMG.  What tier can he possibly be.. No way he's weaker than BM Naruto with all his experience and shit.  Even BM Naruto > Base Minato is debatable in the manga.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Nope, there's a reason Kubo holds that title.


Bleach's last arc is being good while I can't say the same for Naruto's last arc.


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 22, 2013)

KevKev said:


> NaruHina got trolled. Lmfao.


And some NH fans said that Kishi wouldn't do it back when NH had their moments. I knew Kishi was going to troll them. It just his MO. He likes to dangle the carrot to get the fandom hopes up then troll them. Sadly no one still get the lesson after 8 years.


----------



## slickcat (May 22, 2013)

gross chapter, I knew it would be seriously corny, but damn this is outright batshit terrible


----------



## RBL (May 22, 2013)

minato with BM, minato with eight gates, minato's rikudo sannin's mom.

holy shit.

the guy is not even alive and he is getting lot of wanking threads already.


----------



## BlinkST (May 22, 2013)

> Sasuke comes.
> Konoha guys gets really pissed off at seeing Sasuke.
> Then Sasuke says :"I'll save the village and become Hokage !"


Damn Sasuke


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> I wander what Orochimaru is doing? Probably headed out to where the Gokages are a the request of Sasuke...


Probably.


Annabella said:


> Sasuke must have been inspired by the Hokage's words or something  , perhaps he believes he can improve Konoha.
> 
> and maybe after he found out Itachi had Hokage level wisdom at age 7, he decided he should fulfill his brother's will this way


I don't think he's serious, at least I hope not. 


vered said:


> i have a feeling oro will betray them somehow later on.
> this has all the signs of a new arc or even a new part 3 altogether.


Nah.


Annabella said:


> Honestly, I think he'll become the first Uchiha Hokage.


Nope.


----------



## Shattering (May 22, 2013)

Marsala said:


> It's pretty bad. Edo Tensei aren't even supposed to be able to be jinchuuriki.



Who cares, it's Minato 

Kishi thougth how could I make Minato relevant in this fight? BM Mode of course


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

So Kishi just basically trolled the whole Naruhina fandom.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2013)

Kyuubi Mode Minato!  And Sasuke wants to become Hokage? My god....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 22, 2013)

No one in Konoha takes Sasuke seriously after all the shit he's done....only Naruto looks serious. 

Team 7 enters a Strawhats team-up mode. 

This is ridiculous. I cannot wait until Tobi arrives and tosses Kakashi's dead body to the ground to break up this happiness.


----------



## gershwin (May 22, 2013)

I think Sasuke is just trolling


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

Why the fuck is Sasuke automatically the Hokage IF he defeats Naruto anyway. 



vered said:


> i have a feeling oro will betray them somehow later on.
> this has all the signs of a new arc or even a new part 3 altogether.


That'll be awesome, I'm seriously counting on Oro to save this series even though it's already in the dumps.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> BM MINATO OMG.  What tier can he possibly be.. No way he's weaker than BM Naruto with all his experience and shit.  Even BM Naruto > Base Minato is debatable in the manga.



Yep, Kishi's golden boy  His sky rocketed up the tier list now.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 22, 2013)

Keep in mind that Minato has half of Kurama's Chakra sealed in himself, Juubi is still not fully powered and that edo tensei zombies have an unlimited chakra pool. There's nothing overly trollish about this chapter yet other than the typical butthurt about everything "fans".


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

> Sasuke comes.
> Konoha guys gets really pissed off at seeing Sasuke.
> Then Sasuke says :"I'll save the village and become Hokage !"


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 22, 2013)

BD said:


> So Kishi just basically trolled the whole Naruhina fandom.



More like he just trolled the entire Naruto fandom. Really, nobody comes out of this unscathed. :rofl


----------



## dream (May 22, 2013)

>Minato asks Sakura if she is Naruto's girlfriend
>Sasuke says that he will be Hokage


----------



## Overhaul (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke finally taking what's his. About damn time.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Damn Sasuke



sasuke trolls yet again. he is becoming naruto


----------



## Stannis (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke for hokage


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

I think this is officially the best chapter of the manga  Who's with me?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

rip naruhina


----------



## Plague (May 22, 2013)

Kishi is an asshole! XO


----------



## shadowmaria (May 22, 2013)

At least this chapter isn't right before a break


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 22, 2013)

1. Minato is kyuubi Jinchuuriki?  AWESOME.

2. Sasuke Becoming hokage? Called it.  Awesome

3.Juubi already sealed? WHAT A CROCK OF SHIT.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 22, 2013)

Is there anything that can press Hashirama 

Even restraining the legendary monster that made Rikudo Sennin famous is child's play


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

sasukarin seems more plausible,  doesnt it?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (May 22, 2013)

gershwin said:


> I think Sasuke is just trolling



My God I sure hope so !


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This is ridiculous. I cannot wait until Tobi arrives and tosses Kakashi's dead body to the ground to break up this happiness.



I guess I'll take this than a redeemed Tobi and Kakashi arrived in the battlefield.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Sasuke for hokage



I would actually find it a bit more interesting than Naruto being made Hokage.


----------



## Siroichi (May 22, 2013)

NaruSaku? Sasuke wants to become a Hokage? 

DA FUCK? 

This is gonna be the trollest chapter ever made


----------



## Moeka (May 22, 2013)

Madara : "I waited for you Hashirama !!!"
Oh GOD yes yes yes!!!!!! <3
Hashi : "You'll have to wait, later."
Noooooooo~


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

The entire debate between Itachi and Minato has been shattered. Minato has just sky rocketed.


----------



## RBL (May 22, 2013)

i'm excited now, i predict a lot of laught of my part with this shit. lool

if all this shit happens, then i won't take naruto a serious manga anymore.

maybe 'sasuke SD'


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> I think this is officially the best chapter of the manga  Who's with me?



indeed, better than the last sasuke chapter........ kishi loves sasuke


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Is there anything that can press Hashirama
> 
> Even restraining the legendary monster that made Rikudo Sennin famous is child's play



I knew it. Hashi can suppress and control the juubi. 

Manga should just be about him.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Bleach's last arc is being good while I can't say the same for Naruto's last arc.


Considering how NF is never happy I take this board's reaction with a grain of salt. 


JuubiSage said:


> I think this is officially the best chapter of the manga  Who's with me?


Here here. 


ChickenPotPie said:


> rip naruhina



Out of a comment even Konohamaru has made with the same reaction.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2013)

Now we will know why Sasuke and Naruto will fight.

For the Hokage title.


----------



## BlinkST (May 22, 2013)

Saved Sasuke for last

This Minato is gonna get stomped first in battle


----------



## Norngpinky (May 22, 2013)

I can see why Sasuke might want to become Hokage, but what about everyone else's votes? I highly doubt people would choose Sasuke over Naruto atm. 

Since Naruto will mostly become Hokage, will Sasuke settle for less? I doubt it. So he'll become a leader of another [nearby] village instead? 

Maybe I see where Kishi wants to go with this.


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 22, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> i'm excited now, i predict a lot of laught of my part with this shit. lool
> 
> if all this shit happens, then i won't take naruto a serious manga anymore.
> 
> maybe 'sasuke SD'


You shouldn't had stop taking this manga seriously years ago. This is just typical Kishi.


----------



## Charlotte (May 22, 2013)

This is not funny at all.
What is he doing with Sasuke's character?!


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

How can Sasuke say something like that when the villagers are mad at him?

He still got my vote though, Sauce as hokage would be epic


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

Minato..............


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 22, 2013)

It seems Juubi is really sealed. I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 22, 2013)

even thought sasuke has far better quality that naruto ....(even shikamaru and kakashi is better than naruto)....probably naruto will become 7th hokage......


----------



## Penance (May 22, 2013)

This is why you don't focus on pairings, people...

Wait for the epilogue in the last chapter...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Moeka said:


> Madara : "I waited for you Hashirama !!!"
> Oh GOD yes yes yes!!!!!! <3
> Hashi : "You'll have to wait, later."
> Noooooooo~



Oh Madara. :rofl


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

Saiko said:


> Now we will know why Sasuke and Naruto will fight.
> 
> For the Hokage title.



rip konohamaru



rip naruhina
rip itachi threads
rip any decent climax in the final arc


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 22, 2013)

But actually dying. I'm kind of picturing Sasuke as one of those campus preachers that students like to start yelling at. Naruto is the one guy that is taking him seriously.


----------



## Cjones (May 22, 2013)

Let's just forget Sasuke tried to head-shot Sakura with a Chidori Naruto, but I guess if Karin can forgive him for running her through, I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

Fay said:


> How can Sasuke say something like that when the villagers are mad at him?
> 
> He still got my vote though, Sauce as hokage would be epic



Genjutsu solves all problems.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 22, 2013)

Juubi gets sealed just like that...


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I knew it. Hashi can suppress and control the juubi.
> 
> Manga should just be about him.



kishi had to wank to itachi but itachi is dead ao he created another itachi. hint is when sasuke compares hashi ro itachi


----------



## RBL (May 22, 2013)

i would lool.

if NaruSaku is cannon.

neji died for nothing.


----------



## Sora (May 22, 2013)

NaruHina trolled kishi u dog


----------



## Penance (May 22, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> This is not funny at all.
> What is he doing with Sasuke's character?!



You're JUST NOW worried about his character?


----------



## sasutachi (May 22, 2013)

sasuke wants to become  hokage.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

Hashirama did something in a few seconds that the whole 
Alliance couldn't do in hours
Hashirama > RS trololo


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

i think perhaps not the whole of juubi but his tails/hands got sealed.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> i would lool.
> 
> if NaruSaku is cannon.
> 
> neji died for nothing.



nah neji died because good neji and good sasuke have the same personality.  kishimoto did it to avoid redundancy.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

So Hashirama sealed the Juubi.


----------



## Plague (May 22, 2013)

Hmm, well from a realistic perspective, Minato asking Naruto if Sakura is his girlfriend is pretty light hearted. He's going off on a typical assumption a parent would make seeing their son with a girl. 

It's really not a big deal.


----------



## CA182 (May 22, 2013)

Guys Juubi will break free soon enough.

Since he's still got his Final Form left. And Manga rules dictate it will appear.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> i think perhaps not the whole of juubi but his tails/hands got sealed.



Wander what good that does, I remember the flying bird Naruto and the Alliance formed and they cut off his tails.


----------



## kubik (May 22, 2013)

Guys! This is just a mistranslation we swear! NH is canon!

greatest chapter ever :ho


----------



## Leptirica (May 22, 2013)

For the first time ever, I felt some second hand embarrassment for Sasuke. It's not that it doesn't fit – what better why not to 'let the village go to waste' than to make sure it doesnt' with your own two hands – but did he have to say it like that?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke goes from I want to destroy everyone in Konoha so they can feel my hatred to I want to be Hokage in like half a day.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

Hashirama just soloed the fucking juubi with one move. :rofl


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

I'm not surprised if Hashi seals juubi...this is the "God of shinobi" after all


----------



## Norngpinky (May 22, 2013)

Penance said:


> This is why you don't focus on pairings, people...
> 
> Wait for the epilogue in the last chapter...



LOL seriously. 


Who says NS is canon? More like the typical tease from Kishi. He ain't revealing canonship to any fandom until probably near the end. Dat Kishi.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Fay said:


> How can Sasuke say something like that when the villagers are mad at him?
> 
> He still got my vote though, Sauce as hokage would be epic


He's trolling and it's a good one. 


Naymles said:


> Minato..............


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

I love how *Hashirama* conveniently has a technique to seal the *Juubi* (or a part of it) and knows confidently it will work. Just randomly pulls a technique out of his infinite, bottomless ass.


----------



## geminis (May 22, 2013)

This is some BS...I hope sasuke isn't serious about being a Kage...he must be doing this to get Naruto Motivated or amped up again.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

It's all true... There are pictures now. Trolliest Naruto chapter of all time.


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Leptirica said:


> For the first time ever, I felt some second hand embarrassment for Sasuke. It's not that it doesn't fit ? what better why not to 'let the village go to waste' than to make sure it doesnt' with your own two hands ? but did he have to say it like that?



Yeah, I feel the same. But still I'm waiting for the chapter. Spoilers are just a summary for the actual thing.


----------



## jgalt7 (May 22, 2013)

omg...sakura trying to get face time.....lolz....


----------



## Nat3senju (May 22, 2013)

HA
HAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
The only thing I can say is that I'm glad I'm alive to witness and read this chapter.

Minato saving everyone ass without breaking a sweat? check.
Hashirama owning ten tails in a panel? check.
Sasuke completely and utterly ruined? check.

What's next? What to expect from Orochimaru?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 22, 2013)

That has to be the most lackluster "Team 7 has returned!!!" reveal I've ever thought possible. We've spent years for the shit to happen in 1 panel? No double-page spread but 1 panel? 

Yo, I don't care anymore! This is nuts lol.


----------



## Marsala (May 22, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> It seems Juubi is really sealed. I don't know what to think anymore.



Don't worry, it will bust free when it hits final form.


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

THIS IS IT!!!!


----------



## ryz (May 22, 2013)

Shipper clash, AND sasuke claiming to be hokage?

thisisgonnabegood.gif

Oh, and HashixMadz 

(if you could just *see* the grin on my face)


----------



## Trojan (May 22, 2013)

the 10tails Is NOT sealed in the last page.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

geminis said:


> This is some BS...I hope sasuke isn't serious about being a Kage...he must be doing this to get Naruto Motivated or amped up again.



 maybe but....... nah, he wants to be hokage


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

Juubi isnt sealed.  You can see it in that last page.  It gets suppressed with mokouton I think.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I knew it. Hashi can suppress and control the juubi.
> 
> Manga should just be about him.



It's also confirmed that his talk no Jutsu worked on Sasuke 

How many speeches did Kakashi ,Naruto and Itachi give?  He just needed to grin, tell a story and it's done


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

So Naruto wuz like, oh hey Sauce, then it's all fine and dandy  Oh well, at least there's team 7.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 22, 2013)

Where does it state that hashi seals the Juubi?

It says he tries.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2013)

Kishi's really destroying Sasuke's character. I mean WTF?


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

What's that caption under the NARUTO END thing? 

Kishi's on break?


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

the juubi is still not sealed so it seems.perhaps just his arms .


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Can't wait to see Juugo's and Lee's interaction.

Juugo: "Did you know Kimaimaro?"
Lee: "Yeah, fought with another ninja and he died..."
Juugo: "...........fuck the war, your mine"
Lee: "Bring it"

~Que Music: Everybody was Kung Fu fighting~


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 22, 2013)

Better late than Never SAKURA CHAN!


----------



## Rai (May 22, 2013)

It seems Hashirama used some kind of barrier to seal Juubi's movement 


Minato is the one who should have the used that barrier not Hashirama


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Looks like SasuSaku based on that last page.

She says his name, talks to him a lot. Naruto reflects, as if he is accepting something, smiles at her, and that's it.



Do it, Kishi.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

I swear Kishimoto must read this forum.  He basically took every shitty thread that gets a lot of attention and trolled them all in one chapter.


----------



## Pureblooded (May 22, 2013)

Seeing them three side by side, wow.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2013)

So the Juubi isn't sealed it just looks like it's been put in some type of barrier.


----------



## jgalt7 (May 22, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Kishi's really destroying Sasuke's character. I mean WTF?



i think we can pretty much say this to all uchiha characters...less itachi.


----------



## rubberguy (May 22, 2013)

Fuck kishi. Too many trollin goin on in this chapter.
Itachi got trolled
juubi got trolled
sasuke got trolled
naruto got trolled
NH got trolled.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> I swear Kishimoto must read this forum.  He basically took every shitty thread that gets a lot of attention and trolled them all in one chapter.



I seriously think so too  It's scary.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

I love how Naruto isn't surprised by anyone's appearance anymore.


----------



## Annabella (May 22, 2013)

kaze1028 said:


>


So Sasuke arrives on the last page.



Fay said:


> How can Sasuke say something like that when the villagers are mad at him?
> 
> He still got my vote though, Sauce as hokage would be epic



They must be so confused by him


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

I love how the Naruto and Sakura aren't even surprised Sasuke showed up.


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

Lmao at Sasuke for not even saying "Yo" to Naruto and Sakura


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Yea I was able to follow Sasuke's character up until now. Now I am just confused. Maybe he is trolling.  He figured that was the best way to shut Naruto up so he wouldn't have to hear about friendship.


----------



## Voodoo chile (May 22, 2013)

Wow what a turn of events 
It's as if Kishi himself  said  to all readers


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Looks like SasuSaku based on that last page.
> 
> She says his name, talks to him a lot. Naruto reflects, as if he is accepting something, smiles at her, and that's it.
> 
> ...



Uh, no.

Sakura was talking in general about the three of them being students of Sannin and how she will be involved....which was why Sasuke was included in the panels, but she was talking to both of them with Naruto smiling with that confirmation.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2013)

There better not be a fucking break.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

The funniest part is no one is asking WTF the Hokages are there and even why Sasuke is protecting them now  lmao lmao

Oh my God Kishi... you suck so much.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Guys Juubi will break free soon enough.
> 
> Since he's still got his Final Form left. And Manga rules dictate it will appear.


Pretty much. 


vered said:


> the juubi is still not sealed so it seems.perhaps just his arms .



Looks like he's just behind a barrier.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

hashirama just put a barrier around him.that wont hold for long.
i assume Minato will give naruto the yin part next chapter.


----------



## Octavian (May 22, 2013)

i like how the manga went from madara and obito having naruto, bee and co. cornered and on the brink of being annihilated to literally everybody (alive and dead  ) v madara/juubi


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Looks like SasuSaku based on that last page.
> 
> She says his name, talks to him a lot. Naruto reflects, as if he is accepting something, smiles at her, and that's it.
> 
> ...



naruto wants da pink thing

but I find it wierd that sasuke ignores her and naruto in the last page


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2013)

So much for the Hashi/Sauce team up. 

I was looking forward too seeing that I would of prefered that over some team 7 garbage.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2013)

Kishi is just garbage.


----------



## BlinkST (May 22, 2013)

If you still think Sasuke will need the Rinnegan, Senju DNA, Kyubi chakra, or whatever shit, speak now or forever hold your peace


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

KevKev said:


> What's that caption under the NARUTO END thing?
> 
> Kishi's on break?



Please       no.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> The funniest part is no one is asking WTF the Hokages are there and even why Sasuke is protecting them now  lmao lmao
> 
> Oh my God Kishi... you suck so much.



Yes, Sasuke has plenty of time to explain the entire situation.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

Wondering what Kishi has planned for Sakura here.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 22, 2013)

So Minato can use the Yin of Kyuubi!!


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

Saiko said:


> Kishi is just garbage.



Saiko is it true that Minato goes KCM?????


----------



## Plague (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, this is really pathetic. What happened to "I'm going to make the story really incredible, even if it kills me!"

This shit is legendary and downright disgusting.


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Yes, Sasuke has plenty of time to explain the entire situation.



He's not that talkative though, so someone else has to do it. Hashi or something


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> naruto wants da pink thing
> 
> but I find it wierd that sasuke ignores her and naruto in the last page



Sasuke is regretting his decision to return already.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> So Minato can use the Yin of Kyuubi!!



he will probably give it to Naruto in the fight.


----------



## Saiko (May 22, 2013)

Naymles said:


> Saiko is it true that Minato goes KCM?????



Yeah                    .


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

Obito and Kakashi's situation is much more appealing right now,...... 

fuck minato and the all the douches....



Saiko said:


> Yeah                    .


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 22, 2013)

I think Naruto is going to get more anti members due to him still liking pinky and not titties....and some of Sakura's "fans" are not thrilled that her development is not about her "love" and "angst" for the Sauce .


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> If you still think Sasuke will need the Rinnegan, Senju DNA, Kyubi chakra, or whatever shit, speak now or forever hold your peace


Now hang on, I don't to admit it but hashi is still there. 


Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> So Minato can use the Yin of Kyuubi!!



Not shocked.


----------



## slickcat (May 22, 2013)

funniest chapter and worst chapter all in one. I dont know what to say but. LET THIS MANGA END THIS YEAR PLZZZZ.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

BD said:


> Wondering what Kishi has planned for Sakura here.


Sakura will solo the Juubi!
Please Kishimoto... I wanna see the world burn


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Sakura will solo the Juubi!
> Please Kishimoto... I wanna see the world burn



I would fucking pay to see that.


----------



## Moeka (May 22, 2013)

Plague said:


> Yeah, this is really pathetic. What happened to "I'm going to make the story really incredible, even if it kills me!"
> 
> This shit is legendary and downright disgusting.


Ah if it went the path of Konoha being the bad people and team 7 is working for it ;<


----------



## Golden Circle (May 22, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> If you still think Sasuke will need the Rinnegan, Senju DNA, Kyubi chakra, or whatever shit, speak now or forever hold your peace



all he needs is the MAJICKS OF FRIENDCHIPS!


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> Sakura was talking in general about the three of them being students of Sannin and how she will be involved....which was why Sasuke was included in the panels, but she was talking to both of them with Naruto smiling with that confirmation.



You can read Japanese?

Translate those pages, please...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Fay said:


> He's not that talkative though, so someone else has to do it. Hashi or something


Hashi has his hands tied. 


PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke is regretting his decision to return already.


Sasuke: *Wait why am I here again. *


Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I think Naruto is going to get more anti members due to him still liking pinky and not titties....and some of Sakura's "fans" are not thrilled that her development is not about her "love" and "angst" for the Sauce .



Team 7 > pairings.


----------



## LostInLogicError (May 22, 2013)

This crap is so embarassing, now I know why I wasn't looking forward to this chapter, my subconscious must have been warning me way ahead of time.


----------



## Overhaul (May 22, 2013)

All that team 7 angst down the shitter.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

After all this time and years we've been waiting for a team 7 reunion and its done in a rushed way in 3-4 panels without any true meaning to it.
Not to mention to whole "Sasuke-darkness descent"  occupying the majority of part 2 going down the drain completely.


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Why are you guys spamming how much troll this chapter is? I see nothing troll worthy...

Many people already saw the Sasuke - hokage thing coming.


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Anyways I can't believe Minato, the other kage and Sasuke has flown in and no one looks shocked.



It's hilarious, Naruto doesn't even flinch. Keikaku doori


----------



## The Silver (May 22, 2013)

Jesus fuck kyuubi mode Minato, I'm gonna have to leave NF for a while, the wank will be too much for me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 22, 2013)

These motherfuckers posing at the end of the chapter like the Power Rangers.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> After all this time and years we've been waiting for a team 7 reunion and its done in a rushed way in 3-4 panels without any true meaning to it.
> Not to mention to whole "Sasuke-darkness descent"  occupying the majority of part 2 going down the drain completely.



Pretty much


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Sasuke: *Wait why am I here again. *



He does look grumpy . Oh well, best wait for next chapter to see him fight after such a long time again <3


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> After all this time and years we've been waiting for a team 7 reunion and its done in a rushed way in 3-4 panels without any true meaning to it.
> Not to mention to whole "Sasuke-darkness descent"  occupying the majority of part 2 going down the drain completely.



I only care about this chapter because of Madara's orgasm face, then rage face.

I hope he and Hashirama at least get a full page... 

So disappointed in the rest of this. It's like Kishi wants to finish the manga in the next ten chapters.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

no surprise what so ever by Naruto on the arrival of Sasuke,which confirms to us that Naruto was able to sense him together with the other kages.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> After all this time and years we've been waiting for a team 7 reunion and its done in a rushed way in 3-4 panels without any true meaning to it.
> Not to mention to whole "Sasuke-darkness descent"  occupying the majority of part 2 going down the drain completely.


Naruto and Sakura are acting like Sasuke never left them 

Naruto: Here is my BFF so let me join him!
Sakura: I also had a Sannin as a master so I should join you!
Sasuke: ...

This is so horrible that I can't stop laughing


----------



## G (May 22, 2013)

sakura will do nothing


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> You can read Japanese?
> 
> Translate those pages, please...



It at the spoiler thread and you can find the kanji for "Sannin" on the script and makes no mention of "love" (except for the earlier spoiler with Naruto replying to Minato question if Sakura is his girlfriend with: 'Something like that....'  before she hits him comedically out cold for saying that.


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

These are the worst reunion actions I have seen. I hope the facial expressions make up for everything


----------



## Komoyaru (May 22, 2013)

God this stuff is really starting to look weird, hopefully loopholes will be filled with the full translation and not just the translations we got  as spoilers. All I can say is that all of this will look 10x better in the anime(hopefully if animated well).


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

The rushing is incredible. 

On the good side, sasuke and Naruto make one of the best convos ever, and maybe Sakura'll be of help.


----------



## Bringer (May 22, 2013)

...

You know this chapter fails when the most sensible thing that happens in it, is that Sakura gets a spotlight.


----------



## Khyle (May 22, 2013)

Oh god, thank you Kishimoto. Kubo is god but your trolling skills aren't bad at all.  Sasuke hokage and NH trolled.


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (May 22, 2013)

why introduce team 7 again when kyuubi minato soloes the entire narutoverse

GG


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2013)

Kishi's obviously setting up for Naruto getting the Rinnegan here I mean why else would Sakura be there she's fodder compared to those two aside from being a medic.

Repeat of Kakashi gaiden incoming very soon.


----------



## Norngpinky (May 22, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> These motherfuckers posing at the end of the chapter like the Power Ranger.



I LIKED POWER RANGER when I was little 


I thought of the Sasuke/Hokage thing, but only because I couldn't see any other way for Naruto and Sasuke to duke it out if Sasuke was to be redeemed. I didn't think Kishi would actually go for it.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

good thing is that starting next chapter we will see them fight together for the first time since par 1 and Sasuke in action.
i have to wonder if it means a whole new arc after it and or part 3 .


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke wants to be Hokage? What the fuck?


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

Khyle said:


> Oh god, thanks you Kishimoto. Kubo is god but your trolling skills aren't bad at all.  Sasuke hokage and NH trolled.



Kishi:_ I've been waiting for you, Kubo. We meet again, at last. The circle is now complete. When I left you, I was but the learner; now I am the master._


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Well this war is gonna be over in a few chaps. No way Madz can handle so much power.


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

Man. If Juubi chakra is really getting surpressed. The only way to even help is for Obito to edo tensei some mofos.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Kishi should have dedicated half the chapter to Naruto and Sakura reacting to Sasuke's arrival. 

Instead _neither_ of them seem that surprised. A few !!! from Sakura and a smile from Naruto and that's...it? Great? 

What utter shit.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Fay said:


> He does look grumpy . Oh well, best wait for next chapter to see him fight after such a long time again <3


Alright this is what he's really thinking.

Sasuke: *Team 7? Fuck team 7 Sakura, jesus christ do you not see what we're dealing with here let's just roll out already. *


vered said:


> no surprise what so ever by Naruto on the arrival of Sasuke,which confirms to us that Naruto was able to sense him together with the other kages.


KCM knows all.


AoshiKun said:


> Naruto and Sakura are acting like Sasuke never left them
> 
> Naruto: Here is my BFF so let me join him!
> Sakura: I also had a Sannin as a master so I should join you!
> ...


He lived on....in their hearts.....and their fapping that consisted of photos of Sasuke.


----------



## Penance (May 22, 2013)

Namikaze_Minato said:


> why introduce team 7 again when kyuubi minato soloes the entire narutoverse
> 
> GG



Probably because he and his fellow Hokages are gonna stick around for that long...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 22, 2013)

Not seeing how Naruto and Hinata got 'trolled'. It was comedic, plain and simple.


----------



## Renyou (May 22, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Naruto and Sakura are acting like Sasuke never left them
> 
> Naruto: Here is my BFF so let me join him!
> Sakura: I also had a Sannin as a master so I should join you!
> ...


I know what you mean 

Kage Summit arc? WHAT'S THAT?


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

Synn said:


> Sasuke wants to be Hokage? What the fuck?



welcome to Kishis troll land.


----------



## C-Moon (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> He lived on....in their hearts.....and their fapping that consisted of photos of Sasuke.



Photos that were stolen from Karin


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> good thing is that starting next chapter we will see them fight together for the first time since par 1 and Sasuke in action.
> i have to wonder if it means a whole new arc after it and or part 3 .



I'm fucking excited to see Sauce fight again, show them EMS skills Kishi  ! And yes wonder how the team 7 fighting will be going, they've been separated for so long .


----------



## The Silver (May 22, 2013)

Sealed juubi, Girlfriend Sakura, kyuubi Minato, Hokage Sasuke.

Get ready for Obito level shitstorm, may god have mercy on this forum.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

Wonder how the Kishifans are gonna defend this one.


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 22, 2013)

Renyou said:


> I know what you mean
> 
> Kage Summit arc? WHAT'S THAT?



Even Kishi wants to forget the abomination that is Five Kage Summit Arc.


----------



## Vasp (May 22, 2013)

So many haters and people just complaining. I for one am enjoying where this is going. I don't care where Kishi takes this, but after 10 years of this manga I'm just gonna enjoy the ride


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi should have dedicated half the chapter to Naruto and Sakura reacting to Sasuke's arrival.
> 
> Instead _neither_ of them seem that surprised. A few !!! from Sakura and a smile from Naruto and that's...it? Great?
> 
> What utter shit.



Yeah it's really incredible considering I went over the Sai/Sasuke arc earlier.  So many reaction shot panels.  Full spread pages of just faces looking at each other.  Obviously stretched pacing.

Then you get this.


----------



## Namikaze_Minato (May 22, 2013)

on the real though, why the hell is kishi rushing sasuke's entrance? 

and LOL @ sasuke wanting to be hokage. dafuq drugs is he on?


----------



## Jin-E (May 22, 2013)

So....i guess Sasuke will have to perform greatly in this battle if his Hokage claim will have any merit.

Speaking of which....remember the Konoha fodders dissing Itachi in Sasuke's flashback? They pretty much claimed Sasuke was a hero for killing him, didn't they? So what changed this since he received a hostile reception now? Didn't they know about his involvement with Akatsuki then?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi should have dedicated half the chapter to Naruto and Sakura reacting to Sasuke's arrival.
> 
> Instead _neither_ of them seem that surprised. A few !!! from Sakura and a smile from Naruto and that's...it? Great?
> 
> What utter shit.



All that drama in part 2 for this.


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

Obito is going to exit out of Kamui's dimension and think he got caught in Mugen Tsukiyomi with all the bullshit that is going around.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> good thing is that starting next chapter we will see them fight together for the first time since par 1 and Sasuke in action.
> i have to wonder if it means a whole new arc after it and or part 3 .


It's over Vered. You should give up on Kishimoto.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 22, 2013)

So people are complaining about seeing reactions? 


Even if Kishi did show the reactions, you guys would still complain. Especially Naruto's reactions to Sasuke.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

MInato > Juubi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Yeah it's really incredible considering I went over the Sai/Sasuke arc earlier.  So many reaction shot panels.  Full spread pages of just faces looking at each other.  Obviously stretched pacing.
> 
> Then you get this.



But something like this kind of _needs _stretched pacing. 

The real T7 reunion, where they all actually team up to fight together, has been the main goal of both Naruto and Sakura for hundreds and hundreds of chapters.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

Namikaze_Minato said:


> on the real though, why the hell is kishi rushing sasuke's entrance?
> 
> and LOL @ sasuke wanting to be hokage. dafuq drugs is he on?



He's been on drugs since the kage summit and now he's just on a heavier drug


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

poor minato. overshadowed by team 7, sasuke, and ns


----------



## Nic (May 22, 2013)

lol all this shit going on while Kakashi and Obito are busy having a dumb convo in their own dimension.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (May 22, 2013)

Anyone who didn't see the "Sasuke as Hokage" deal coming after his whole Konoha spiel and the fucking blatant foreshadowing in the the Madara/Hashirama story is a little slow. That's all I have to say. It was one of the most blatantly telegraphed things in a manga that is not exactly known for subtlety.

Mark my words, they will either both be dual Kages at the end (finally bringing both the eyes and body of the sage together) or Sasuke will be the lone Hokage (since the Hashi/Mads story implied that making him Hokage could've avoided this entire war).


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> But something like this kind of _needs _stretched pacing.
> 
> The real T7 reunion, where they all actually team up to fight together, has been the main goal of both Naruto and Sakura for hundreds and hundreds of chapters.



It's especially annoying when you think about all the panels wasted on Obito/Naruto bickering. Ugh.


----------



## Saphira (May 22, 2013)

I  can't believe kishi wasted so much time dragging this whole fight/war, only to rush the T7 reunion in 2 pages.


----------



## CA182 (May 22, 2013)

lol at all the people wondering why Sasuke is saying he wants to be hokage.

That turn in character was obvious the second he turned saying he'll protect the village. 

The real kicker will be when Naruto says he wants to eliminate the villages for peace.


----------



## Marsala (May 22, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not seeing how Naruto and Hinata got 'trolled'. It was comedic, plain and simple.



It shows that Naruto STILL obviously likes Sakura, and even Naruto's dad thinks that they look like a couple. Note that Kishimoto could have easily given that moment to Hinata but chose not to.


----------



## Ruby (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke for next hokage? 

I honestly did not see that one coming  

Nice job Kishi  this is the best chapter you've made :rofl


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> So....i guess Sasuke will have to perform greatly in this battle if his Hokage claim will have any merit.
> 
> Speaking of which....remember the Konoha fodders dissing Itachi in Sasuke's flashback? They pretty much claimed Sasuke was a hero for killing him, didn't they? So what changed this since he received a hostile reception now? Didn't they know about his involvement with Akatsuki then?



Well to be honest, it would be very unrealistic to have them accept him with open arms after all that has happened.

I hope he will prove in this battle that he is serious, has matured and really wants to protect the village :33


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Kishi:_ I've been waiting for you, Kubo. We meet again, at last. The circle is now complete. When I left you, I was but the learner; now I am the master._


Kubo: "Now for your final lesson *readies black ink*"


Gamma Akutabi said:


> Photos that were stolen from Karin


No, Karin had his clothes.  


Ƶero said:


> Oh my god.... those spoilers. The KL isn't ready for this. I feel like I'm going to get banned today.


For the sake forum we'll be needing those. 


The Silver said:


> Sealed juubi, Girlfriend Sakura, kyuubi Minato, Hokage Sasuke.
> 
> Get ready for Obito level shitstorm, may god have mercy on this forum.



Thinking of famous orchestra theme for this, fox uses it on Obama all the time


----------



## Jin-E (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kishi should have dedicated half the chapter to Naruto and Sakura reacting to Sasuke's arrival.
> 
> Instead _neither_ of them seem that surprised. A few !!! from Sakura and a smile from Naruto and that's...it? Great?
> 
> What utter shit.



True that

I mean, compare this to their reunion in 306. Seems lackluster.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

This chapter definitely boosts Naruto/Sakura chances.  Minato is left with the assumption that Sakura is Naruto's girlfriend.  It may be the only and last time he ever meets Sakura.  I mean he introduced himself to her.


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Obito is going to exit out of Kamui's dimension and think he got caught in Mugen Tsukiyomi with all the bullshit that is going around.



ye for once people will actually pity him....for REAL......
because the manga has just turned into something of a Frankenstein


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (May 22, 2013)

Synn said:


> Sasuke wants to be Hokage? What the fuck?



I called this over a month ago but nobody wanted any part of it  -


----------



## Euraj (May 22, 2013)

Marsala said:


> It shows that Naruto STILL obviously likes Sakura, and even Naruto's dad thinks that they look like a couple. Note that Kishimoto could have easily given that moment to Hinata but chose not to.


Probably because he wanted to portray some comedy reminiscent of Part I. NaruHina is pretty set at this point. 

Give Sasuke his headband back.


----------



## geminis (May 22, 2013)

One thing that Sasuke becoming Kage will end is the whole Uchiha vs. Senju rivalry. Sasuke can be hokage, I care less....since Naruto will be Shinobi overload, protector of all the villages. All the kages will answer and report to Naruto eventually, if they know what's good for them.


----------



## Kai (May 22, 2013)

I guess my "your reaction if there are no reactions" thread holds some merit now


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

wonder if its time to change my sig
better wait for RS to surface first.


----------



## Lawliet (May 22, 2013)

Well, they're at war, they can't really be more dramatic about the reunion   more than this.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (May 22, 2013)

About that so called "NaruSaku" line, here's a crosspost I found elsewhere that might be interesting.

ナルトはそんな感じと応えるとサクラに殴られるｗ: rough translation I think is "If you imply those feelings she'll[Sakura] hit me." or "If I imply that she is, she'll hit me."

Basically, Naruto's response is no.


----------



## Siroichi (May 22, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> This chapter definitely boosts Naruto/Sakura chances.  Minato is left with the assumption that Sakura is Naruto's girlfriend.  It may be the only and last time he ever meets Sakura.  I mean he introduced himself to her.



True

I cant believie how Kishi just troll the NH fandom again


----------



## Somnus (May 22, 2013)

I think you guys are overreacting.

Probably Sasuke says he wants to be hokage just to taunt Naruto. He's a male tsundere after all


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 22, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not seeing how Naruto and Hinata got 'trolled'. It was comedic, plain and simple.



The first thing Minato did was turned around and introduced himself to Sakura and asks if she is Naruto's girlfriend with Naruto replying "something like that...." and Sakura hitting him for it.

You can argue whether Sakura is just being tsundere here or she is just not interested in Naruto PERIOD....but based on Naruto's comment: 

He still has feelings for her, unfortunately.


It is bittersweet for me: 

I am glad that Naruto is not falling for that "guilt"and "obligation" to love titties because of Neji's death (which also sucked)....but I am also displeased that he still loves that pink bitch !!!


Oh, well....Now you know how I felt when Kishi killed of Neji in the most lame way !


----------



## Trojan (May 22, 2013)

Is it the time for Sakura to surpass Tsunade?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> I called this over a month ago but nobody wanted any part of it  -


Still calling troll on Sasuke's part. 


Euraj said:


> Probably because he wanted to portray some comedy reminiscent of Part I. NaruHina is pretty set at this point.
> 
> Give Sasuke his headband back.



No. 

He needs Itachi's headband now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2013)

Oh no, now people can't say minato is perfect for not having powerups!


----------



## ed17 (May 22, 2013)

sakura real power? interesting..


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Probably because he wanted to portray some comedy reminiscent of Part I. NaruHina is pretty set at this point.
> 
> Give Sasuke his headband back.



I really don't understand why people are overreacting and saying troll so much.

And yes, the Sauce did not lie to the hokages, just like his fans already said


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Well, Sakura is about to sky rocket in the tier list and hit Kage level. Did not see that shit coming xD


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 22, 2013)

Am I dead? Seriously. I can't believe this is happening. :rofl


Best day ever.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> Is it time for Sakura to surpass Tsunade?



Might as well.  Everything is happening.  

I mean you can make up some bs about Tsunade using Dan's spirit jutsu to visit Sakura and transfer all her jutsu to her.  That's not out of the question at this point.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

lol @ Sakura. 

"I can use my real power"

Confirmed Rikudo Sennin.


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

I gave it all a though, and realized that Kishi's way it's not completly wrong. Team 7 reunion, yes rushed, but Sasuke Hokage is actually perfect. The first Uchiha Hokage, would end the cicle of anti-uchiha within Konoha higher branches, would 'settle' the matter, for lack of better words and Sasuke would do what Madara couldn't do: *prove himself to the village*.

Hashirama leaving Madara for later is good, I think their fight will be the climax within the climax of the story, an unresolved issue that needs to be addressed.  Also, I believe all the Hokages will address an issue they left incompleted.

Team 7 Reunion: Rushed, and mainly frustrating due to the fact Sakura has had no development and see her with Naruto and Sasuke is just making the reunion lack the feel it should have. Sad it ended up this way, but we'll probably get teamwork and not soloing

Also. All this is thanks to Itachi. So I *demand *an "Itachi on this chapter" thread.


----------



## sasutachi (May 22, 2013)

expect sage mode for saskura.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2013)

Looks like Sakura has something in store. Probably SM or some shit.


----------



## scaramanga (May 22, 2013)

> Sakura : Did you think I couldn't catch up to you ?
> Do you take me for some useless woman ?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 22, 2013)

lol at sai,hinata


----------



## Gipsy Danger (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, this chapter makes sense, the one spoiler translation there is just fragmented and dumb. The "NaruSaku" isn't there, we've known Minato sealed half of the Kyuubi in himself forever, and Sasuke's new goals are consistent with his decision at the end of Hashirama's flashback arc.


The rushed pacing, on the other hand... Well, a chapter has to be more than just coherent logically to be great. These events are supposed to be important. They might have deserved some more fanfare then they seem to have received.


----------



## Deathgun (May 22, 2013)

So wait, Sakura's _real_ power?

She had to wait untill now to use that?


----------



## jgalt7 (May 22, 2013)

so what surprise does kishi have to make up for sakura's lacking in usefulness lately?  genesis rebirth?  shadow clone with super strengths?  cry no jutsu?


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

OMG Sakura secret ass pull no jutsu incoming.


----------



## Euraj (May 22, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Might as well.  Everything is happening.
> 
> I mean you can make up some bs about Tsunade using Dan's spirit jutsu to visit Sakura and transfer all her jutsu to her.  That's not out of the question at this point.


Tsunade just shows up and gives her all her powers in one chapter. At the pace crap is going now, maybe it would take just a few panels.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Man, didn't Sakura need Kakashi to save her from falling spikes? Where the fuck is all this confidence coming from? Out of her ass?


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> wonder if its time to change my sig
> better wait for RS to surface first.


Don't worry in the end Naruto will become the RS and ascend to Heaven while Sasuke becomes Hokage 

Have faith girl.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Satsuma0 said:


> About that so called "NaruSaku" line, here's a crosspost I found elsewhere that might be interesting.
> 
> ナルトはそんな感じと応えるとサクラに殴られるｗ: rough translation I think is "If you imply those feelings she'll[Sakura] hit me." or "If I imply that she is, she'll hit me."
> 
> Basically, Naruto's response is no.


So it's still comic relief. 


BD said:


> lol @ Sakura.
> 
> "I can use my real power"
> 
> Confirmed Rikudo Sennin.


No SS level. 


The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Looks like Sakura has something in store. Probably SM or some shit.


No, she's going to do what's happening in your sig.


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

Sakura said:
			
		

> Did you think I'm some useless woman?



Nah...I'm not gonna answer that.


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 22, 2013)

This is Kishi's last chance to give Sakura a power-up, he better delivers in upcoming chapters.


----------



## Leptirica (May 22, 2013)

I'm very glad this went over quickly, actually. I was dreading the speeches and the tears... It's just, did Sasuke have to say that thing about becoming Hokage like that? ^^'

I won't get over that any time soon.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

Whatever Sakura's about to do might have been something Tsunade taught her for sure...


----------



## Majin Lu (May 22, 2013)

Im not surprised about Sasuke being hokage, I remember a thread about one of future shitstorms and I mentioned/agreeded about it 

Team 7 will fight together


----------



## Jin-E (May 22, 2013)

Yeah.....Kishi's definitely finishing this manga. Summer 2014 at the latest.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sakura : Did you think I couldn't catch up to you ?
> Do you take me for some useless woman ?
> 
> *There's no way, I, Sakura, student of the great Tsunade, could be this weak !*



You'd be surprised.


----------



## jgalt7 (May 22, 2013)

oh wait...sakura doing fusion with a slug summon......fuck yea.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> Man, didn't Sakura need Kakashi to save her from falling spikes? Where the fuck is all this confidence coming from? Out of her ass?



out of kishimotos


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

I'm racking my brains~ How is Sakura getting this confident? SHE needed Kakashi to save her from falling sticks.......Kishi? Ass pull no jutsu


----------



## Marsala (May 22, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> so what surprise does kishi have to make up for sakura's lacking in usefulness lately?  genesis rebirth?  shadow clone with super strengths?  cry no jutsu?



Sage Mode. Hey, if it made that loser Kabuto a threat...


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

I expect some Sakura stomping as fan service.


----------



## gershwin (May 22, 2013)

Omg the tags


----------



## Bringer (May 22, 2013)

I feel like... clapping. This chapter...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Zerst?ren said:


> I gave it all a though, and realized that Kishi's way it's not completly wrong. Team 7 reunion, yes rushed, but Sasuke Hokage is actually perfect. The first Uchiha Hokage, would end the cicle of anti-uchiha within Konoha higher branches, would 'settle' the matter, for lack of better words and Sasuke would do what Madara couldn't do: *prove himself to the village*.
> 
> Hashirama leaving Madara for later is good, I think their fight will be the climax within the climax of the story, an unresolved issue that needs to be addressed.  Also, I believe all the Hokages will address an issue they left incompleted.
> 
> ...


Agreed. 


Deathgun said:


> So wait, Sakura's _real_ power?
> 
> She had to wait untill now to use that?


Uchihas, they make you want to fight everything.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Im not surprised about Sasuke being hokage, I remember a thread about one of future shitstorms and I mentioned/agrreded about it
> 
> Team 7 will fight together



Im not really surprised seeing him wanting to become one myself but im surprised it happened in a heartbeat ,this quickly without going through a whole process of character development and interaction.


----------



## The Silver (May 22, 2013)

I believe Kishi has been taken hostage by Kubo and he has instructed Mashima to write this chapter, its the only explanation.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Yeah.....Kishi's definitely finishing this manga. Summer 2014 at the latest.



I thought Summer 2014 up until a few hours ago.

Now I'd be surprised if this even lasts until 2014.  This chapter should have been at least three. This is getting insanely rushed.

It looks like all the complicated theories we all had about juubi jinns and multi-level final battles and everything are going out the window.


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

Sakura's real power I JUST CAN'T TAKE THIS SERIOUSLY.


----------



## jgalt7 (May 22, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Sage Mode. Hey, if it made that loser Kabuto a threat...



nah.  all three sage modes have been shown...assuming hashi's is the humid bone forest one (wood )


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhahu;vsdhjsadfh;iudshfiush 

HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA Omg...Sakura is sooo  funny. She is about to use her REAL Power. Where the fuck was this real power at for the past 300 chapters. hahaha. Dis chick say she gonna use her real power. Man....Im done. Kishi you can have your troll manga. Ill finish reading everything once the manga done and i can just rip through it lol. Lol And Sasuke wanting to become Hokage. Wtf is this nonsense.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Im not surprised about Sasuke being hokage, I remember a thread about one of future shitstorms and I mentioned/agrreded about it
> 
> Team 7 will fight together



Im not really surprised seeing him wanting to become one myself but im surprised it happened in a heartbeat ,this quickly without going through a whole process of character development and interaction.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

So whenever Kishi stated "Younger generation surpassing the old", he ACTUALLY meant JUST for the *Main Naruto cast*?


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

> Sakura : Did you think I couldn't catch up to you ?



Being serious.  With this line...If she somehow rivals EMS Sasuke...then Sakura > Itachi became very possible.  Let that sink into your head..............


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

The Silver said:


> I believe Kishi has been taken hostage by Kubo and he has instructed Mashima to write this chapter, its the only explanation.



It all makes sense now.


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

WHAT IF Sakura actually is really powerfull.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

Kishi be smoking somethin real good.


----------



## jgalt7 (May 22, 2013)

sakura...."BAN KAI"


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

This chapter is actually making me want Orochimaru to backstab everyone to get this sour ass taste out my mouth. I just got fed a load of crap. And the meal isnt even done yet


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> So whenever Kishi stated "Younger generation surpassing the old", he ACTUALLY meant JUST for the *Main Naruto cast*?



Except Hashirama.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

Most of us at least me lol  believed Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura would fight the last villain therefore Sakura would be around their level, no bitch about that.

However I never expected it would so rushed


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Sakura: "I was wearing contacts. I AM THE AVENGING UCHIHA!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Charlotte (May 22, 2013)

After all of this trolling. Sakura is definitly a Senju, I'm calling it.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> This chapter is actually making me want Orochimaru to backstab everyone to get this sour ass taste out my mouth. I just got fed a load of crap. And the meal isnt even done yet



kishimoto is going to make orochimaru a good guy.  dont deny it.  its obvious.

nevermind the murders, inhumane experiments, kidnapping and all that other bad crap.


----------



## Euraj (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> So whenever Kishi stated "Younger generation surpassing the old", he ACTUALLY meant JUST for the *Main Naruto cast*?


Named characters surpassing older versions of themselves, basically. 

Sakura for Rikudou vs Sasuke for Rokudaime. Don't know which is more likely.


----------



## Renyou (May 22, 2013)

Wait, Sakura was just holding back all this time? Sure Kishimoto, whatever you say.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 22, 2013)

Zerst?ren said:


> WHAT IF Sakura actually is really powerfull.



surpassing tsunade doen'st make her kage tier..........even darui is far stronger than tsunade....


----------



## gershwin (May 22, 2013)

I hope chapter is not as bad as it seems from written spoilers


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 22, 2013)

Holy shit, this chapter is a winner.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2013)

Also, nobody's mentioned how it took Naruto days to master KCM yet Minato comes in and whips it out without batting an eye.

My god Kishi.


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> As Tsunade's student.....yeah you can't.



Sakura just fucking CAN'T. I'm so mad/rofling that I can't write right. Her stupid teacher is in the floor, split in half, under a fucking tree. And Sakura pretends Tsunade's hype to be transmited to herself


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 22, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> sakura...."BAN KAI"



Senbonzakura SHANNARO!!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> sakura...."BAN KAI"



And then it turns out to be Renji's. 

Then Sasuke randomly goes Bankai, Tenza Zangetsu friend.


----------



## Marsala (May 22, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Most of us at least me lol  believed Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura would fight the last villain therefore Sakura would be around their level, no bitch about that.



I used to think that but I gave up all hope when Sakura shamed herself the last time she faced Sasuke.

Now, though... anything can and probably will happen.


----------



## jgalt7 (May 22, 2013)

for the first time this year, so looking forward to this chapter.  i could use a good laugh...thank you, sakura.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

1. Orochimaru good guy
2. Sasuke wanting to be Hokage and is a good guy
3. Minato using Kyuubi Chakara
4. Sakura secretly as powerful as Naruto and Sasuke

If you mentioned any of this shit years ago, I would have negged you so hard you will only be able to see red.


----------



## Leptirica (May 22, 2013)

Oh, please, the only reason Sakura is allowed to play is so when she messes up Sasuke could save her life so he wouldn't have to apologize.  Why are you even paying any attention to her babble. 

(yet... I admit.... I'm hopeful... she might actually do something... this time. please?)


----------



## Red Raptor (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> So whenever Kishi stated "Younger generation surpassing the old", he ACTUALLY meant JUST for the *Main Naruto cast*?



I'm so numbed to this nonsense right now. Guess the rest of the rookies won't get ANY MORE action or panel time of significance.

LOL. Now I wonder who is the one taking the manga too seriously.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Renyou said:


> Wait, Sakura was just holding back all this time? Sure Kishimoto, whatever you say.



I know, really. She should have just killed Naruto "by accident" already. Nobody would ever suspect her.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Also, nobody's mentioned how it took Naruto days to master KCM yet Minato comes in and whips it out without batting an eye.
> 
> My god Kishi.




He taught Kushina how to suppress and control Kyuubi during all the sex.


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> kishimoto is going to make orochimaru a good guy.  dont deny it.  its obvious.
> 
> nevermind the murders, inhumane experiments, kidnapping and all that other bad crap.



I have threads currently open arguing orochimaru is a good guy. I would go back on ally my heart felt arguments just so something can redeem this reuinion


----------



## Synn (May 22, 2013)

Can't wait for people to start hating on Sakura more for proving them wrong!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 22, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Also, nobody's mentioned how it took Naruto days to master KCM yet Minato comes in and whips it out without batting an eye.
> 
> My god Kishi.



lol....naruto obtained RM mode with kushina and bee's help ....in few minut sitting....


----------



## 1Person (May 22, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Also, nobody's mentioned how it took Naruto days to master KCM yet Minato comes in and whips it out without batting an eye.
> 
> My god Kishi.



minato was locked up with the kyuubi for 16 years.


----------



## Penance (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> 1. Orochimaru good guy
> 2. Sasuke wanting to be Hokage and is a good guy
> 3. Minato using Kyuubi Chakara
> 4. Sakura secretly as powerful as Naruto and Sasuke
> ...



..., Too great!


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> surpassing tsunade doen'st make her kage tier..........even darui is far stronger than tsunade....



I dislike Tsunade but let's admit she is kinda powerfull, obviously not as strong as some characters but Tsunade could probably stomp Darui. Also, by really powerfull, I mean that *SAKURA MIGHT ACTUALLY BE OF HELP* :rofl

*I call Sakura Byakugou mode.*


----------



## Majin Lu (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> Im not really surprised seeing him wanting to become one myself but im surprised it happened in a heartbeat ,this quickly without going through a whole process of character development and interaction.



I see. I imegined he was going to wish to be hokage to protect what Itachi loved the most, the village. But yeah, I can agree Sasuke mentioning it now looks rushed.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> 1. Orochimaru good guy
> 2. Sasuke wanting to be Hokage and is a good guy
> 3. Minato using Kyuubi Chakara
> 4. Sakura secretly as powerful as Naruto and Sasuke
> ...



if one mentioned this 3 months ago you would have done it just the same.


----------



## Octavian (May 22, 2013)

who knew neji would be the luckiest among them to die and be spared from all this bullshit


----------



## Mariko (May 22, 2013)

Posted on 04-10-2013:



EroXLuffy said:


> I know what Kishi will do to make the "naruto vs sasuke" fight happens:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If this spoiler is serious,  myself


----------



## Trojan (May 22, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> surpassing tsunade doen'st make her kage tier..........even darui is far stronger than tsunade....



LOL 
Darui stronger than Tsunade? Since when?
Tsunade even stronger than his Raikage.


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> wait, wait...i got it......sakura is really a *senju*........



fixed 

but seriously i am thinking her 'power' will be related to them some how


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

Why do I feel like Kishi is just setting up to troll Sakura even more worse


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

Octavian said:


> who knew neji would be the luckiest among them to die and be spared from all this bullshit



 I'm now suddenly happy for Neji.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> After all of this trolling. Sakura is definitly a Senju, I'm calling it.


Sakura has Hashirama's SM. It's done guys.


----------



## chakra-burned (May 22, 2013)

Sakura: Do you take me for some useless woman ?

Everyone else:....yes.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 22, 2013)

Octavian said:


> who knew neji would be the luckiest among them to die and be spared from all this bullshit



I was pissed that Kishi killed off Neji like that....but now seeing the rushing of this plot and how destiny dictates your life.....I guess Neji got the better end of the deal .


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> LOL
> Darui stronger than Tsunade? Since when?
> *Tsunade even stronger than even his Raikage.*



In raw strenght.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Swap Neji's and Sakura's role, and imagine how great the manga would have been


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> 1. Orochimaru good guy
> 2. Sasuke wanting to be Hokage and is a good guy
> 3. Minato using Kyuubi Chakara
> 4. Sakura secretly as powerful as Naruto and Sasuke
> ...



If someone mentioned this yesterday i would've done the same 

it all sounds waaay too rushed


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Be kidding, Sasuke!


----------



## Ƶero (May 22, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> After all of this trolling. Sakura is definitly a Senju, I'm calling it.



I remember seeing this a while back



Good good kishi, troll them all


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

I hope another supervillain comes in the manga and blames kakashi for "NOT" letting Sakura die. Like if she does anything impressive. im calling bullshit. because she has absolutely shown NOTHING to suggest she is anywhere close to their level. She has bearly shown anything to give her the right to call herself Tsunade pupil


----------



## jgalt7 (May 22, 2013)

guessing sakura will be one paneled and split in half like tsunade next chapter.


----------



## Trojan (May 22, 2013)

Zerst?ren said:


> In raw strenght.



and that's more than enough, since it's all what he got.


----------



## BlueBird (May 22, 2013)

I dont' care for Sasuke becoming hokage. It makes sense (given that he will be eventually accepted by the village) and was kinda predictable.

What I don't want to see is Naruto and Sasuke fighting for the title... If Sasuke wins - then Naruto fans will be like WTF? If Naruto wins - the whole Madara/Hashirama story will repeat itself and will feel wrong... there is no good resolution. I would rather they not fight at all since Sasuke is now all goody-goody..


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> and that's more than enough, since it's all what he got.



Lightning release armor? Fast as fuck?

:rofl Dude....


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 22, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> guessing sakura will be one paneled and split in half like tsunade next chapter.



nehh, with the current pace she'll die of old age at the end of the next chapter...


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> guessing sakura will be one paneled and split in half like tsunade next chapter.



You have no idea how much I wish for this to happen. I'd be happy for months if this happened.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Ƶero said:


> I remember seeing this a while back
> 
> 
> 
> Good good kishi, troll them all



I saw that too. My reaction is still the same. Oh you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Tengu (May 22, 2013)

Hope Kishi will troll Sakura next chapter, by one-panelling her.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Now that Sakura has revealed she can get stronger, I hope it is in the form of perhaps soldier pills (or something she concocted before the War). Something like Chopper takes in One Piece to get stronger. Although her pretty much implying she needs 'time', probably means Sage Mode.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

BlueBird said:


> I dont' care for Sasuke becoming hokage. It makes sence given that he will be eventually accepted byt he village and was kinda predictable.
> What I don't want to see is *Naruto and Sasuke fighting for the title*... If Sauke wins - then Naruto fans will be like WTF? If Naruto wins - the whole Madara/Hashirama story will repeat itself and will feel wrong... there is no good resolution. I would rather they not fight at all since Sasuke is now all goody-goody..



This just reduces their relationship to petty, childish squabbling all over again. It regresses back to what it was in the first few chapters of the entire series. 

That's one of the reasons this development is so God-awful. When I read that Naruto said HE was going to be the Hokage, instead of saying something meaningful and heartfelt to Sasuke, I knew Kishi has just lost the thread he's been trying to keep with throughout the series. He doesn't know what he's doing anymore.


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

Tengu said:


> Hope Kishi will troll Sakura next chapter, by one-panelling her.



Getting one shotted by a rock on the first panel. :amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

so Oro is with Hiruzen perhaps going for the 5 kages?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 22, 2013)

I thought Naruto was going to die with Sasuke romeo and juliet style.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> Now that Sakura has revealed she can get stronger, I hope it is in the form of perhaps soldier pills (or something she concocted before the War). Something like Chopper takes in One Piece to get stronger.



[YOUTUBE]HjQoF93ltyA[/YOUTUBE]

No here's the reason she got stronger. Nanomachines.


----------



## jgalt7 (May 22, 2013)

sakura has sharingans under her gloves....a la danzo.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> I thought Naruto was going to die with Sasuke romeo and juliet style.



Hashirama and Madara.

They already have the whole forbidden-love thing going on.


----------



## Tengu (May 22, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if Oro suddenly wants to become Hokage now.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> Now that Sakura has revealed she can get stronger, I hope it is in the form of perhaps soldier pills (or something she concocted before the War). Something like Chopper takes in One Piece to get stronger. Although her pretty much implying she needs 'time', probably means Sage Mode.


At this point Sakura having the third SM is almost a given.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2013)

> Madara : "I waited for you Hashirama !!!"
> 
> Hashi : "You'll have to wait, later."
> 
> Hashirama goes away as Madara clenches his teeth !





Poor Madara


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I saw that too. My reaction is still the same. Oh you've got to be kidding me.



Lmao. Hashirama got Sage Mode from Sakura lame ass clan. Screw that. But seriously  I really dont want this to happen. They being reunited and all is good but. They need an uphill battle. obito needs to revive some bad asses so they can deal with all this nonsense. You got juubi being sealed. Hashirama dick teasing Madara. Minato using Kyuubi chakra. Sasuke teaming up with team 7 with he worst reunion chapter ever. I really dont see how this could get anywhere. Oh yeah. The Real Sannin magically appearing. Tsunade gets put back together and Jiraiya really just faked his death so he can write his next novel in peace.


----------



## Ƶero (May 22, 2013)

Sakura will reveal slug sage mode which will have sleep bombs powerful enough to put Madara and the hokages to sleep.

Kishi: It's genius. GENIUS.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> so Oro is with Hiruzen perhaps going for the 5 kages?



Honestly, he probably got told by the Hokages to take care of the Gokage. So Orochimaru took Karin (for extra healing?) and Suigetsu followed. He did say he wasn't interested in the fight.


----------



## Marsala (May 22, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> At this point Sakura having the third SM is almost a given.



Let's just hope that Sasuke doesn't get it.


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

Hashirama + Sakura combo attack, make it happen for the lulz


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke wanting to become hokage is going to have some huge implications on the manga after the war arc is over.I have no idea to what place Kishi plans to take the Manga-a final arc and a battle between naruto/sasuke for the hokage position?more than an arc?part 3?
anything is possible at this point.


----------



## BlueBird (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> This just reduces their relationship to petty, childish squabbling all over again. It regresses back to what it was in the first few chapters of the entire series.
> 
> That's one of the reasons this development is so God-awful. When I read that Naruto said HE was going to be the Hokage, instead of saying something meaningful and heartfelt to Sasuke, I knew Kishi has just lost the thread he's been trying to keep with throughout the series. He doesn't know what he's doing anymore.



Agreed, after all the wining and moaning from both sides this conflict seems minor and pathetic to fight for.. 

I cen see Kishi making Naruto's responce chllanging Sasuke for the title in this chapter as Naruto accepting Sasuke coming over to the good guys side and joing the fight, but it all came out wrong in the end...


----------



## alooaloo (May 22, 2013)

WTF is up with Sasuke. "I'm gonna become the Hokage"? dafuq?


----------



## SaiST (May 22, 2013)

I just let out the longest, soul-deflating sigh...


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Let's just hope that Sasuke doesn't get it.


Sure he won't.
In the end of day Team 7 will be a team of Uchiha + Uzumaki + Senju 

An Uchiha Hokage and friend of Senju and Uzumaki. 
That is the end of the Circle of Hatred for you, even more if Sasuke ends marrying a Senju.


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> Sasuke wanting to become hokage is going to have some huge implications on the manga after the war arc is over.I have no idea to what place Kishi plans to take the Manga-a final arc and a battle between naruto/sasuke for the hokage position?more than an arc?part 3?
> anything is possible at this point.





Part 3 is impossible. This is the climax and as much as I hate to say it, the end of Naruto.


----------



## Saphira (May 22, 2013)

Poor Madara, he's being friendzoned


----------



## Sango-chan (May 22, 2013)

Didn't kiba said that he wanted to be Hokage in part one during the preliminary round.....lol.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> Sasuke wanting to become hokage is going to have some huge implications on the manga after the war arc is over.I have no idea to what place Kishi plans to take the Manga-a final arc and a battle between naruto/sasuke for the hokage position?more than an arc?*part 3?*
> anything is possible at this point.



Kishi said he doesn't want a Part 3. 

He is already rushing to the end with Part 2.


----------



## Mateush (May 22, 2013)

I would be okay with Sakura has a massive fightning power, because Tsunade is very strict with her medical rules. Wouldn't be bad if Sakura can become Hashirama-level, Sasuke will be Madara-level and Naruto will be Shaman-level.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke's character is going everywhere and anywhere possible


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

why in ADDY'S name do people think that sasuke KNOWS ABOUT THE GOKAGE NEEDING HIS HELP AND IS GOING TO HELP THEM


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

SaiST said:


> I just let out the longest, soul-deflating sigh...



I don't blame you......


once this chapter is out....i'm going to get a cuppa tea...this stuff is putting me on edge...


----------



## Starstalker (May 22, 2013)

Sakura : Did you think I couldn't catch up to you ?
Do you take me for some useless woman ?

There's no way, I, Sakura, student of the great Tsunade, could be this weak !

Aaaaahahahahahahahahahaha, stop it, u r kiling me xD hahahaha


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Poor Madara



He clenches his teeth and gets pissed, too. He shows more emotion than all 3 members of T7 put together do.

Madara's anger at being friendzoned is going to make the juubi look like a joke.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 22, 2013)

kishi is really going full retarded now 

Sasuke hokage ? Who would be dat retarded to accept him as hokage , people didnt want madara also..... wtf kishi ??

Sakura true power afer 600 chapters........ kishi admited you dont know shit how to write a heroine or a woman character

and dont tell me sasuke and naruto will battle to be hokage.... what a lame battle.... with no killing intent and full power this battle would be a friedship battle lame....

Also sasuke redemption ? Where is that ?

I have a feeling that in the end of the manga i will rate as a 4 vote..... the manga is going to shit


----------



## jgalt7 (May 22, 2013)

so technically, orochimaru saves the day.......brings sasuke to the people who will convert him, and summons 4 uber kages.....

talk about power.....and now has a zetsu body.  just waiting on him to steal the juubi and assume the role of final villain.

since madara said one has to be alive to become a jinchuriki of the juubi, then who better to take on that role than orochimaru with hashirama cells?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

BlueBird said:


> Agreed, after all the wining and moaning from both sides this conflict seems minor and pathetic to fight for..
> 
> I cen see Kishi making Naruto's responce chllanging Sasuke for the title in this chapter as Naruto accepting Sasuke coming over to the good guys side and joing the fight, but it all came out wrong in the end...



Yea it really came out wrong... 

All of this for another "MINE!" "NO, MINE!" fight.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if I was in the most lucid, realistic dream at the moment. Seriously, I couldn't have imagined any of this happening.


----------



## CA182 (May 22, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> kishi is really going full retarded now
> 
> Sasuke hokage ? Who would be dat retarded to accept him as hokage , people didnt want madara also..... wtf kishi ??
> 
> ...



Read the thread I posted above you.

I actually doubt Naruto will want to become Hokage after the war...

Since Naruto still has to find his answer for peace. And I reckon he'll choose trying to removie the village system for the alliance.


----------



## Evil (May 22, 2013)

Man, who could have seen this coming? Crazy chapter.


----------



## handsock (May 22, 2013)

Ahem...isn't this the prediction and not spoiler thread? (I mean I already read the spoilers, but that's besides the point.)


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

Addy said:


> why in ADDY'S name do people think that sasuke KNOWS ABOUT THE GOKAGE NEEDING HIS HELP AND IS GOING TO HELP THEM


Everybody is a sensor nowadays so most likely Tobirama and CO knew the Gokage location and went there to check. Simple.


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

Kishi read the the forums. And Saw all the sakura hate about how she is useless. And now we have a Sakura power up....smh


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Sure he won't.
> In the end of day Team 7 will be a team of Uchiha + Uzumaki + Senju
> 
> An Uchiha Hokage and friend of Senju and Uzumaki.
> That is the end of the Circle of Hatred for you, even more if Sasuke ends marrying a Senju.



That's one way of looking at it.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

This all feels stupid for one huge reason.  Huge ass alliance + Hokages + Sasuke/taka/orochimaru vs Madara/Juubi.  Not only that, but it seems the Juubi was suppressed.. Overkill much?  Madara bunshin spam incoming.  Isn't Hashirama supposed to be enough though?


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> kishi is really going full retarded now
> 
> Sasuke hokage ? Who would be dat retarded to accept him as hokage , people didnt want madara also..... wtf kishi ??
> 
> ...



after all of this craziness, Oro becoming final villain would be the best thing kishi could do.


----------



## Mariko (May 22, 2013)

Haruka Katana said:


> Sasuke's character is going everywhere and anywhere possible



Sasuke is the worst written character in the whole manga story!

C'mon, he passed its whole life to make fun at Naruto's goal, wanting to avange his little egotic self.

And now he understood Naruto was right from the start, that his goal was the good one, and at the end that Naruto was "born to be hokage", son of Minato, with the greatest will of fire while he only had a shitty will of fap himself, he says he want to be Hokage. 

More childish you die!


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> This all feels stupid for one huge reason.  Huge ass alliance + Hokages + Sasuke/taka/orochimaru vs Madara/Juubi.  Not only that, but it seems the Juubi was suppressed.. Overkill much?  Madara bunshin spam incoming.  Isn't Hashirama supposed to be enough though?



The only way this is going to be even interesting is if Obito comes back and summons Uchiha clan along with Izuna, Danzo, Jiraiya, and Shisui. 

Team Juuchiha have abosolute no chance in recovering from this


----------



## Neomaster121 (May 22, 2013)

bar the nonsense of sasuke declaring himself the next hokage candidate

whats going on with naruto's kyuubi mode, also minato went kyuubi by himself? Lets guess this means the gift is the other half of kyuubi chakra?

The next few chapters gonna be good but naruto is clearly on the way to ending


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2013)

Hashirama sealing the Juubi's tails in one move


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 22, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Read the thread I posted above you.
> 
> I actually doubt Naruto will want to become Hokage after the war...
> 
> Since Naruto still has to find his answer for peace. *And I reckon he'll choose trying to removie the village system for the alliance.*



i doubt naruto has that system in mind this is shouen manga it will be a frienship BS

Also didnt naruto always wanted to be Hokage ??

he even says that he will be and not sasuke , kishi is pitting against each other with a huge asspull of sasuke wanting to be hokage

man this is pure crap , i tought obito reveal is going to suck , now this shit ? god damit


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Kishi read the the forums. And Saw all the sakura hate about how she is useless. And now we have a Sakura power up....smh



You're kidding, but I wonder if certain things Kishi has been doing lately is based on fan feedback.

After all this time, he made Obito say specifically that it wasn't about Rin (though it was implied before that was obviously more to it, many were still under the impression it was and complained endlessly).

After all this time with Sakura being mocked as weak, he made Sakura say specifically that she isn't weak (though this was never an issue in part 2, and only in part 1).


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Saphira said:


> Poor Madara, he's being friendzoned


No one will like a friendzoned Madara. 


Jad said:


> Anyone feel like the release of this chapter is like a ticking time bomb? WHAT DO WE DO GUYS!? I WANT TO LIVE!



I welcome the chaos.


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Maybe Sasuke talked with Hashi off-panel and Hashi told him to try for hokage?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Hashirama sealing the Juubi's tails in one move



Hashirama >>> Naruto + Kyuubi + world alliance confirmed.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> That's one way of looking at it.


Kishimoto likes those kind of things.
Sasuke wanting to be Hokage has a reason and what is better than an Uchiha befriend of Uzumaki? It's befriend of a Senju too 

sasusaku shall set the Uchiha x Senju deal lol


----------



## God Movement (May 22, 2013)

So the cause of Naruto and Sasuke's final battle is going to be over the position of Hokage?

Hmm.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama >>> Naruto + Kyuubi + world alliance confirmed.



he only put a barrier around it.it seems to be a mistake by T.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> he only put a barrier around it.it seems to be a mistake by T.



Did more than anyone else has, yet.


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2013)

My mouth is still open from laughing over the spoilers as I am typing this


----------



## Evil (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> he only put a barrier around it.it seems to be a mistake by T.



Think, Sound Four Barrier during invasion arc.


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

Well honestly Im not to sad about the whole Hashi sealing and supressing Juubi. I had a feeling that the Juubi would be put out of commission temporarily so everyone can have their match ups. With Naruto Kyuubi Mode acting up. He might have to recalibrate it. I guess Obito Might really gave to use Edo tensei. because there is no tension for the good guys with this development. But I believe Sasuke is going to take lead in this fight while Naruto heals and rest up Even minato told naruto sit back and rest up because his friend is comming.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 22, 2013)

Kishi's Hashirama wank is getting ridiculous. Sealing the Juubi? 

Just disgusting. I don't even think Kubo himself could pull shit like this.


----------



## Penance (May 22, 2013)

Zaru said:


> My mouth is still open from laughing over the spoilers as I am typing this



Old god powers...


----------



## God Movement (May 22, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Kishi's Hashirama wank is getting ridiculous. Sealing the Juubi?
> 
> Just disgusting. I don't even think Kubo himself could pull shit like this.



It's just temporary, clearly.


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

Evil said:


> Think, Sound Four Barrier during invasion arc.



wait...the barrier the sound 4 put up when Orochimaru fought Hiruzen.... ???

phew....


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Fay said:


> Maybe Sasuke talked with Hashi off-panel and Hashi told him to try for hokage?


Hashi: Feel like tryingg for Hokage
Sasuke: Nah, that's Naruto's dream that'd be trol......
Hashi: 


AoshiKun said:


> Kishimoto likes those kind of things.
> Sasuke wanting to be Hokage has a reason and what is better than an Uchiha befriend of Uzumaki? It's befriend of a Senju too
> 
> sasusaku shall set the Uchiha x Senju deal lol



Incoming natural Rikudous GG everyone gg.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 22, 2013)

This is worse naruto arc this destroyed naruto completely from story writing point of view.This arc is l has been written by 12 year old maybe lower the twist are just lol so poor. Sasuek character is just comical.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke for Hokage!!! 

Naruto can be Rikudou Sennin


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke: "I am going to be the next Hokage"
Naruto: "Oh please Sasuke, please. That's the only thing going for me, take that away I got nothing"


----------



## Annabella (May 22, 2013)

Team7 reunion feels so rushed, it's like Sasuke never left 

At least we get to see him fight now, I reckon EMS will be enough, doubt he'll get rinnegan. 

also, where is Jeanne  she needs to be here 



Yagami1211 said:


> Sakura : Did you think I couldn't catch up to you ?
> Do you take me for some useless woman ?
> 
> There's no way, I, Sakura, student of the great Tsunade, could be this weak !
> ...


Sakura fans should be happy .


----------



## Ofkinheimer (May 22, 2013)

I'm laughing my ass off at Sakura finally getting a power up at the end of the story.


----------



## Sango-chan (May 22, 2013)

What if they both share the title of Hokage xD


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 22, 2013)

I mean just what the fuck is up with this?

Sasuke wanting to be Hokage? Are you fucking serious? After the shit he pulled against Konoha and even the entire Shinobi World?

What in the flying fuck!?

Now I can say for certain. Naruto >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke.

Sasuke's character is just horrible


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

So EMS Sasuke = SM? Sakura = BM Naruto?


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke as Hokage, very surreal


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> Sasuke: "I am going to be the next Hokage"
> Naruto: "Oh please Sasuke, please. That's the only thing going for me, take that away I got nothing"



being a Hokage was never Sasuke goal,and he never really cared for the village as his clan came first in anything(left the village,attacked his teammates,tried to kill kakashi and Sakura,wanted to destroy the village and expressed it continuously ever since he awakened the MS etc...)
even now, wanting to protect the village after changing his mind due to Hashiramas speech,dosent equal to wanting to become a Hokage .Its just too rushed.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Edo Madara said:


> Sasuke for Hokage!!!
> 
> Naruto can be Rikudou Sennin


Eh.....


Jad said:


> Sasuke: "I am going to be the next Hokage"
> Naruto: "Oh please Sasuke, please. That's the only thing going for me, take that away I got nothing"


Sasuke trolling. 


Annabella said:


> Team7 reunion feels so rushed, it's like Sasuke never left
> 
> At least we get to see him fight now, I reckon EMS will be enough, doubt he'll get rinnegan.
> 
> ...



Like I said, long fap sessions to his pictures.

Also when is this chapter coming out I've almost stayed up all night for this thing.


----------



## Garfield (May 22, 2013)

. . . I wonder if Kishi is trolling...is the manga ending in a couple months...?


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> So EMS Sasuke = SM? Sakura = BM Naruto?



God I wish I could neg you so bad....but your just stating the inevitable truth.


----------



## Gunners (May 22, 2013)

Jokes aside Sasuke's desire to be Hokage will probably fuel their rematch. He has his vision of how the village should be ( which is unknown) however Naruto and the existing villages will get in the way of him doing what he feels is necessary to honour his brother. I wonder if root will support him, that could make things interesting.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> I mean just what the fuck is up with this?
> 
> Sasuke wanting to be Hokage? Are you fucking serious? After the shit he pulled against Konoha and even the entire Shinobi World?
> 
> ...



Naruto's character took a total crash-and-burn this chapter as well. Sasuke comes back and he just reduces their friendship to petty jealousy immediately.


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Sasuke trolling.



I really think he's serious. Look at his grumpy face in the last panels :33


----------



## Mizura (May 22, 2013)

Hahahahah! Let me join all those of you who are laughing! 

Omg, this is amazing! Even Kubo doesn't troll THIS badly! One minute Sasuke suddenly decides that he wants to destroy Konoha, the next he suddenly decides he wants to become Hokage. What is this? I can't even think of a suitable analogy for how quickly he changes his mind.

Bahahah! Thanks for the good laugh Kishimoto! At least the series is really funny now.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> So EMS Sasuke = SM? Sakura = BM Naruto?



Something is seriously wrong with that equation.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 22, 2013)

Damn, manga is ending for reals. 15 - 20 chapters tops.


----------



## ch1p (May 22, 2013)

I answered a thread today about how Sasuke will be PUNISHED for everything he's done.

PUNISHED.


----------



## Garfield (May 22, 2013)

This is the Izanami cast onto these people right?




It's the Izanami..............



fuck


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

Naruto's kyuubi mode malfunctioning could lead him to taking the back burner to this fight right for abit so Sasuke can finally show the fuck off with ems after over 200 chapters. Kishi jsut better not fuck up the EMS hax. That is all.


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Hahahahah! Let me join all those of you who are laughing!
> 
> Omg, this is amazing! Even Kubo doesn't troll THIS badly! One minute Sasuke suddenly decides that he wants to destroy Konoha, the next he suddenly decides he wants to become Hokage. What is this? I can't even think of a suitable analogy for how quickly he changes his mind.
> 
> Bahahah! Thanks for the good laugh Kishimoto! At least the series is really funny now.



Thankfully we still have epic mangaka like the one writing 7 Seeds 

That being said, I kinda want Sauce to become hokage


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Fay said:


> I really think he's serious. Look at his grumpy face in the last panels :33



The man has trolled Naruto with a straight face before. Clearly hasn't lost his touch.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> God I wish I could neg you so bad....but your just stating the inevitable truth.


Perhaps I should change to SM Sakura > EMS Sasuke = Bm Naruto


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

OHHH it makes sense now....

Hashirama entered Sasuke's dream and planted the idea of him being Hokage inside of his brain. Inception~ Ok, I got it. Easy, makes sense.


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke will be Hokage
Naruto will be the Roaming Sage.


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2013)

So how is Sakura on par with naruto and sasuke and sasuke is funny like Kohona would choose him over anyone as hokage. Always an awful character one second he wants to destroy Kohona now be hokage.


----------



## Garfield (May 22, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Damn, manga is ending for reals. 15 - 20 chapters tops.


I'm thinking like 10 or less. What else is left from the basic goal of manga? Reuniting? Becoming friends again? Naruto uniting everyone in the world? Defeating the biggest badass Madara+Juubi+Obito supervillain? Reviving the old dead ala Goku to come save the world? Naruto x Sakura almost canon-ish?

It's all completed now. Nothing's left but ending the war and going home. And by the looks of it, shouldn't take more than 3-4 chapters.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Fay said:


> Thankfully we still have epic mangaka like the one writing 7 Seeds
> 
> That being said, I kinda want Sauce to become hokage



No, bad Fay.


----------



## God Movement (May 22, 2013)

Gabe said:


> So how is Sakura on par with naruto and sasuke and sasuke is funny like Kohona would choose him over anyone as hokage. Always an awful character



Because Kishi pulled a power-up out of his ass because he wrote Sakura into a corner power wise  and it's too late to go back now.


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Jad said:


> OHHH it makes sense now....
> 
> Hashirama entered Sasuke's dream and planted the idea of him being Hokage inside of his brain. Inception~ Ok, I got it. Easy, makes sense.



I really think Hashi has something to do with this .


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 22, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto's character took a total crash-and-burn this chapter as well. Sasuke comes back and he just reduces their friendship to petty jealousy immediately.



Yeah, I know that, Naruto ever since he lolhyperventilated because of Sasuke lost all of my respect.

But Sasuke??? Fucking Sasuke man...


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Damn, manga is ending for reals. 15 - 20 chapters tops.



I seriously thought we had a year left but this chapter is so fucking rushed and awful....

Were going to get ripped out of a lot of explanations now. The rest of Obito's story explaining Mist? Nope. Madara's side explaining the RS stuff? Nope. Orochimaru's history? Nope. 

Kishi is plummeting fast.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 22, 2013)

The funny thing is that I predicted Sasuke acting this way weeks ago, was completely serious, and I'm still shocked. Definitely laughing.


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

Naruto: Damn you Sasuke....First you take my bitch. Then you take my job...What next you gonna take the manga from me.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 22, 2013)

Wai wai wai wai wai wait a goddamn minute!

Sakura got a powerup?


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2013)

Seems rushed Kishi really wants to end this


----------



## Treerone (May 22, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Hahahahah! Let me join all those of you who are laughing!
> 
> Omg, this is amazing! Even Kubo doesn't troll THIS badly! One minute Sasuke suddenly decides that he wants to destroy Konoha, the next he suddenly decides he wants to become Hokage. What is this? I can't even think of a suitable analogy for how quickly he changes his mind.
> 
> Bahahah! Thanks for the good laugh Kishimoto! At least the series is really funny now.


Not really supporting Kishi on this since Sasuke is a shitstain on an already mediocre series but did you miss the multiple chapters where Sasuke was questioning what he was doing? IT wasn't as instant as you're making it out to be.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 22, 2013)

This is quite possibly the stupidest chapter in the history of stupid _Naruto_ chapters...

Sasuke gunning for Hokage? Ugh. Juubi continuing to be made a mockery of? Eughhhhh. Pairing bait? Fuuuu. Sakura suddenly revealing power on par with her master out of the motherfucking blue?












Fuck this chapter. In fact, fuck this series as a whole.


----------



## Garfield (May 22, 2013)

Just imagine the looks on Obito and Kakashi's faces when they return. The war will have been over and the battlefield will have been deserted and they'll be like, "Wtf, how long were we away for  ?"


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto: Damn you Sasuke....First you take my bitch. Then you take my job...What next you gonna take the manga from me.



Sasuke: *points to title credits*
Naruto: "Sonuva bitch. "


----------



## -JT- (May 22, 2013)

These spoilers... I just don't know what to make of them


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2013)

Remember the reaction to "A woman's heart is as fickle as an autumn sky"?

I think this surpasses that


----------



## Mizura (May 22, 2013)

Fay said:


> Thankfully we still have epic mangaka like the one writing 7 Seeds
> 
> That being said, I kinda want Sauce to become hokage


I wish the 7 Seeds chapters would come out faster. 

That said, I haven't looked forward to a Naruto chapter this much in a long time (though I don't mean this as a compliment). So much lulz in store. I can't Wait to see all the funny pics everybody comes up with. Just how many characters did Kishimoto troll this chapter? BD



> Remember the reaction to "A woman's heart is as fickle as an autumn sky"?
> 
> I think this surpasses that


Sasuke certainly proved that his manly heart is much more fickle than anything Sakura can come up with.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (May 22, 2013)

I can't believe Kishi will let Sasuke reenter the village/alliance without some sort of heavy price/penalty/sacrifice.

At this point, Oro being the final villain is looking more and more likely.  Madara will get resealed with the rest of the other dead hokages after a heavy battle.  His plans may have been what set the story in motion but his beef begins and ends with Hashirama.  

The only way I see a serious fight happening between Naruto and Sasuke is by having Oro sneaking in a chance to takeover Sasuke's body when he's weakened or something.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 22, 2013)

It's obvious Sakura will use Byakugo.  Tsunade stated that only medical ninjas who've mastered it can enter direct combat.


----------



## ed17 (May 22, 2013)

adee said:


> Just imagine the looks on Obito and Kakashi's faces when they return. The war will have been over and the battlefield will have been deserted and they'll be like, "Wtf, how long were we away for  ?"



Obito : Look Kakashi, this is what you really desired, isn't it? your precious students reuniting

Kakashi : *slashing all of them*


----------



## notBowen (May 22, 2013)

This is the stupidest fucking thing that has ever happened in this manga.

If this ends with Sasuke and Naruto about to fight each other in a friendly duel without any closure...

GOOD LORD.


----------



## Magician (May 22, 2013)

You guys are all idiots, Kishi turned this into a clever gag manga and gets no support. I am disappoint. 

Dat Kishi.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 22, 2013)

I'm starting to seriously hope that all this is actually Infinite Tsukiyomi, and whoever the final villain is reveals that all the recent developments were just an illusion, because everything happening as it did within the past year's worth of chapters was simply too retarded to be for real.

So, trolling-wise, how would you rank: Kubo, Mashima, and Kishimoto?


----------



## Chausie (May 22, 2013)

This is amazing.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

Orochimaru, save me from this chapter! 

If he really turns good though .....


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 22, 2013)

I just can't stand how can everyone make a fool out of the Juubi.

Obito and Madara make a fool out of him.
Naruto makes a fool out of him.
Killer Bee makes a fool out of him.
Fodders with V1 Kyuubi shroud make a fool out him.
Minato makes a fool out of him.
Hashirama makes a fool out of him.


----------



## Akahime (May 22, 2013)

I'm actually quite fed up . I'd love it for Sakura to be on par with them. But not like this. It just doesn't make any sense. It's just bad writing imo.

''Do you think I am a useless woman''

Well you pretty much were up till now.I mean I expected this reunion to happen but it just doesn't feel right. Meh.

Edit: And that too, The juubi is a complete joke. Menacing monster we should all be afraid of? Not even close.


----------



## solid-soul (May 22, 2013)

kishi cannot be stop


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

I never really cared for the whole reveal of Tobi and Obito. To me, this chapter is the biggest craziest stunt Kishi will pull. It just has too many things. Weird, eerie things. Don't ask me why, but I am scared for my safety right now...


----------



## Garfield (May 22, 2013)

ed17 said:


> Obito : Look Kakashi, this is what you really desired, isn't it? your precious students reuniting
> 
> Kakashi : *slashing all of them*


Kakashi has better excitement from Icha Icha Tactics than this bullshit drama.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 22, 2013)

This is terrible. I've seen better fan fiction than this chapter.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 22, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Wai wai wai wai wai wait a goddamn minute!
> 
> Sakura got a powerup?



Yes! she demonstrated is quite often last few 100 chapters
the great power of invisibility


----------



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

notBowen said:


> This is the stupidest fucking thing that has ever happened in this manga.
> 
> If this ends with Sasuke and Naruto about to fight each other in a friendly duel without any closure...
> 
> GOOD LORD.



Don't jinx it mate, many have said the same about Sauce and Naruto battling for hokage many weeks ago .


----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)

Like I cant believe Hashirama is supressing the Juubi, With such ease


----------



## Kuromaku (May 22, 2013)

You know, back when people were making joke predictions about the manga in order to exaggerate how bad it was, it was funny reading them. Hell, I even made a few myself. But now...But now...It's not so funny anymore.

Oh fucking hell. At least I can go up to all the apologists and mock the shit out of them./silver lining


----------



## Amanda (May 22, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> I just can't stand how can everyone make a fool out of the Juubi.
> 
> Obito and Madara make a fool out of him.
> Naruto makes a fool out of him.
> ...




He's the god to begin all and end all. His return signs the end of the world.

Expect when it doesn't.

Madara and Obito treat it almost patronizingly.


----------



## -JT- (May 22, 2013)

I'm happy for Sakura's go in the spotlight, but I hope it's not an asspull. Some solid genjutsu or slug summoning would be cool, but nothing on Tsunade's level, not when Kishimoto has made her so ridiculously incompetent recently...

But Sasuke fighting side by side with them?  Awful, awful writing, I'm sorry. This redemption of his is so much worse than Nagato's. At least he had a redemption=death trope.
Everyone just cheering and smiling as an international criminal waltzes onto the scene to help out... 
Last time Naruto saw Sasuke, he said that they both had to fight each other and both had to die


----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)

Akahime said:


> I'm actually quite fed up . I'd love it for Sakura to be on par with them. But not like this. It just doesn't make any sense. It's just bad writing imo.
> 
> ''Do you think I am a useless woman''
> 
> Well you pretty much were up till now.I mean I expected this reunion to happen but it just doesn't feel right. Meh.


It's because Kishimoto spent more time with Obito's BS than Team 7 reunion.
WTF was that.


----------



## Marsala (May 22, 2013)

notBowen said:


> This is the stupidest fucking thing that has ever happened in this manga.
> 
> If this ends with Sasuke and Naruto about to fight each other in a friendly duel without any closure...
> 
> GOOD LORD.



Don't worry, it will end with them linking their fingers. It's been foreshadowed twice.


----------



## -JT- (May 22, 2013)

Actually, I just burst out laughing  Maybe Kishimoto's jumped ship and decided he wants to make Naruto a comedy manga


----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)

Pain In The Ass said:


> This is terrible. I've seen better fan fiction than this chapter.



I've seen similar.


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

Here


----------



## Akahime (May 22, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> It's because Kishimoto spent more time with Obito's BS than Team 7 reunion.
> WTF was that.



You are right. I mean for god sake Sakura, Sasuke tried to kill you eventhough I expect Sasuke to be forgiven/accepted again by them, they basicly don't even give a shit he was a criminal . It's like: O hai Sasuke welcome back! Oh you want to be Hokage? Well not if i become hokage first herpderp.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 22, 2013)

I remember the response of the forums when that chapter with Naruto saying that he and Sasuke would die together was about to come out and we got spoilers. Taken out of context, the big quotes caused everyone to go batshit. I can only pray that just as with that chapter, the real thing is not nearly so stupid.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 22, 2013)

I hope Kishi reads that huge feedback from his fans and realize the shit he had done  Because he does seem to know some of the things such as Obito's reason and Sakura.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

The last arc in the manga to be well written was the Jiraya /pain sequence and what follows right till the pain invasion arc(bad ending for Nagato in my opinion though).
After that it all went downhill.


----------



## Garfield (May 22, 2013)

Page 3 onwards aren't apparently...


----------



## Marsala (May 22, 2013)

*You win, Kishi. You win. I give up.*

This chapter is for just throwing up your hands and laughing.


----------



## solid-soul (May 22, 2013)

kishi proving once again why he is number one.
one piece and bleach aren't trying anymore, naruto will be remember for all time


----------



## Edo Madara (May 22, 2013)

This looks like it was all Kurama here with the Bijudama.


----------



## Cyclonic (May 22, 2013)

Lol convert to onepiece


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2013)

Seems naruto is able to sense others not just evil intentions in bm


----------



## Kuromaku (May 22, 2013)

I can't tell whether I want to laugh or cry. I think I might do both.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 22, 2013)

The chapter so far is awesome. 

Except for the Kushina and Sakura part.


----------



## Recaso (May 22, 2013)

I am sad and angry. Really didn't expect Kyuubi cloak on minato, BS. And Sasuke as hokage? Now i am lauging and crying. Jeezus, atleast madara and Hashirama was funny.


----------



## Jad (May 22, 2013)

*Got my Gai and Lee panel.*

Got my Gai and Lee Panel, checked and thrown in the bag. Cool beans.


----------



## Jotun (May 22, 2013)

Kishi is seriously just gonna end this after all of the Sasuke drama. I knew he was going to have to get TNJ'd, but this still leaves a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 22, 2013)

It's like all the worst possible ideas the fans have come up with over the years have been vomited out through Kishimoto's fingers into the manga.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 22, 2013)

OH wow....Kishi actually had Minato compare Sakura to Kushina ????


Edit: Not that I mind, but why did the mods closed two pairing threads when it allowed NH to open several of them when it gloated for the past few weeks?


----------



## kidgogeta (May 22, 2013)

Sigh... its gonna be a rough week of shipping wars.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 22, 2013)

I am already starting to see the double standards when it comes to those pairing wars from the mods ....


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 22, 2013)

I don't even have anything to say. I don't feel anything right now. 


Don't really feel like venturing out of this thread.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

hashirama used RS sealing jutsu.
and it seems its a sage jutsu or sage powered jutsu.
perhaps Hashirama sage mode is the one RS himself possessed?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 22, 2013)

Sasuke wants to become hokage now..... even better with no god damn redemption !!! 

Sakura real power after 600 chapters !?..... yeah kishi you really know how to write a heroine and woman character

Minato useing BIjuu Mode ? I could understand him haveing the kyuubi chakra but when did he get Bijuu Mode in the death god BS ?? 

Also this means that Naruto is going to battle Sasuke for the hokage seat ,  a lame ass friendship battle without the killing intent  wow amazing 

Naruto the one to convince sasuke and bring him back to the village ? Hell no retcon it was Hashirama

Kishi is going full retarded now , you tought Tobi reveal and his Tnj is bad wait to see this shit


----------



## Lovely (May 22, 2013)

I mistakenly thought Kishi was done with trolling pairings. 




Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I am already starting to see the double standards when it comes to those pairing wars from the mods ....



I'm sure they're going to make a general pairing discussion thread as they've been doing for awhile now.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (May 22, 2013)

This... chapter...

I don't even know what to say. I'm 50% laughing and 50% not believing what I just read.
Kishi, what's going on?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 22, 2013)

*so no word for naruto*


This looks like it was all Kurama here with the Bijudama.

 i guess sakura and kiba is special


----------



## Gortef (May 22, 2013)

Oh lord this chapter. Minato rises the bar once again, this guy really is something. But the best parts might be Sasukes nonchalant declaration to become a Hokage out of a sudden plus everyones reaction to that and Hashirama & Madara short interaction.


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

ignoring him completely .


----------



## sole (May 22, 2013)

*Terrible chapter*

Asspull power for Minato

Sasuke thinking he's going to become Hokage after all the crap he's done 

Naruto saying Sakura's his girlfriend. (What happened to Hinata?)

Anyway, the arrival of the Hokages was a bit of a let down. I was expecting a bit dramatic arrival and dramatic reactions from Gai, Konoha ninjas, and others. There was none of that

Whole chapter felt pretty silly too


----------



## queen of waterfalls (May 22, 2013)

new chapter is pure shit


----------



## Tasq21 (May 22, 2013)

lol
just lol!




.....and where the heck are oro and suigetsu???xD


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 22, 2013)

I'm not sure what I'm most annoyed about: Minato undermining Naruto's accomplishment by effortlessly going into BM or Kishi's dreadful treatment of Hinata and women in general. I've never really wanted to comment on pairings before, but this is becoming downright offensive.


----------



## son_michael (May 22, 2013)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I am already starting to see the double standards when it comes to those pairing wars from the mods ....



THIS



Naru Hina moment? threads are allowed in Telegrams

Naru Saku moment? Threads are banned


double standards ftw


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 22, 2013)

Sakura is getting a power up (and by extension that makes Tsunade stronger too)!!!

It did feel like it came out of nowhere, but if Minato has BM, why can't Sakura have a power up? 

This chapter felt a bit fan written though. I want to see Tsunade again!


----------



## Bissen (May 22, 2013)

WHERE ARE THE (Hashi x Mads) EDIT THREADS?! 

Wow, suddenly a whole lot happened in this manga! 



> This chapter felt a bit fan written though. I want to see Tsunade again!



Yes... Yes!


----------



## ice77 (May 22, 2013)

Hahah and when you thought they could not hax kages anymore. 

Here we go. Minato who had no training somehow converted the second half of Kyuubi to be his bitch. He without training easilly got cloaked like it was nothing. And when you thought that his characters was smartly written and all about speed and seals and all that he gets a needles powerup. 

Why? Seriously what kind of writing is this? I don't even. 

Not to mention Sasuke just lost all the edge he had at the moment. Considering the situation he should remain a villain of this story. At least if hated and spychotic it made more sense than him trying to steal Naruto's dream. 

How in the world does this make any sense? And when you thouyght this was a decent manga to read once in a while it stops carring making sense. 

Also Oro, Karin and Suigetsu seem to be late.


----------



## jux (May 22, 2013)

This chapter managed to singularly ruin the entire manga.

We've had 200 chapters of Naruto following Sasuke around, foreshadowing that Naruto will be apart of his redemption or that there will a spectacular fight between the two of them as enemies. Next minute, Sasuke is good and wants to be Hokage. It completely negates the point of Naruto's contribution to the story. What was the point of Naruto hyperventilating? Telling Sasuke that they would die together? Karin being thrown under the bridge? Sakura trying to kill Sasuke? This was the entire focus of part 2 and it's been blown out of the water in a single chapter. Every single theme, foreshadow, plot point and "development". 

The renewal of the love triangle shit between Naruto/Sasuke/Sakura/Hinata/even Ino. What the hell is the point of that? Either pick a pairing and attempt to develop it or just completely leave it alone. 

And Sasuke doing a complete 180 and wanting to be Hokage? Totally inconsistent with his character. What was the point of Madara's influence on him and turning into a villian for an entire arc? 

The final arc has a shitload of the old Hokages being brought back to life to defeat the final villian, minimizing any contribution the rest of rookie 9 had. Then making them completely hax was just completely awful. 

I know Kishi wants to finish Naruto and that Naruto has been pretty crap for a while, but this just plunged it into the depths of manure. Kishi didn't even have the audacity to wrap up plot points with justice. There was nothing victorious or cathartic about Team 7 reuniting. There was absolutely no point of tension within the fight. It's just one awful rushed shitty blow out of a resolution.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 22, 2013)

Man, this chapter is a shitstorm in and of itself 

Kyuubi Mode Minato, Sasuke wants to be Hokage, NaruSaku still exists, Sakura is relevant again, and Team 7 is going Tag team for the first time in ages.

I could hardly process it all


----------



## Bontakun (May 22, 2013)

This goddamn chapter man, this goddamn chapter!  :rofl

Kishimoto you fucking troll! Kishimoto, ruining his own themes since nine ninety nine  :rofl


----------



## MrCatalyst (May 22, 2013)

Why did I have hope in Kishi to not turn his manga into complete shit? It was already bad enough.


----------



## Bontakun (May 22, 2013)

Oh he restored all his themes (except NH) at the end. Sweet.

-new generation surpassing the old? hell yeah, that Sakura. check.
-the ninja system and village system is flawed? sasuke still realized that. check.
-hard work surpasses genius? sakura again 

Kishimoto banzai!


----------



## Animaeon (May 22, 2013)

I find it hilarious that the opinions on this chapters are so divided. It's either the worst or the best chapter of 2013.

Personally, the chapter had way too many weird plot developments, that I can't completely agree with. Kishi trying to tease the shippers again, instead of just taking one side and be done with it. Minato being sugarcoated by an asspull, which destroy Naruto's uniqueness and overshadows other characters. Sasuke wanting to be the Hokage, makes him look like a spoiled brat ruining someone else's birthday... and going back for the cake.

Best thing is to just laugh it off and go along, just to see where this will take us. The Madara and Hashirama moment was golden though.


----------



## Rider of The Lightning (May 22, 2013)

I started to laugh at the page with Sasuke wanting to become Hokage,that was just...freaking weird.
And,anyway,could Sasuke at least tell he is sorry to the guy who made Sasuke not become a assasination target for long,and never gave up on him?Huh?


----------



## Alicia (May 22, 2013)

my god this day is fucking hilarious.

First the xBox One fiasco and now this chapter


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2013)

What the hell? How did Minato go full cloak? Did Sasuke just seriously changed his mind again and is a good guy now? This was the WTF part. The Juubi i just don't even know anymore.

I just    at Kishi just stroking that pairing dick, I thought Naruto finally saw Hinata as his GF, and now he claims Sakura 
Well is not like a care for which girl Naruto reallly ends up with but this is Hilarious 

Hashirama and Madara's interaction was actually funny


----------



## Bontakun (May 22, 2013)

Can someone explain why Madara's just hanging around while the Juubi is getting pwned?


----------



## MinuGaHana (May 22, 2013)

More teasers and hints that kishi intends to make Naruto the second sage of the six paths.


----------



## MinuGaHana (May 22, 2013)

Minato can go full cloak because when he sealed the kyuubi inside naruto he only sealed half of the kyuubi's chakra , and sealed the other half inside of him using the 'dead demon consuming seal' (shiki fujin), before he died. 
So the edo tensei Minato can got full cloak :3


----------



## MinuGaHana (May 22, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Obito and Kakashi will hug in upcoming chapters, I can feel it in my bones.



If they do really hug and make up I'll be torn between being incredibly happy and also wanting to kick kishi in the face for not sticking to his guns and leaving Obito as the messed up evil character he has become.


----------



## takL (May 22, 2013)

my prediction fell apart.....

WSJ preview from ohana
"the inevitable destiny!! the fated rival(/s?)!!
Sasuke at last got to the field!! and Naruto will...!?"


----------



## akira_knight (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> naruto finally gets the second half of the bijuu chakra and i expect Sasuke and the others to arrive as well.


My prediction!


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 22, 2013)

DAYUM...i called that shit Sasuke wants to be Hokage xD saw that shit coming, narusasu fight still coming.
btw LOVED Madara's reaction  
Bijuu Minato...but he still hasn't delivered the present...
everyone's here dammit I'm glad I didn't end up having to to wait for them  (looks like Suigetsu ran away though 
bummer, and then where's Karin...? oh well, hopefully these will be answered next week, 
all in all AWESOME chapter, best in a long time!
EDIT: oshit and Oro is gone too!  FV ftw


----------



## KyuubiFan (May 22, 2013)

It has been a while - not long, mind you - since I was disgusted at every page of the chapter. But this trolling has surpassed them all 

First the retcon, now the reignition of the pairing wars... what's next?


----------



## Looniie (May 22, 2013)

Wondering if Minato gonna give to Naruto the rest of that Kyuubi chakra in the end


----------



## extinction (May 22, 2013)

Wow, one of my absurd predictions came true (i.e. Sasuke aiming for Hokage), although I thought he was gonna say it after the war, but still.

Minato is the only thing that happened in this chapter.


----------



## gershwin (May 22, 2013)

What bothers me the most is absence of reaction to Hiruzen`s words about Orochimaru. Isn`t he supposed to be dead? Isn`t he supposed to be evil?
Everyone are okey with it lol.


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2013)

Minato's just too good.

And dat Team 7 reunion


----------



## extinction (May 22, 2013)

gershwin said:


> Everyone are okey with it lol.


And that's why Kishi manages to get away with his bad writing moments since time immemorial 

Sasuke's is arguable, but Orochimaru's change of heart has been my top WTF moment for a while now.


----------



## warp drive (May 22, 2013)

F-ing love this chapter! 
I wonder how Naruto is planning to get everyone to acknowledge Sasuke. 
I wonder what Sakura can do. I wonder what Sasuke can do and how he will fight along team 7. I hope we stay away from the Obito-Kakshi circle of love for the rest of the manga.


----------



## GaijanGeisha (May 22, 2013)

I can't wait till someone makes a set, avvy, gif, e.t.c. featuring Shikamaru's wtf face


----------



## takL (May 22, 2013)

Madara: ive been waiting for you, hashiramaaaah!
hash: you can wait (/ill do u later).
Madara: ...
hash: I’ll stop 10b first!! 
pff...the guy hasn’t changed. after all we don’t speak the same language.... 
hash: cos its running toward us, u see...


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 22, 2013)

aha Tobirama giving dat praise...Minato really thinks he's badass pfft
rereading this ch., not much really happened...though that barrier was cool
hang on, how did Hiruzen get there before Orochimaru...that makes me wonder, is Hiruzen at full power now...I don't think dead bodies are restricted by old age...
also just noticed Hashi did slightly more werk :>
more importantly, after all these measures have been taken, does this mean it's Mada v the world now...?


----------



## Rai (May 22, 2013)

OMG, Sasuke's character in part 2 sucks. 

Kishimoto ruined Sasuke's character.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 22, 2013)

THIS

FUCKING

CHAPTER

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mateush (May 22, 2013)

Awesome chapter! Madara's reaction was one of the best I have seen. Minato looks almost identical to Naruto now, lol. 

I'm with these guys about Naruto will become Rikudou's successor or whatever. He'll first need to able to tnj Sasuke, then all other guys. I would be okay with Sasuke being the Hokage, if Kishi does it right. It'll be exactly like what Rikudou or his younger son wished for: One day people will able to understand each one more.


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 22, 2013)

my reaction to the chapter could best be described as this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[​


----------



## p4v (May 22, 2013)

Hello! 

I've just registered to share my thoughts on this controversial chapter that casts doubts on everything what we've seen so far.

It seems the majority of people complain about Minato having the power-up, but personally I think that everyone who has access to either half of Kyuubi chakra is capable of transforming into Kyuubi Chakra Mode. So it is definitely logical. However, it is also significant to mention that there is no way that Minato would go 1 step further into Bijuu Mode because he simply does not possess the beast.

How am I certain that it is only Chakra Mode? I can tell by the seal symbol on his chest. Bijuu Mode has the seal which opens out into complete, dark, circles. Besides, it is logically reasonable that we asume Kyuubi makes a difference in power after all. What would be the point of having the fox when you can achieve the best form without him, lmao 

About Sasuke...that is one random confession. Ten years of developing his characters, and all of it ruined in 1 chapter. "Yo bros, I know that I used to be obsessed with revenge and meanwhile killed some of yours folks, and later I wanted to kill ya all, but now I wish to become a hokage, and anyway, I don't want to hear what you have to say, to cut it short - deal with it".


----------



## warp drive (May 22, 2013)

p4v said:


> Hello!
> 
> About Sasuke...that is one random confession. Ten years of developing his characters, and all of it ruined in 1 chapter. "Yo bros, I know that I used to be obsessed with revenge and meanwhile killed some of yours folks, and later I wanted to kill ya all, but now I wish to become a hokage, and anyway, I don't want to hear what you have to say, to cut it short - deal with it".



With regard to Sasuke?s plot, it is obvious you do not bother to follow the story line and just focus on the pretty pictures. From young age, Sasuke was deprive of his family, clan, and even information.  Sasuke?s change of mind is dictated by the information he acquires with regard to his clan and his brother legacy. His goal formulates with the data he obtains?nothing more. Deal with it haters. Sasuke character is consistent by information/facts.


----------



## p4v (May 22, 2013)

warp drive said:


> Sasuke?s change of mind is dictated by the information he acquires with regard to his clan and his brother legacy. His goal formulates with the data he obtains?nothing more. Deal with it haters. Sasuke character is consistent by information/facts.



Sasuke changes his judgements like a madman. His words about not listening anyone won't help him to be acknowledged by people either. Sasuke could have said something like "I know that no words will justify my choices, but I hope the deeds I'm going to perform will prove that I'm worthy to become a hokage". Unfortunately, Kishimoto decided to leave Sasuke as a *** instead.


----------



## MrCatalyst (May 22, 2013)

The chapter in one picture:


----------



## takL (May 22, 2013)

add more from ohanas script:

Madara: ive been waiting for you!! hashiramaaaah!!!
hash: you can wait (/ill do u later)!!!
Madara: ...(blank)
hash: I'll stop 10b first!!
Madara: pff...the guy hasn't changed. after all we don't speak the same language.... 
hash: *cos its running toward us, u see...*

tobirama: you(=minato) are quick in pre-emptive action as well.

hash: furthermore, Ill personally add~~ senpo mjojinmon!! seal ten!!

Lee: a red barrier (/magic square)...!?
Guy: that's what said to be 10 times stronger than shishienshin...the barrier that takes 4 hokage shinobis!
hash: now it cant move easily.

hash: im glad that you(=sasuke and naruto) long to be hokage so much but  you are taking your sweet time! 
knead ur chaka while u can ! 
we‘ll knock it down with  a broadside assault!


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 22, 2013)

*[EDIT] How LRoS read this chapter*

Letting out my depression...

Read right to left.



*Spoiler*: __ 













*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Octavian (May 22, 2013)

10/10 would read again


----------



## Hero of Shadows (May 22, 2013)

I'd say 95% but that's just me nitpicking  great edit.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 22, 2013)

Octavian said:


> 10/10 would read again


Thanks man.



Hero of Shadows said:


> I'd say 95% but that's just me nitpicking  great edit.



How could I do better the lacking 5%?


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 22, 2013)

I enjoyed this chapter. What I didn't enjoy was Sasuke declaring to become Hokage. Knowing Kishi's crush on his own fictional character, he's going to make it happen. He'll piss off a lot of people, including me, if someone other than Naruto becomes Hokage.


----------



## Yaaay (May 22, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> I find it hilarious that the opinions on this chapters are so divided. It's either the worst or the best chapter of 2013.



I honestly think it was one of the better chapters but it has been executed poorly. This is just going way too fast. Like someone else said, this doesn't feel victorious at all. Sasuke is getting in way too quickly and everybody is accepting it as if it's nothing. The suspense is just too little. This moment should have last a bit longer. (It will probably be better in the anime because they stretch everysingle moment to make it seem longer there).

That said, I don't find the idea bad. Sasuke is now 'on the good side' anyway, it was too easy. I don't mind him thinking he can and should be fixing it by his irrational train of thought. Sakura doing something finally is great as is Team 7 united, we need some freshness. I had simply hoped it would have been done a bit better, but oh well. Can't expect too much anymore.


----------



## Toby (May 22, 2013)

I came to spread the lord Kishi's message to all


----------



## Dre (May 22, 2013)

How does Minato have Kyuubi mode? Wth?


----------



## Rosi (May 22, 2013)

This chapter  It's been a long time since I read something so shitty.


----------



## Sango-chan (May 22, 2013)

I'm at a loss of words for this chapter, but I did laugh at the Rookies reactions (minus Hinata who kept her cool ) when Sauske said that he will be Hokage......


----------



## Phobos (May 22, 2013)

Character development means nothing now. Worst chapter ever.


----------



## Deathgun (May 22, 2013)

This image 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Inferno (May 22, 2013)

*What the fuck did I just read*

 

wtf kishi


----------



## SLB (May 22, 2013)

*Chapter 631. better version!!!*

Found it on another site...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SLB (May 22, 2013)

*Chapter 631. better version continued!!!!*

Again found it on another site


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stan Lee (May 22, 2013)

I laughed so hard when Sasuke said that he was going to be hokage.


----------



## sweep (May 23, 2013)

and suddenly Sakura's power level is over 9000...

Did not like NaruSaku moment.


----------



## Coldhands (May 23, 2013)

I hoped for more NaruSasu gayness


----------



## Miiami (May 23, 2013)

_Perfect chapter 10/10, Team 7 reunited finally woohoo! Hashirama and Madara,just hilarious.. Sasuke wanting to be Hokage makes perfect sense, some people just didn't understood the meaning of flashback,like always. Minato commenting on Sakura is like Kushina's wish coming true, that's what she wanted, so. And Naruto didn't stopped loving Sakura somewhere in off-panel like some people wished, how did they even made that up? 
Sakura's power-up was explained somewhere it's too long to explain, but it did made sense, thats her development.
Now I am really looking forward for team 7 teamwork! (:_


----------



## Sephero (May 23, 2013)

*Sakura isn't too bright and Hinata misses her cat.*

[sp]



[/sp]



Forgot how much fun that is.


----------



## galvao18 (May 23, 2013)

........​


----------



## rac585 (May 23, 2013)

turned that frown upside down.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (May 23, 2013)

FUCKING LOL'D 2 SECONDS IN. I still remember you, I've waited 3 years for your return on this forum, maybe more. Finally you've returned. ITACHI SOUL BLACK LIKE NAIL POLISH, BLACK LIKE NAIL POLISH


----------



## Klue (May 23, 2013)

Lol Naruto, hero pussy.


----------



## Sephero (May 23, 2013)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> FUCKING LOL'D 2 SECONDS IN. I still remember you, I've waited 3 years for your return on this forum, maybe more. Finally you've returned. ITACHI SOUL BLACK LIKE NAIL POLISH, BLACK LIKE NAIL POLISH



lol! You do remember! 

Orochimaru used Edo Tensei on me. I'm back for the final battle!


----------



## 민찬영 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (May 23, 2013)

top lel             .


----------



## Rosi (May 23, 2013)

Sephero said:


> [sp]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"but if this manga were realistic, I'd have been secretly fucking Kakashi since I was 14"

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## zuul (May 24, 2013)

Sasuke : I want to be Hokage now.
Sakura : I was super strong all along but I was hiding it.
Kishi shitting all over pairingfags.

10/10 troll, makes me pick up this thing again. I'm entertained.

I also like the bits between Hachi and Madara.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 24, 2013)

Y'know, I planned on taking a break from Naruto and simply choosing follow my favorite characters back when Sasuke made his decision last volume. Knowing that _so much_ potential was wasted with that was just jarring.  

But after this chapter, I think I'll just quit altogether. There's other things I'd like to get to, and this Juubi arc has become an apparent joke.

This from a Narutard who actually enjoyed a decent amount of the war arc


----------



## Arya Stark (May 24, 2013)

You guys are all late this manga stopped being good since the end of Pain arc. 
Just laugh at trolls and enjoy the ride, this is a comedy manga in disguise.


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 24, 2013)

^ I admit I thought people were exaggerating when they said how bad Kishi's writing got over time.  I though it wasn't that bad, but then 631 happened. A chapter full of asspulls. Now, I am in this for the laughs too and have zero expectations for future chapters.


----------



## Quintessential (May 24, 2013)

When did Minato put the kunai out on the sea? Just now or years ago?


----------



## takL (May 24, 2013)

"in my mind sasuke isnt a chara to take konoha's side therefore sasuke wanting to be hokage is fake"
"in my mind sakura isnt a chara to turn strong therefore sakura upgrading herself is fake"
"in my mind madara isnt a chara to serve as comic relief therefore madara acting like a puppy reunited with its owner after long is fake" 
"in my mind hinata is the chara to marry naruto  therefore minato comparing saukra to kushina is fake"
"in my mind naruto is the manga that shouldnt go like this therefore kish is a bad writer" 

i didnt know obitos logic was so widely applicable!


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 24, 2013)

*Chapter 631 edited*

[sp=I don't know how to use tags, or give credit for others' work][/sp]


----------



## KevKev (May 24, 2013)

Ernie? Is that you?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 24, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> ^ I admit I thought people were exaggerating when they said how bad Kishi's writing got over time.  I though it wasn't that bad, but then 631 happened. A chapter full of asspulls. Now, I am in this for the laughs too and have zero expectations for future chapters.



I didn't think it was that terrible either tbh. There were still plenty of moments that I liked, even though I found Part 2 to be lacking in general. 

But this is the first time where I've found myself both disappointed and laughing at _everything_ going on 



Arya Stark said:


> this is a comedy manga in disguise.


And Kishi is pulling out all the stops now...


----------



## Abanikochan (May 24, 2013)

Argh! Use the spoiler tag Alexu9696! 


*Spoiler*: _631 parody_


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 25, 2013)

ernie told me to post it......


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 25, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Argh! Use the spoiler tag Alexu9696!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _631 parody_




:rofl:rofl:rofl

OK, seriously I can sse Obito and Orochimaru arrivining in next chapters only to announce they want to be Hokages too.


----------



## DaSogeking (May 25, 2013)

Chapter was fine up until the Sakura revealing that she hasn't shown her "true" power yet. Manga would've been better off if she died instead of Neji. What was the point of Neji dying anyways? Kishi ruining years of work with this "final battle".


----------



## takL (May 25, 2013)

the kanjis on the 3 of minatos hiraishin Kunais are now kinda legible. 
seem to be, ’忍愛之剣’　(shinobi ai no ken /nin ai no ken?). Judging from the kanjis the meaning is 'shinobi’s sword of love' 

‘shinobiai' normally means 'a furtive love' and  ‘shinobiai no ken' if with a different kanji for ken means 'the subject of  the furtive love/the assignation' tho.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 25, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> You guys are all late this manga stopped being good since the end of Pain arc.
> Just laugh at trolls and enjoy the ride, this is a comedy manga in disguise.



The manga was always good when Uchihas weren't involved.


----------



## kit517 (May 25, 2013)

*Chapter 331 and Chapter 332 Review and Predictions*

Well to be honest this chapter left me speechless

_Sauske_ - Well to be honest I don't think it's that unjustified that he wants to be Hokage , because of First it's kinda of a compromise between what he wants and Itachi wants unfortunately he of all people has kinda helped Konohagakure and the world by getting the Hokages and Orochimaru on their side making Madara pretty fucked. I think this is either gonna end out with Sauske becoming the new Danzo or Becoming co-hokage or Starting a village or Inheriting the Otogakure

*Naruto*- Shit yeah! I was so waiting for  for it to be proven Minato is stronger than him because now Minato could totally beat Naruto because Naruto has main power is probably comes from Kurama and now Minato can use Kurama power too. Other than that not much happened with Naruto


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 26, 2013)

*How Kishi wrote this chapter*


*Spoiler*: __ 



_(credits go to EliteRamenNinja, his name here was Ernie...)_



Why was he rushing this chapter? Why so trollish? Why so mad? =D

Seems he wanted to do something big!!!

I think it went like this...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*"I have to do something epic for my fans... maybe also troll some of them... but how?"*





*Spoiler*: __ 



*"Got it! Haaa.... With some help hehehe, let me do this shit!! I am ready!!!!"*





*Spoiler*: __ 



*"Hehehe, let me troll the NaruHina a little this chapter..."*





*Spoiler*: __ 



*"That is that... what can I do now... A ha, got it!"*





*Spoiler*: __ 



*"Let me hype up Minato too... Minato and Itachi wars will start again hi hi hi hi!"*





*Spoiler*: __ 



*"This stuff is good ah wieeeeee deeeeemn... I am on fiiiire! What's next...?!"*





*Spoiler*: __ 



_*"Hahahaha, yes, this is great. Let me fool everyone with this... or maybe not... hi hi hi!!!!"*_





*Spoiler*: __ 



*"This stuff is f*cking in my head... way yooooooooooooooooo shiiiiiiiiiit Scoopy Dooooooo! What can I do now?!"*





*Spoiler*: __ 



*"Ok... Kuch Kuch... Maybe I went too far now... But f*ck it!! This is the SHIIIITTT!!!"*


----------

